#ubuntu+1 2007-12-03
<h3sp4wn> Trewas: The difference is - I report this to nvidia they do nothing
<h3sp4wn> If XiG is broken I belive that they will fix it (or at least that is what they said when I enquired)
<h3sp4wn> If you are not one of the customers Nvidia actually makes the drivers for then you are so out of luck
<Trewas> I guess that is true for a large corporation, they don't have much reason to listen for single customers
<Trewas> but for me, nvidia cards and drivers have so far worked fine unlike others... matrox never had working tv-out, has pitifully slow 3d, and currently has no working multi-head in xorg anymore, intel has been pretty better but some problems playing video especially with compiz where nvidia works perfectly fine
<Trewas> and ati has always had reputation for horrible drivers (in windows and linux) so I have never seen any reason to try them :)
<h3sp4wn> Reputations change over time (I had the original geforce DDR and the drivers were beyond terrible)
<Trewas> sure, but ati still seems to have lots of horror stories in linux whereas for nvidia most of the whining is because the drivers are closed source
<h3sp4wn> Trewas: fglrx was pants - I don't think the same thing applies to Windows (my brother has a high end ati and it seems alot more powerful than my similar range nvidia)
<h3sp4wn> I think the newer version is supposed to be better but I dunno I won't get one of those ati's (The ones that work with XiG cannot be bought on a pci-e card)
<Trewas> yep, and hopefully the ati drivers will get better if they actually get around to opensourcing them
<h3sp4wn> Hopefully but that in itself doesn't always mean better drivers
<Trewas> yeah I know, as I said I have been using matrox cards for a long time ;) (which have free drivers which are bad and miss many of the features the card supports)
<underwatercow> crimsun: Are you still here?
<underwatercow> are there any plans to make fstab work better in the future?
<underwatercow> :-p
<LiMaO> lol, still lots of work to do for hardy, uh? the 'about' page of alpha 1 still says it's 7.10 =P
<Hobbsee> ....you expect differently?
<LiMaO> Hobbsee: in no way =) i like to see how it progresses
<hydrogen> so why did you comment on it?
<mrsno> LiMaO im not sure if that would require a bug to be posted, but on random note i did post one to ubuntu-website for a typo the other week, it was updated inside 24hours :)
<LiMaO> they sure are actively working on it.. better to wait a few more weeks before posting about that.. i guess they're working on more critical stuff at the moment =)
<LiMaO> i'm pretty sure the 'about' page will be updated before the official release ;)
<jscinoz> yay alpha :D
<pwnguin> is there a way to show the things ubuntu-desktop suggests that aren't already installed?
<RAOF> pwnguin: I believe there is, in synaptic.
<gerr> hello
<gerr> after upgraded, grub still display ubuntu 7.10
<gerr> anyone here?
<Hobbsee> no
<Hobbsee> gerr: looks like no one has updated it
<gerr> oh
<pvandewyngaerde> my KDE dcop broke
<Hobbsee> fix it?
<pvandewyngaerde> i cant start my kde3 session anymore.  im now in my kde4 session
<Toma-> try moving .kde or deleting it
<Hobbsee> what version of dbus?
<Hobbsee> and what happens when you run "dcopserver &" from a commadn line?
<pvandewyngaerde> dcopserver works
<Hobbsee> then how did your kde dcop break?
<pvandewyngaerde> i also cannot login to consele when i press crt alt f1
<pvandewyngaerde> mingetty processes are running
<pvandewyngaerde> just getty
<h3sp4wn> gerr: that is strange mine says "title     Ubuntu hardy (development branch), kernel 2.6.22-14-generic"
<Aondo> installing aplha1 on an hp dv9000 now, seems to work very well atleast on live cd, the gutsy stable dont even start without some parameters at boot :D
<h3sp4wn> Aondo: Is that hppa ?
<Aondo> h3sp4wn  if that means pavilion then yes.
<h3sp4wn> Its an architecture
<h3sp4wn> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-hppa
<slytherin> h3sp4wn: dv9000 looks to be a pavilion laptop which must be x86
<Aondo> indeed
<h3sp4wn> I was thinking of the HP Visualise 9000
<h3sp4wn> or maybe its just HP 9000
<bazhang_> very impressive first alpha release--have it installed without trouble--one question though: is the kmenu item (kubuntu heron) 'lost and found' a stop gap? There are something like 30 items in it.
<Hobbsee> probably gnome items or something?
<bazhang_> mostly system settings type things normally found in the kcontrol section--presumably waiting for the kde4 bits to be integrated.
<Hobbsee> yeah, probably
<Hobbsee> if they do get integrated into kde 3 menus at all
<bazhang_> very impressed with the amount of work that has gone into this thus far--reading the mailing list for hardy-changes is quite fascinating--though my mailbox gets really clogged on Friday afternoon :}
<bazhang_> seen your name on quite a few of those, Hobbsee :}
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> and i used to upload more, too
<bazhang_> unreal
<Hobbsee> i'd give out mails of blocks of 10 diffs, to upload.
<Hobbsee> not sure they liked it :P
<bazhang_> no second life for you--more like second second life :}
<Hobbsee> :P
<Aondo> only real noob "problem" i went into was with the nvidia restricted driver installation, i used the manager, but it wasnt very happy when it didnt find the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, but going around the manager worked fine.
<bazhang_> there is a launchpad firefox plugin that allows you to track launchpad bugs, and search ubuntu packages--presumably one could file bugs there as well; in the Gutsy repos now
<Pici> Theres also a whole bunch on http://mycroft.mozdev.com
<Hobbsee> it's in hardy too
<Hobbsee> unfortunately, it doesnt work with ff3
<bazhang_> and since the topic is Hardy Heron and X breakage, one would imagine that X breakage is almost compulsory at this point :] none on my install (yet).
<Hobbsee> it's mostly stopped breaking
<bazhang_> great topic though :}
<Pici> I still have this nice AMD Testing Only watermark on my screen...
<bardyr> hey
<Pici> hi
<bardyr> Im i the only one tasting that a kernel update is in the air :D
<bardyr> or atleast linux-libc headers :
<bardyr> !info linux-image-generic hardy
<ubotu> linux-image-generic: Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.22.14.21 (hardy), package size 24 kB, installed size 52 kB
<Pici> @now New York
<ubotu> Current time in America/New_York: December 03 2007, 10:47:12 - Next meeting: Server Team meeting in 1 day
<dr_evil> is there a known-issues wiki or something like that for hardy alpha 1?
<dr_evil> looks like ubuntu deteced my primary harddisk as sdb and thus installed grub on the wrong harddisk
<h3sp4wn> dr_evil: You can fix that quite easily
<dr_evil> h3sp4wn well, I think I fixed it by setting installation of bootloader to hd1
<dr_evil> but this is a new system and the BIOS does insist that no bootable volumes are found
<h3sp4wn> dr_evil: Did you set it to boot from hd1 in the bios ?
<dr_evil> sure, but this BIOS sucks big time, I doubt I'll ever buy an intel board again, its not even allowed to setup memory clock options
<dr_evil> an Intel DG33TL, the only board with embedded graphics and DVI output I could find
<dr_evil> h3sp4wn after bios update things are looking better, I also edited grub command line and it booted successfuly
<h3sp4wn> dr_evil: It took me a year to get a working bios for this gigabyte motherboard
<h3sp4wn> (i.e every feature properly working)
<h3sp4wn> So I will just replace the cpu shortly (keep the board / ram etc)
<dr_evil> the Bios on the board was the "initial production release" from january, there have been 5 or 6 updates inbetween. but the Intel BIOS still sucks imo
<h3sp4wn> dr_evil: Is virtualisation working ? (i.e kvm)
<h3sp4wn> and is it stable (if it is that is all I am bothered about)
<dr_evil> sorry I never used that, don't know how to test
<h3sp4wn> sudo modprobe kvm-intel
<h3sp4wn> then you can try loading hardy inside hardy
<dr_evil> FATAL: Error inserting kvm_intel (/lib ...): operation not supported
<h3sp4wn> It may have to be enabled in the bios - or the cpu might not support it
<dr_evil> Q6600 and it's not disabled in the bios
<h3sp4wn> Its specifically enabled ?
<dr_evil> no I think there is no such setting, but wait, I'll look again
<h3sp4wn> dr_evil: see if intel mentions it on the webpage its nice to have
<h3sp4wn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<asker> have an AMD testing use only sign in the bottom right of my screen.. does anyone know what that is? is it my video card?
<dr_evil> "VT technology" was disabled, but the IDE/RAID/AHCI setting in the bios is misbhaving again now :/
<h3sp4wn> asker: I don't know but it a common issue by the sounds of it
<h3sp4wn> asker: did you check launchpad ?
<h3sp4wn> dr_evil: You should use ahci
<h3sp4wn> Do you need raid ?
<dr_evil> I don't need RAID, I'm trying to use AHCI, but the bios is, errrm, strange
<dr_evil> I wrote a AHCI driver for Haiku OS a few weeks ago, so I know what I'm doing here. however, the bios doesn't load grub when AHCI is selected
<dr_evil> and it makes a looong pause during boot whenever I change the boot order
<dr_evil> and bios is sooo slow anyway, this board just doesn't like me
<dr_evil> this is insane
<h3sp4wn> Most boards seem to be poor these days I thought intel was one of the better makes
<dr_evil> this is the worst bios I've seen so far
<h3sp4wn> Recent ATI/Amd ones are pants that I have
<h3sp4wn> Or should I say the one I have
<dr_evil> seems to only work when "Load Optimal defaults" is selected. any (correct) change, and it wont work anymore
<dr_evil> there we go, "Load Optimal defaults", then "VT enabled", boots fast, no strange delay, and grub is loaded
<dr_evil> but thats ide mode
<dr_evil> (sure this is using a SATA disk)
<dr_evil> booting again, this just took 35 minutes to setup...
<dr_evil> modeprobe kvm-intel worked this time
<h3sp4wn> So you can use kvm if you want
<dr_evil> I need to configure the hardware raid now (7TB), it's unfortunate that hardy still includes the broken parted 1.7.1
<h3sp4wn> Why do you need parted ?
<dr_evil> to create a GPT partition table, and a single partition
<h3sp4wn> dr_evil: with lvm2 ?
<dr_evil> is network configuration broken? ifconfig doesn't show what I entered in "Network Settings" (and it doesn't work of cause)
<dr_evil> h3sp4wn I never used that. It's also not installed. I successfully used gnu parted (current version) before to setup up a >2TB partition
<dr_evil> ok I configured networking (fixed IP) from Terminal, seems like the GUI config is broken
<h3sp4wn> dr_evil: With lvm2 you can grow and shrink partitions
<h3sp4wn> dr_evil: and take snapshots of partitions and loads of other funky stuff that really makes sense with so much space
<dr_evil> I really don't want to try that. I'm using a hardware raid controller (Areca ARC-1261ML) that presents the harddisks as a single scsi device. I know that parted 1.8.8 from ftp.gnu.org works, and that Ubunutu still includes stuff that doesn't work
<h3sp4wn> dr_evil: Does the controller have nvram ?
<h3sp4wn> Still makes sense to have a volume manager
<h3sp4wn> dr_evil: http://blogs.sun.com/bonwick/entry/raid_z (If you don't have NVRAM or raidz (on Solaris) you have that issue)
<dr_evil> yes it has, see http://www.areca.com.tw/products/pcie341.htm if you want more into
<h3sp4wn> I think there is one you have anyway but nevermind (people have used volume managers since forever)
<telexicon> Its too bad hardy alpha doesnt boot in qemu :(
<h3sp4wn> telexicon: just qemu or kvm ?
<telexicon> h3sp4wn, just qemu, full emulation no kqemu
<telexicon> h3sp4wn, i keep ending up with a busybox shell
<telexicon> i guess it cant find the cdrom once it boots
<h3sp4wn> telexicon: Interesting strange as it has the hardy kernel afaik
<telexicon> gutsy?
<telexicon> ok.. ideas of what I could modprobe to make it load the cdrom?
<h3sp4wn> yeah the gutsy kernel (or at least that is the one in the repos I never actually used the CD)
<Raptor45> I installed the alpha 1 and have no xorg.conf, although the system runs fine... is this an issue or by design? should I run dpkg-reconf to make one?
<h3sp4wn> Raptor45: Its by design
<Raptor45> h3sp4wn: is there no way to get the restricted manager to go atm now? to install the nvidia driver?
<h3sp4wn> Raptor45: You theoretically only need to add changes (although if you need to change something I think using the whole file might be easier for the time being)
<h3sp4wn> Raptor45: No clue
<Raptor45> anyone know the "right" way to do nvidia in hardy, then?
<Raptor45> hmm I'll wait and see if anyone else responds, thanks h3sp4wn
<h3sp4wn> Raptor45: Don't think there is a right way yet - install it and nvidia-xconfig should work
<h3sp4wn> Actually there is that linking hack - I don't know
<IdleOne> so I read on the hardy blueprints page that there is going to be a windows installer based on wubi that will install to c:\ubuntu if you choose or format and do a full install. any case where can I get this so I can test on my xp box
<IdleOne> ?
<h3sp4wn> IdleOne: Its unlikely it yet exists
<telexicon> h3sp4wn, think i should report it as a bug?
<h3sp4wn> telexicon: You could do - I think they do alot of testing on vmware so you could try it in vmware player if you wanted
<Raptor45> h3sp4wn: so would you just recommend doing the manual nvidia install for now then?
<telexicon> yea, i tend to want to use open source tools just because :) .. but I guess I could use vmware
<h3sp4wn> Raptor45: I would try to use the nvidia-glx in the repos
<h3sp4wn> Raptor45: If that didn't work - I think I would build the one from Debian Sid (as apposed to using the nvidia.com installer)
<telexicon> h3sp4wn, it was the same in gutsy i guess.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/120316
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120316 in linux-source-2.6.22 "gutsy install cd (alternate or desktop) will not detect cdrom within qemu" [Medium,Triaged]
<h3sp4wn> telexicon: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/120316/comments/7
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120316 in linux-source-2.6.22 "gutsy install cd (alternate or desktop) will not detect cdrom within qemu" [Medium,Triaged]
<IdleOne> h3sp4wn: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/installer-for-windows says there is a beta available
<telexicon> h3sp4wn, yea i saw that :) im trying it out
<Raptor45> h3sp4wn: nvidia-glx-new installed okay. do I have to do anything to make sure it prioritizes the nvidia driver over nv or vesa?
<h3sp4wn> !info nvidia-kernel-source
<ubotu> nvidia-kernel-source: NVIDIA binary kernel module source. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:1.0.9639+2.6.22.4-14.10 (gutsy), package size 1723 kB, installed size 1820 kB
<h3sp4wn> !info nvidia-kernel-source hardy
<ubotu> nvidia-kernel-source: NVIDIA binary kernel module source. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:96.43.01+2.6.22.5-14.1 (hardy), package size 1725 kB, installed size 1820 kB
<h3sp4wn> Thats not nice - who knows what hackery it normally uses
<Raptor45> ah, perhaps this is it "To enable the driver, run "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable"."
<Raptor45> "Error: /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 or /var/lib/x11/XF86Config-4.md5sum
<Raptor45> are missing from your system. Please be sure that your xserver package is
<Raptor45> installed correctly."   seems related to the lack of an xorg.conf
<Raptor45> oops didn't mean to spam that
<h3sp4wn> do you have the kernel module ?
<Raptor45> yes, modinfo nvidia returns stuff... appears to be in order
<Raptor45> should I just restart x and see what happens?
<h3sp4wn> Raptor45: No but remember now there is 3 nvidia.ko's
<h3sp4wn> and the normal one I would guess is 96.43.01
<Raptor45> brb
<Raptor45> still seems to be using the other driver
<Raptor45> perhaps I'll just wait for the restricted manager to get updated
<dr_evil> do I need 854.687.744 inodes?
<dr_evil> is it correct that I need 1 inode for every single file that is stored?
<h3sp4wn> yes
<dr_evil> thanks, I thought so
<dr_evil> still 850E6 files is more than I need
<dr_evil> reducing to 150E6, I know I will regret that someday ;)
<h3sp4wn> You might regret not using zfs one day
<dr_evil> sure, but I decided on ext3 now, since I'm afraid of reiser and know too little about zfs
<dr_evil> 7TB with maxomum 150E6 files, that errmm
<h3sp4wn> If you have a ups then xfs is pretty safe - jfs is pretty safe - ext3 is safe but not very fast
<dr_evil> I had an ups but it turned into getting quite hot, and I removed it a few years ago
<dr_evil> but power is very stable here in germany
<Raptor45> dr_evil left the room (quit: power loss)
<Raptor45> :p
<dr_evil> h3sp4wn well it seems to work now. and hardy looks pretty good, too, except the broken network config and outdated parted. I need some sleep :)
<h3sp4wn> dr_evil: It looks identical to gutsy to me
<h3sp4wn> Just without most of the slowdown (as it usually is)
<dr_evil> well I had a lot of strange issues with gutsy, and never updated it
<dr_evil> and kept runnung edgy on my other machine
<h3sp4wn> I did until I changed the kernel
<choudesh> is hardy "jerky" for anyone? it seems that opens to open smoothly - but instead jerk.
<graft> hey how come xorg 7.3 isn't in the repository?
<h3sp4wn> !info xserver-xorg
<ubotu> xserver-xorg: the X.Org X server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.2-5ubuntu13 (gutsy), package size 409 kB, installed size 1272 kB
<h3sp4wn> !info xserver-xorg-core
<ubotu> xserver-xorg-core: X.Org X server -- core server. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.3.0.0.dfsg-12ubuntu8 (gutsy), package size 3591 kB, installed size 10288 kB
<h3sp4wn> !info xserver-xorg-core hardy
<ubotu> xserver-xorg-core: Xorg X server - core server. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.4.1~git20071119-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 3983 kB, installed size 10904 kB
<h3sp4wn> !info xserver-xorg hardy (sorry for spam)
<ubotu> xserver-xorg: the X.Org X server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.3+7ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 298 kB, installed size 976 kB
<nanonyme> sigh
<h3sp4wn> It is ^^
<graft> hrmrm
<nanonyme> what are you doing and can't you seriously get that information anywhere else? ;)
<nanonyme> you'd think there was a database of the packages...
<graft> eh, this channel is low traffic enough
<graft> i appreciated it, h3sp4wn :)
<nanonyme> ah, shared information :)
<nanonyme> fair enough then
<nanonyme> finalbeta, aren't you here a bit early? ;)
<graft> nanonyme: that's a typo, he meant to call himself finalberta, after the famous Canadian angler
<finalbeta> nanonyme: no my last name is vista
<h3sp4wn> What is this - "System restart required" WTF
<Raptor45> what about it?
<h3sp4wn> Shouldn't be necessary
<h3sp4wn> except to boot a new kernel
<Raptor45> they say that when its not strictly necessary sometimes, when its just the simplest solution I think
<Raptor45> like display drivers for example
<h3sp4wn> just restart X no issue with that (remove a kernel module if you need to)
<Raptor45> to a random user "restarting X" would be unnecessarily confusing
<Raptor45> and I guess they haven't gotten a way to handle it nicely yet
<graft> if the thing is showing them a system restart dialog, why can't it show a restart X dialog instead?
<Tm_T> .
<Raptor45> don't know, probably just that no one has done it yet
<Raptor45> not fun enough
<Tm_T> umm, and remove kernelmodule for you? etc etc
<h3sp4wn> Think about how much wasted time that will be (everyone needlessly rebooting)
<Tm_T> h3sp4wn: nah
<h3sp4wn> Tm_T: If it takes 1m and everyone running ubuntu does it then thats alot of minutes
<h3sp4wn> Can I disable update manager easily ?
<Tm_T> .
<Raptor45> h3sp4wn: yeah, its in software sources
<h3sp4wn> Raptor45: So If I turn off Check for updates then that is it ?
<Raptor45> yes
<h3sp4wn> Thanks - I usually mess with gconf-editor when I want to change stuff as I can never find anything :/
<h3sp4wn> Raptor45: restricted driver manager is back unless you didn't notice
<h3sp4wn> (well at least on the mirror I am using)
<Raptor45> h3sp4wn: well it was in the repo, but if you try using it it complains about the lack of xorg.conf
<h3sp4wn> Raptor45: I don't know anything about Gnome, I won't comment anything to do with it again (only ask questions)
<h3sp4wn> 1st - how to add a run button somewhere sane (top level of applications or right mouse click ? either is ok)
<Raptor45> hmm what do you mean?
<Raptor45> alt-f2 does run
<Raptor45> if you want to add an app to applications, right click on applications and hit edit menu
<h3sp4wn> Ah that is ok - I must have pressed ctrl when I tried it 5 mins ago (Although Solaris Express does have it as a button by default)
<Raptor45> oh okay, that's what you watned
<h3sp4wn> Thats good enough
<graft> what's this new KDE vesion in hardy?
<graft> is it just to be compatible with xorg 7.3?
<InfinityCircuit> graft: the idea is to move to kde4 in sync with the debian repos, i believe
<pvandewyngaerde> i compile from svn
<graft> InfinityCircuit: definitely not - i doubt kde4 will be the default in hardy
<graft> InfinityCircuit: the version is 3.5.8 anyway
<pvandewyngaerde> it will be the 3.5.8,  but kde 4 packages will be available
<pvandewyngaerde> its an LTS remember
<h3sp4wn> pvandewyngaerde: Hopefully this time it means more than last time
<h3sp4wn> (e.g on Servers if something is supposed to be LTS it should be able to be installed on New Server hardware throughout the period)
<pvandewyngaerde> Letst Test Somenting
<javaJake> Hey guys
<javaJake> I've got some complex initrd.img questions to ask
<magnetron> !ask > javaJake
<javaJake> I'm trying to debug a modprobe issue with a friend, and I'm editing /conf/functions' load_modules() to do it
<javaJake> magnetron, getting to it, getting to it
<javaJake> Now, I'm thinking of at least using sleep, or perhaps less
<javaJake> The question is, in initrd.img's limited scope, will they work?
<javaJake> OK, wait
<javaJake> Answered myself...
<javaJake> I ran "find | grep sleep" and see ./bin/sleep exists
<javaJake> But I don't see less
<javaJake> So I'll just have the sleep command run, have my friend write down whatever he sees, and then it can go some more, he'll write down some more, etc... fun fun fun
<javaJake> :)
<alex-weej> when filing bugs against hardy are we supposed to tag or subscribe something?
<vanberge> would anyone be willing to help me take a look at WPA2?
<vanberge> When i was running 7.10, ubuntu would connect to my wpa secured wlan
<vanberge> since 8.04, i can only get it to connect to WEP
<vanberge> :-(
<vanberge> thanks in advance if anyone can help me look at it.
#ubuntu+1 2007-12-04
<rafal> hello
<rafal> ubuntu is quite nice distro (despite some bugs I noticed)  :)
<gaminggeek> bugs in hardy?
<gaminggeek> or in gutsy?
<rafal> hmm nope in 7.10
<rafal> hardy is the testing version I guess?
<Pici> Yes.
<gaminggeek> then your in the wrong channel :)
<bazhang_> yup
<gaminggeek> yea
<Pici> We're way in alpha still.
<gaminggeek> so what sexyness is planned for hardy?
<rafal> I am best alpha/beta tester
<rafal> perhaps I can help a bit with next ubuntu?
<bazhang_> gaminggeek: try the livecd or join the hardy-changes mailing list or both :}
<gaminggeek> ok :)
<bazhang_> rafal: there is a launchpad firefox plugin that lets you easily access launchpad
<gaminggeek> or I suppose I could look at launchpad :)
<gaminggeek> but I was just trying to start a convo :)
<rafal> does it make sense to test in qemu or other virtuall?
<bazhang_> gaminggeek: that would be #ubuntu-offtopic
<rafal> so I can continue work on stable ubuntu, while doing less important stuff in virtuall
<bazhang_> rafal: I tried the livecd and then installed it
<gaminggeek> but it was ontopic for hardy
<gaminggeek> anyway that doesnt matter I will shut up now
<jcrawford> how do i get the alpha release and is it just source code or in live cd form?
<IdleOne> jcrawford: state your problems in here perhaps someone can give you more info or check out blueprints.launchpad.net
<jcrawford> well I have the BCM4328 wifi card and I cannot get it to be recognized at all (except under lspci)
<crimsun> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/alpha-1/
<crimsun> note that that image does not have today's 2.6.24-1.1 linux, which sports the shiny b43 driver.
<jcrawford> i have tried using madwifi drivers, even the BCM43xx drivers/firmware but it will not be seen with network manager or wifi-radar
<jcrawford> i should mention i am o9n a mac pro
<IdleOne> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/alpha-1/
<IdleOne> that was a test sorry for the repeat
<IdleOne> :)
<jcrawford> :)
<jcrawford> crimsun: is there not a cd image with the b43 driver?
<crimsun> not yet.
<crimsun> (which I answered above)
<jcrawford> no you didnt answer that lol you just said that the image you stated did not have it, not that there was not an image yet :)
<jcrawford> ok cool, maybe i will just wait for the next alpha image then
<jcrawford> because i wonder if that would help or not
<jcrawford> may have just sole my mac pro lol
<jcrawford> if so i am building a nice amd phenom server
<LimCore> how to set custom DPI like 110 ?
<RAOF> System->Preferences->Appearance->Font -> DPI
<LimCore> how to use skype on amd64 ubuntu?
<RAOF> Download it & run it, generally.
<RAOF> (You probably want the static-linked i386 binary)
<LimCore> RAOF: it fails
<LimCore>  error while loading shared libraries: libQtDBus.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<LimCore> the lib is therem but only in 64bit verision
<RAOF> Did you get the statically linked version?
<RAOF> Failing that, ia32-libs.
<RAOF> If that doesn't have it, then you can manually futz with things (download the i386 deb with that binary, unpack it, copy the lib to /usr/lib32)
<LimCore> this is interesting http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=474790
<LimCore> RAOF: this script seems to be doing this
<RAOF> Yup.
<RAOF> I think that may even be in the archives.
<RAOF> !info getlibs
<ubotu> Package getlibs does not exist in gutsy
<RAOF> !info getlibs hardy
<ubotu> Package getlibs does not exist in hardy
<LimCore> hello
<LimCore> bah, wrong key
<LimCore> are there plans to put that usable script to next ubuntu?
<RAOF> I don't think so.  It's not really archive material, in my opinion.
<LimCore> yes, doing it all by hand is much more fun
<RAOF> Basically, it breaks apt.
<RAOF> Kinda.
<LimCore> so what is the correct way to run 32 bit apps like skype in amd64 ubuntu?
<RAOF> LimCore: To file bugs against the relevant ia32-libs package until it has all the libraries you need.
<RAOF> But the *real* way to run 32bit apps in x86-64 Ubuntu is to not use crappy proprietary stuff ;)
<RAOF> There's not really a good way, frankly.
<RAOF> But the it's only a problem for (relatively few) proprietary programs, so it's hard to really get worked up about it.
<LimCore> RAOF: so, we do have some open source software ready to replace software with several departments of developers to polish up, QA teams, not to mention hosting costs for milions of users?
<LimCore> I only tried wengophone, but it didnt worked back then
<RAOF> LimCore: Ekiga?
<pbandjco> can anyone help me with a problem accessing my raid array. i get an $MFT has invalid magic error. and it wants me to mount the raid device under "/dev/mapper" ?
<LimCore> RAOF: isnt ekiga older name for wengo?
<RAOF> I don't think so.  Check it out, it's Gnome's official VoIP app.
<crdlb> ekiga is gnomemeeting renamed
<RAOF> Of course, it won't connect to skype's network.
<LimCore> LimCore: about replacing propertiray... in some places I do not see any alternative... like say Flash
<LimCore> even if I would say "ok lets ignore milions of flash movies there, I will use something totally different" is there any free format?  like OOP is a full replacement for MS doc format
<RAOF> LimCore: Flash we deal with.
<RAOF> LimCore: Plus, gnash is getting pretty good.
<LimCore> don't want to complain.. but gnash seemed to have trouble playing youtube even
<RAOF> Works now, I think.
<RAOF> Or maybe not, maybe youtube broke it again.
<LimCore> tested today on 7.10 amd64, movie itself was very very low quality, and buttons in the embbed player flash where in wrong positions
<RAOF> Ok.
<RAOF> Well, we make flashplugin-nonfree work on x86-64 by sticking in a small 64-32bit shim.
<LimCore> mhm
<RAOF> Which isn't awesome, but mostly works.
<pbandjco> any help with mdraid?
<pbandjco> dmraid
<RAOF> Basically, proprietary stuff will *always* me more of a pain than open stuff (see the vmware-server stuff in gutsy-partner, for example)
<RAOF> pbandjco: No, sorry.  Although mounting the raid under /dev/mapper seems perfectly reasonable.
<LimCore> RAOF: on the other hand..  why OS did not invent own, better, flash-like format... or skype-like thing; and make it actually work (from program through QA and polish/help up to marketing/support)
<pbandjco> RAOF: how would i go about doing that? sorry i have only been using Linux for about 3hrs
<RAOF> pbandjco: Then this isn't where you want to be asking.  This is for support/questions about the development version of Ubuntu, Hardy Heron.  If you're new, you *really* don't want to be running this.
<RAOF> pbandjco: Support for Gutsy (Ubuntu 7.10) and below is in #ubuntu.
<pbandjco> RAOF: i am on that channel but no one is answering, so i came here
<RAOF> LimCore: On the skype front: In what way does ekiga not work for you?  And on the flash front: probably because flash *exists*.
<RAOF> pbandjco: You might just have to be patient.  #ubuntu is a bit noisy, generally.  You may also want to try the forums: http://ubuntuforums.org
<LimCore> RAOF: will ekiga work if both people are behind NAT/firewall, and are conference calls suported?
<pbandjco> RAOF: ok thanks
<RAOF> LimCore: Yes to the first, and I'm not sure about the second.
<RAOF> LimCore: But probably.
<LimCore> hmm
<LimCore> well, then too bad OS is late (same for flash)
<RAOF> We can still implement flash.  That's what gnash is, after all.
<RAOF> It's a reasonably transparent standard, from what I gather.
<LimCore> hmm in general I think OS is doing stuff... but it fully catches up after several years
<vincenz> Is this the place for help with gutsy?
<LimCore> vincenz: #ubuntu better
<RAOF> vincenz: No, that'd be #ubuntu
<RAOF> In some ways it's ahead, in some ways it's behind.  I'm not sure how Windows does on network-transparent audio, for example.
<RAOF> Pulseaudio is *awesome*.
<LimCore> RAOF: as for skype on amd64
<LimCore> can we write a package that will automatically download skype from skype.com, and also install needed 32 bit libs?
<LimCore> it would be much more comfortable then googling forums...
<RAOF> Possibly.  If that's not against the license.
<LimCore> or at least write like "Now press ENTER to lunch web browser, click there to Download, and then press ENTER back here to unpack & run"
<RAOF> No, not really.
<RAOF> It's in Gutsy-partner, though, isn't it?
<LimCore> hm?
<RAOF> Not for amd64, obviously, because they don't support that.
<LimCore> so.. if we can, then... lets do it :) ?
<RAOF> Do you have ia32-libs-kde installed?  That may well have the library you're after, anyway.
<LimCore> amd64 not ia32 ?
<RAOF> ia32-libs-* are a bunch of arch:amd64 packages containing ia32 libraries.  Kinda a poor-man's multiarch.
<LimCore> any plans for full multiarch for ubuntu?
<RAOF> Not going to happen until Debian do it.  That big a divergence from Debian would *kill* universe.
<RAOF> (Where we have tens of active devs, and ~20K packages)
<LimCore> Failed to fetch the changelog for wesnoth
<LimCore> URI was: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/universe/w/wesnoth/wesnoth_1.2.6-1ubuntu2.2/changelog
<LimCore> I get this all the time, is all ok?
<hwilde> I  have ubuntu installed on a 2G compact flash.  it went into read-only mode somehow.  why would this happen?  I am thinking extreme fragmentation.  anybody have links on the topic?
<hwilde> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=133785
<hwilde> similar issue described there
<BUGabundo> hy there!
<BUGabundo> azureus  (both form reps, and site) gives a core dump on hardy
<BUGabundo> *from
<BUGabundo> anyone having that trouble too?
<void^> BUGabundo: xcb related?
<BUGabundo> what's xcb void^?
<void^> BUGabundo: well, does it say anything besides core dumped?
<void^> (sorry, i'll be away for ~30 minutes)
<BUGabundo> let me check void^
<BUGabundo> java: xcb_xlib.c:82: xcb_xlib_unlock: Assertion `c->xlib.lock' failed., void^
<BUGabundo> brb
<crimsun> BUGabundo: that's a bug in sun-bin[56]*
<crimsun> BUGabundo: use icedtea instead
<webjames> Hi, has anyone ran hardy in virtualbox?
<void^> BUGabundo: as crimsun said, or export LIBXCB_ALLOW_SLOPPY_LOCK=true
<void^> (strangely enough, icedtea in hardy doesn't fix the problem for me on 64bit)
<BUGabundo> back
<BUGabundo> void^ are you here now?
<Amaranth> BUGabundo: It's java being stupid with threading, use iceatea instead
<BUGabundo> so, should I just edit the az script and change the java path, Amaranth ?
<void^> BUGabundo: are you on 32bit or 64bit?
<BUGabundo> 32
<Amaranth> I don't think you have to change the path in the script but sure
<BUGabundo> that way it is always set to iceatea
<BUGabundo> ok, new prob
<void^> ubuntu's azureus script uses icedtea automatically if present, the original script just uses the default jre (java -version)
<BUGabundo> icedtea-java7-bin:  Depends: icedtea-java7-jre but it is not going to be installed ;  Depends: libgif4 but it is not going to be installed
<void^> libgif<>libungif collission, you can force it with apt-get install icedtea-java7-bin
<BUGabundo> void^ forcing that lib, removes some other gnome libs.
<BUGabundo> aint there any other way ?
<jjchico> a
<void^> BUGabundo: like i said earlier, 'export LIBXCB_ALLOW_SLOPPY_LOCK=true' should fix it
<LimCore>  /j #allegro
<BUGabundo> almost LimCore
<BUGabundo> trying void^
<BUGabundo> its seems to work. thanks!
<dr_evil> good evening h3sp4wn
<h3sp4wn> dr_evil: Hi
<dr_evil> sorry, need to leave now, the notebook power supply broke down...
<pwnguin> is there a way to get pidgin to hide the buddy list on startup?
<coNP[uni]> pwnguin: sure
<pwnguin> coNP[uni]: and it is?
<coNP[uni]> I tried to find the setting, but cannot
<coNP[uni]> It seems to behave so by default
<pwnguin> well me too
<coNP[uni]> sorry, I have no more ideas
<pwnguin> hmm. im on a gutsy workstation right now. maybe it changed in hardy.
<pwnguin> i'll test there
<graft> anyone experience an issue with xvideo playback shaking up and down with the latest fglrx drivers?
#ubuntu+1 2007-12-05
<lunks> Hey, I'm currently running hardy, and a previous workaround for black ttys on nvidias made vesafb load instead of nvidiafb and made it unable to start X from vesafb.
<lunks> Just upgraded to hardy on this machine.
<lunks> Got "/etc/gdm/failsafeXserver: line 47: [: too many arguments<break line>: error: this program does not know how to configure the "10<break line>shared/default-x-server doesn't exist" X server<break line>Warning: Could not generate /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe for vesa driver
<lunks> Got "/etc/gdm/failsafeXserver: line 47: [: too many arguments<break line>: error: this program does not know how to configure the "10<break line>shared/default-x-server doesn't exist" X server<break line>Warning: Could not generate /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe for vesa driver
<lunks> when starting x
<Hobbsee> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<lunks> Hobbsee: sorry.
<bardyr> hey
<bardyr> does http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-hardy.git;a=commit;h=32a2128fde2b06c33cdd0f39354504c46ef3303f mean linux-2.6.24 is being pushed into the repos?
<Hobbsee> it appears so
<bardyr> :)
<toby_> Is there an IRC for general IT questions?
<toby_> really am stuck but they are not all Ubuntu related more IP internet and stuff i never hear of like:
<toby_> What impact may Kazza have if running on a companies PC?
<toby_> I guess that a no
<bardyr> Tomcat_,  insecure network?
<choudesh> !info dhcpd
<ubotu> Package dhcpd does not exist in gutsy
<choudesh> !info dhcp
<ubotu> dhcp: DHCP server for automatic IP address assignment. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0pl5dfsg1-20ubuntu1.2 (gutsy), package size 109 kB, installed size 300 kB
<choudesh> !info dhcp hardy
<ubotu> Package dhcp does not exist in hardy
<choudesh> why isn't dhcp package in hardy?
<bazhang> changed to something else, checking now
<crdlb> !find dhcp hardy
<ubotu> Found: dhcp3-client, dhcp3-common, dhcp3-dev, dhcp3-server, autodns-dhcp (and 12 others)
<oxigen> hi, did anyone here tried to install Hardy 64bit yet?
<pvandewyngaerde> oxigen:  i upgraded my gutsy 64
<oxigen> pvandewyngaerde: did you have some problems?
<pvandewyngaerde> some libc segfaults
<oxigen> pvandewyngaerde: do you think it's better to install .iso instead of upgrade?
<pvandewyngaerde> iso gives you a fresh install
<pvandewyngaerde> and possibility to install it on another partition, and not mess up your current installation
<oxigen> what they mean by "update without checking what is to be updated"
<oxigen> pvandewyngaerde: yes, i have two hd's
<pvandewyngaerde> i dont know what they mean
<oxigen> hmm
<oxigen> is available 64bit java and flashplayer perhaps?
<pvandewyngaerde> not available, emulate 32 bit
<oxigen> aha, ok, thanks pvandewyngaerde, i'll stop bothering now :)
<Lunks> Is it possible to install Hardy from the daily livecd?
<Tomcat_> Lunks: Yes.
<Lunks> Ok, tnx
<seisen> anybody testing Xubuntu in VirtualBox?
<h3sp4wn> seisen: ask the real question (that is a poll not a question)
<seisen> In Xubuntu the terminal is discolored and runs slow and BulletproofX has no options to select
<seisen> *from
<BUGabund1> hya guys
<BUGabund1> where can I report X11 errors from hardy?
<stdin> !bug | BUGabund1
<ubotu> BUGabund1: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<BUGabund1> stdin: but I want some confirmation, before using LP
<stdin> if you report it on LP then others will confirm if they have it. I haven't had any X problems so far..
<BUGabund1> just some strange crashes with Firefox
<BUGabund1> but seem related to X11
<h3sp4wn> How can I easily get kde4 up and running (shouldn't have to do - aptitude install kde4$\~n\!~i) Or is all that stuff really 1270MB
<FunnyLookinHat> h3sp4wn, well, even doing that won't give you much more than a developer sandbox
<FunnyLookinHat> To be honest, the easiest way to get KDE4 up and running in a usable environment is through compiling the code via svn
<h3sp4wn> FunnyLookinHat: that includes all the foo-kde4 apps
<FunnyLookinHat> which are pretty essential to the desktop I would think
<FunnyLookinHat> That's how KDE works, it's a big (somewhat bloated) package    :)
<h3sp4wn> Exactly - aptitude install kde4$\~n\!~i (That gives me 1.2GB of kde4 stuff)
<h3sp4wn> probably loads more than I need
<cdm10> Has anyone run Hardy in VirtualBox? I can't seem to get the VBox Guest Additions for Linux to run properly.
<cdm10> Also, my keyboard selection doesn't seem to stick
<BUGabund1> question: how does one configure laptops touchpad using gsynaptics without xorg.conf??
<BUGabundo> guys and gals how can I make my touchpad scroll work?
<xorl_> Hey, what app manages ssh-keys in gnome?
<BUGabundo> I use seahorse, xorl_
<xorl_> well when I was running 7.10 I had my ssh-key in place.
<xorl_> Now, when I ssh to stuff in hardy, it doesn't prompt me anymore and doesn't appear to be 'managing' my ssh-key
<BUGabundo> yes, I've noticed that too
<xorl_> but that is seahorse correct?
<BUGabundo> I haven't been ask for my keyring pass naymore
<BUGabundo> seahorse is not on the default install
<xorl_> yeah, unfortunately, that's kinda of difficult
<xorl_> i admin about 700 freebsd servers from my ubuntu machine and typing in my ssh-key password is a tad bit tedious
<xorl_> lol
<BUGabundo> I bet
<BUGabundo> I have a script that mounts 4 servers via sshfs
<BUGabundo> and now it just connects
<BUGabundo> without asking for a pass
<xorl_> hmm, my key is passworded so i have to type it in manually
<BUGabundo> wait xorl_
<BUGabundo> my lastest updates
<BUGabundo> seem to popup a input box to insert pass
<BUGabundo> but no keyring pass until now
<BUGabundo> ahh you use pass! I use cert keys
<xorl_> well i mean it would prompt me automatically for my ssh-key password without the keyring, but the keyring can't connect to it's daemon from a standard user it seems
<xorl_> well my SSH keys are just ssh-keys with a password
<xorl_> Nothing odd about that.
<BUGabundo> pgp keys are really nice that way
<BUGabundo> no need to use pass
<xorl_> I just used to auth it once and the session manager (whatever it was previously called)
<xorl_> well BUGabundo if someone gets your key, have fun with that lol
<BUGabundo> i0ll have to revoke it
<BUGabundo> and place a new one on the server
<BUGabundo> same as a password
<xorl_> that's exactly why i require passworded keys lol
<humbolto> I heard the reason for Xen in gutsy sucking so much is, that gutsy's kernel version has not been patched by the xensource guys unlike the version debian etch is using for example.
<humbolto> will hardy suck as much as gutsy as a Xen dom0?
<humbolto> or is any help from xensource in sight?
<Lunks> Can someone point me some website to know about that crypto stuff on /home etc.?
<Lunks> I don't know how does it work, how to recover, how to set it up, but I'd like to know about it. :)
<BUGabundo> do you mena the mounting of /home, Lunks?
<Lunks> brb
<Lunks> no, encrypt it
<xorl_> BUGabundo: he probably wants to encrypt the /home partition yeah.
<xorl_> Lunks: And recovery per say, if you nuke an encrypted partition that's like pandora's box
<xorl_> lol
<BUGabundo> I use encfs
<BUGabundo> and even that I find it quite dangerous
<BUGabundo> if something happens to the key or corruption
<BUGabundo> i0ll never going to recover, what now I try to keep safe
<Lunks> xorl_: that's the recovery stuff that bothers me
<Lunks> the first and last time I tried using enc was on w2003 and after my hard disk started to failure, I didn't have another recovery agent than the administrator on the w2003 enviroment that failed, so I lost everything on the enc folder
<Lunks> I mean, can I use encryption on Ubuntu so I can recover if something bad happens?
<cafuego> Like say losing the password?
<Lunks> cafuego: like I can't boot up on the ubuntu system I used /home
<Lunks> I just have access to it from, say, a live cd
<cafuego> Provided that livecd has the efs drivers, you *SHOULD* be fine.
<Lunks> jok
<cafuego> Honestly though, if it doesn't NEED to be encrypted, don't encrypt it.
<Lunks> I don't know sh*t about encryption on Ubuntu, where should I look for info about it? =P
#ubuntu+1 2007-12-06
<slimz> anyone elses host file break upgrading from gutsy?
<crimsun> not mine.
<crimsun> also, I'm in the last testing phase for pulseaudio-0.9.8-1ubuntu1.  The source changes are at http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/pulseaudio/ubuntu/revision/crimsun%40ubuntu.com-20071206000640-0phcv0s4gx8yqfdd?start_revid=crimsun%40ubuntu.com-20071206000640-0phcv0s4gx8yqfdd
<crimsun> Consider that a last call for comments ;)
<RAOF> What comments are you after?
<crimsun> any
<crimsun> e.g., source, usage, wishlist, ...
<RAOF> Why are you using XSBC-Vcs-Bzr?  Isn't Vcs-Bzr standard yet?
<crimsun> no idea.  Is it?
<RAOF> I'm pretty sure it is.
<crimsun> looks like it is
<crimsun> hmm.
<crimsun> I guess I need to use the bazaar.lp syntax, too?
<crimsun> i.e., Vcs-Bzr: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/pulseaudio/ubuntu
<RAOF> Whatever works, I suppose.
<RAOF> (You could even use lp://~ubuntu-core-dev/pulseaudio, I think.  Or something similar)
<crimsun> the two templates I'm using are ubiquity and mplayer
<RAOF> they sound like good templates.  Might as well follow them.
<crimsun> RAOF: thanks!
<RAOF> NP
<RAOF> Thanks for the pulseaudio :)
<DM|> anyone else install hardy into a VM?
<sn0> yep
<DM|> You also have a problem with resizing the "install" window?
<DM|> I moved the panels so its not a big deal , but was strange there for a sec
<sn0> honestly, i cannot remember
<DM|> kk
<sn0> is it reproduceable?
<DM|> i believe so
<DM|> im installing into a VM atm or i would go test it
<DM|> beauty of a VM
<sn0> im playing golf online right now,else i would boot + try :)
<bazhang> it is a huge panel--installed it when it came out
<LDS_Trooper> Greetings
<LDS_Trooper> not to stir any trouble.. but how does http://www.linuxtoday.com/developer/2006121402026NWKNDV affect Ubuntu?
<LDS_Trooper> anyone?
<RAOF> That's pretty old.
<RAOF> Also, the worst-case-scenario is that we patch the check out of our kernel.
<LDS_Trooper> I'm pretty new
<LDS_Trooper> =)
<LDS_Trooper> I asked in #Ubuntu and they sent me here
<RAOF> I'm not sure why they'd do that.  Maybe #ubuntu-offtopic, perhaps :)
<LDS_Trooper> So then its not for the development channel?
<RAOF> Well, maybe, kinda.
<LDS_Trooper> man.. it can be hard to get info in Linux
<RAOF> So, in short: (1) I don't think that it's happening, and (2) I don't think we would ship a kernel that broke the nvidia & fglrx (among others) drivers.
<RAOF> I suppose it kinda is hardy-development related.
<LDS_Trooper> ok thanks...
<pwnguin> which package are the iwl3945 drivers in for 2.6.24?
<bazhang> I think they are part of the kernel now
<BUGabundo> good morning guys and gals
<BUGabundo> anyone with probs with fonts in nautilus???
<BUGabundo> I see a few squares instead of the proper text
<Lunks> I'm experiencing some lockups on Hardy, but no output is given (as far as I noticed). Where could I look for info about it?
<Lunks> Or is it known that Hardy is locking up?
<Hobbsee> which driver?
<Lunks> graphics card?
<Lunks> it's freezing up on normal usage, sometimes just after compiz *seems* to be activated.
<Lunks> If it's graphics card, nvidia.
<Lunks> new (100.x) drivers
<Hobbsee> odd
 * Hobbsee doesn't have nvidia
<Lunks> Maybe it's the driver, I've seen people complaining about freezing with NVidia drivers, but I have used 96.31 (gutsy) and 169.04 (nvidia beta) and it never happened to me. :P
<h3sp4wn> Lunks: recent bios upgrade ?
<Lunks> nop
<Lunks> just installed hardy from daily livecd
<h3sp4wn> I started having some wierdness with 100.x after my latest bios upgrade but as they fixed HPET and amd-v I wanted to keep them
<h3sp4wn> (So I use 169.04)
<Lunks> Did the lockups ended?
<h3sp4wn> yeah - But I never had them before with 100.x
<Lunks> h3sp4wn: guess I'll try a new kernel and nvidia 169 =P
<lunks> yeah, looks like it's freezing a lot. :P
<lunks> gave up some X comfort to see if it stops locking up.
<Lunks> Looks like my lock ups are not NVidia related.
<Lunks> To figure it out, I launched Ubuntu on recovery mode and did modprobe -r nvidia
<Lunks> didn't use x, and it still hanged
<Lunks> If I can provide more info, I gladly will, but someone has to point me in some directions. :>
<h3sp4wn> Lunks: Using which kernel ? the gutsy one ?
<Lunks> h3sp4wn: the one that came with hardy, I believe it's 2.6.22-14
<h3sp4wn> Lunks: Try a 2.6.24-rc4 kernel or the ubuntu-hardy.git repository
<Lunks> h3sp4wn: I was trying to compile it, but I couldn't as it froze on me
<Lunks> h3sp4wn: Do you know somewhere I can get a .deb?
<h3sp4wn> I can give you the headers + image for 2.6.24-rc3-cfs-v24
<h3sp4wn> for i386 if you want (but you would have to build nvidia.ko yourself)
<Lunks> h3sp4wn: ok, I'm using x86 too.
<Lunks> h3sp4wn: if it stops hanging, I'll compile it myself
<Lunks> (been trying to use 2.6.24-rc4-zen0)
<h3sp4wn> Its 184MB :/
<h3sp4wn> I don't have anywhere I can store it with that much free space
<Lunks> damn
<Lunks> h3sp4wn: try www.divshare.com
<Lunks> thank you for everything. :)
<BUGabundo> hi
<BUGabundo> quick question: does any one here use Seahorse?
<Xemanth> horse?
<BUGabundo> in hardy, it doesn't seem to support sshkeys. only pgp
<BUGabundo> version: seahorse 2.21.3
<BUGabundo> Xemanth: yes, seahorse, a keyring manager
<Xemanth> i c
<Xemanth> thought you were talking about Seamonkey or something :)
<BUGabundo> do you use it ?
<BUGabundo> I want o check, before posting to LP
<BUGabundo> is there any other ssh key manager with gui?
<Xemanth> only keyring manager which i use is kgpg
<BUGabundo> let me check
<BUGabundo> Xemanth: also on kgpg there's no ssh key!!!
<BUGabundo> I can see it on my disk
<BUGabundo> and use it to connect via ssh
<BUGabundo> but it doesn't appear on any of this two key managers
<Lunks> h3sp4wn: will you upload .deb kernel, then? :>
<h3sp4wn> Lunks: If you can think of a method I can do it without signing up anywhere
<Lunks> h3sp4wn: www.divshare.com
<Lunks> h3sp4wn: you don't need to sign up.
<Lunks> Only drawback is that it'll last for 30 days only, but that's not an issue as I expect to download it right away. :P
<h3sp4wn> I would guess it would be faster to just make one than for me to upload 200MB
<h3sp4wn> I cannot understand why it is so big either
<Lunks> Well, if you don't want to register, you don't want to. But I find this service one of the best.
<Lunks> h3sp4wn: looks like there are some stuff you can do to narrow its size down
<h3sp4wn> The default ubuntu one is nowhere near that big
<Lunks> sorry, i didn't know it doesn't have a no-register uploading method anymore
<Lunks> hang on, I'll try to find out about ti
<h3sp4wn> Lunks: I will build a cut down version
<Lunks> what's it? =P
<h3sp4wn> Lunks: What do you use in terms of stuff that is not in the main kernel source
<Lunks> I've got a ps/2 keyboard, an usb mouse, athlon xp proccessor, < 4gb ram
<Lunks> I use bluetooth but you can leave it off
<Lunks> as far as I get it not freezing, I will build a new kernel
<Lunks> So you don't need to make an everlasting bulletproof kernel for me. :P
<h3sp4wn> ok
<Lunks> thank you, h3sp4wn
<h3sp4wn> I know why it was so big also (full debug kernel)
<Lunks> hmm I didn't notice this checkbox on xconfig
<Lunks> I'll check for it next time.
<BUGabundo> how do I use xrand to setup dual monitor? any links?
<Lunks> h3sp4wn: is it compiling still?
<BUGabundo> anyone?!?! I need to configura a dual monitor system...
<BUGabundo> and displayconfig-gtk is not yet ready for x 7.3
<Lunks> h3sp4wn: i'll have to go afk and if it's still compiling say 'hau' =P
<Lunks> h3sp4wn: could you say 'hello'? =P
<h3sp4wn> hi
<Lunks> h3sp4wn: i'll go afk, i hope you don't mind. is it still compiling?
<h3sp4wn> Lunks: I was just going to upload (and check it boots I stripped tons of stuff)
<Lunks> ok, I'll wait then
<h3sp4wn> Lunks: It boots (there is no sound drivers - because I build them externally)
<Lunks> np
<h3sp4wn> http://openwrt.vcp-springe.de/experimental/h3sp4wn/
<Lunks> h3sp4wn: thanks a lot, man
<Lunks> hopefully it won't lock up anymore
<Amaranth> oh god the nvidia + smp lockup?
<Lunks> Amaranth: dunno =P
<Amaranth> Do you have nvidia? Do you have a dual core or dual cpu system? Do you get random lockups?
<Lunks> I've tried running on recovery mode and then modprobe -r nvidia, but it still locks up
<Lunks> I don't have a dual core.
<Lunks> Athlon XP 1900+
<Amaranth> Then you, luckily, have a different problem
<Amaranth> You don't want my problem
<Lunks> hahah
<Amaranth> 3d apps make it happen more often, I'm a compiz dev :/
<Lunks> I can't see why Ubuntu locking up for a different reason is having luck, but anyway
<Lunks> oh thats bad
<Amaranth> and we get at least 1 bug report a week about it
<h3sp4wn> I had that problem (and I only had it after updating my bios to one with hpet and amd-v) - but I don't anymore
<Amaranth> from people blaming compiz
<h3sp4wn> with the beta driver
<Lunks> Like I'm trying, building a newer kernel wouldn't solve it, Amaranth?
<Amaranth> h3sp4wn: afaik this only happens with nv4x cards
<Amaranth> the Geforce 7000 series
<Lunks> I'm on a FX 5200. :P
<h3sp4wn> Amaranth: This one is a 7300GT
<Amaranth> Lunks: i dunno, my particular problem is with the nvidia driver
<Lunks> Bad thing about lock ups is that there's not much debug info when it locks up. :P
<Amaranth> h3sp4wn: i've got 2.6.22 and the 169 driver
<Lunks> rebooting into linux again, wish me luck! :>
<Amaranth> sometimes it only locks up for 5-10 seconds
<Lunks> h3sp4wn: thanks for the help man, really appreciated
<Lunks> hopefully I'll hang on more than 10 minutes here. :D
<Lunks> successfully booted and ran X using nv, but looks like I didn't have to reinstall my Ubuntu, as kernel framebuffer on X is what caused issues way back. :P
<Lunks> now let's hope I can build the kernel without locking up. :D
<Lunks> h3sp4wn: thank you very much!
<Lunks> Amaranth: you should try a newer kernel. :)
<Amaranth> Lunks: it's the nvidia driver
<Amaranth> they admit it, they thought they fixed it
<Lunks> too bad, then =P
<Lunks-> Still locking up. =\
<Lunks-> So, I can say it's not kernel nor nvidia module wise.
<bernier> Hi, are hardy and fglrx supposed to work correctly with 3d accell and all?
<h3sp4wn> bernier: All bets are off for the time being
<jetsaredim> anyone reporting a problem with phpmyadmin
<jetsaredim> on hardy
<skyfalcon866> it is possible to dual boot kubuntu 7,10 and kubuntu hardy
<h3sp4wn> skyfalcon866: yes
<skyfalcon866> would i get the same results in virtualbox running hardy
<h3sp4wn> Never used virtualbox
<skyfalcon866> ok
<h3sp4wn> I think someone complained within the last few days it was not working in virtualbox
<h3sp4wn> but however as it was only one person its hard to know whether there really is a problem
<skyfalcon866> ok one more thing
<skyfalcon866> could installing kbuntu hardy break my stable kubuntu install
<h3sp4wn> It could cause a black hole or the end of the universe or death to you
<h3sp4wn> But if you read some instructions on how to do it - then it should be ok
<skyfalcon866> ok =)
<h3sp4wn> skyfalcon866: Depends how important the stuff is on the other install - you could use one of those removeable hdd trays and keep each os on a seperate disk and only have one in at once
<skyfalcon866> like external hdd?
<h3sp4wn> Not exactly I dunno how better to describe it right now though
<skyfalcon866> ok
<h3sp4wn> How far has the telepathy project progressed in recent times ?
<void^> "/dev/sda5 has been mounted 75 times without being checked, check forced." .. why am i getting the feeling gnome-mount doesn't call fsck before mounting? :-)
<hydrogen> I would think the first five letters of the command would explain any malfunctions
<cps1966> hey guys got hardy installed on my new eee pc
<cps1966> much better than xandros
<h3sp4wn> cps1966: Have you the madwifi patch ?
<h3sp4wn> (atheros posted it to the madwifi trac)
#ubuntu+1 2007-12-07
<DM|> Anyone else install hardy into VM have trouble with virtual kernel?
<DM|> im testing things out in a VM, :)
<choudesh> anyone run gotomypc with the icedtea-java7-plugin?
<mrAshley> Just out of curiosity.. is Hardy making it such that you can't ctrl+alt+f1(f2...etc) to a text-based virtual terminal?
<Toma-> i hope not
<mrAshley> (cause right now that's the case)
<DM|> Anyone else experiencing X server restarts every time you click on gnome panel?
<cps1966> dont use gnome
<DM|> cps1966: then obviously that question wasnt for you then
<cps1966> kde nis fine on my eee pc
<DM|> eee pc runs ubuntu ? nice
<cps1966> well kubuntu anyway
<DM|> same thing
<DM|> just different DE's
<cps1966> pick 1440x900 for screen
<DM|> 243 updates to install, so seeing if that fixes before i gather data for a bug
<h3sp4wn> mrAshley: I cannot ctrl+alt+f1
<h3sp4wn> mrAshley: just goes back to X
<jgoss> bug #131751
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131751 in xorg-server "Unable to switch Virtual Terminal with C-A-F[1-6] on Intel-based new laptop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/131751
<jgoss> i suffer from that bug too :(
<cps1966> hmm this has intell guts vid anyway
<cps1966> works just fine with todays updates
<mrAshley> mine is an i810, so is intel too. i thought it was rather a feature - though maybe inconvenient for power users
<jgoss> it's not specific to intel. it seems to be a consolekit problem.
<mrAshley> oic. :-)
<cps1966> well mine works just fine
<cps1966> i915 here
<mrAshley> cps1966: you're missing out! ;)
<pwnguin> anyone using iwl3945 with the .24 kernel?
<Hobbsee> yeah.  not working.
<pwnguin> ideas why?
<Hobbsee> no l-u-m
<Hobbsee> but i'm not sure what they're doing with that now, they've been changing around the source packages
<pwnguin> is that a seperate source upload from the kernel source package?
<Hobbsee> pwnguin: it was prior to .24.  linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22
<Hobbsee> unsure what it is now
<pwnguin> i kinda wish someone would write on the planet what the hell the kernel team is up to
<cps1966> all i know is this is the only distro besides xandros that will see my lan
<Hobbsee> pwnguin: why?
<Hobbsee> lurk in #ubuntu-kernel and see what happens.  *shrug*
<pwnguin> Hobbsee: because curious minds want to know
<cps1966> even gutsy wont work
<pwnguin> #ubuntu-kernel is a wasteland of inactivity
<Hobbsee> besides, it's not like most people are running hardy, so it's kinda inappropriate for planet
<Hobbsee> during this sort of time, yeah
<pwnguin> well, that doesn't stop anyone from writing about their new favorite spec
<Hobbsee> sure, but users
<Hobbsee> != devs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about devs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pwnguin> that == "most people not running hardy"
<Hobbsee> and the people tend to know who the users are :)
<Hobbsee> er, teh devs are
<pwnguin> Hobbsee: by chance, do you have a TI sdcard reader?
<Toma-> Id love to see some kernel team attention go towards https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/31857
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 31857 in linux-source-2.6.22 "r818x driver freezes randomly" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Hobbsee> pwnguin: a TI sdcard...no, i don't think so
<Hobbsee> mine's a ricoh
<pwnguin> ah
<Hobbsee> Toma-: seeing as they're not here...
<pwnguin> Toma-: i think partly, there arent many members on the team
<Toma-> :(
<Toma-> its been in the last 3 releases
<cps1966> i have sd card reader in this eee pc  and it works just fine
 * pwnguin also thinks writing about the ubuntu kernel to user/developers might attract people towards kernel development
<pwnguin> think of writing like recruitment
<Hobbsee> pwnguin: you'd need to recruit users with skill in kernel-areas - and i suspect a generic "come help us" post won't get that.
<Hobbsee> erm, devs
<pwnguin> of course not
<Toma-> its getting worked on upstream
<pwnguin> but if you write about interesting things, at least people will read, and a few people may try to dive in
<Toma-> just needs newer updates to the main kernel tree i thinks
 * Hobbsee is not on the kernel team
<cps1966> hope not to many divers
<mrAshley> Hey for hardy is the UI being redeveloped? Are we going to maybe rethink the two-tool bars idea?
<cps1966> i hope so its a hassel going from one to the other
<Toma-> the art team is a little stale, imho, so no.
<Hobbsee> they seemed pretty active during their meeting
<cafuego> two tool bars?
<Toma-> in terms of fresh ideas
<Toma-> theres alot of talk
<Hobbsee> cafuego: 2 panels
<Toma-> theres going to be just 1 panel in ubuntustudio hardy
<mrAshley> Toma-: It's more of a UI thing than an art thing. My roommate has a book on good UI design and it's gotten me thinking that there are a number of things that I'd like to address, but I can't program my way out of a wet paper bag.
<cafuego> Heh
<cafuego> Not on my machine there isn't.
<Toma-> mrAshley➔ art team handles the UI aswell
<mrAshley> cafuego: naturally it can be edited, which is lovely, but default install should be as user-friendly as possible.
<hydrogen> see
 * Hobbsee likes 2 panels.  *shrug*
<hydrogen> the thing with ui's
<mrAshley> Toma-: oic. (how'd you get that swish "->" arrow after my name?)
<Toma-> mrAshley➔ magic :)
<hydrogen> is its almost completely a "what I like better"
<mrAshley> Toma-: show me show me show me!
<cafuego> mrAshley: friendly for which user? ;-)
<mrAshley> cafuego: friendly for someone who's never used it before. an example: a door with a panel means push, a door with a sticky outy handle means pull.
<cafuego> But that's no reason to make the UI be Windows (or MacOS) though?
<Toma-> 2 panels is slightly original
<cps1966> make it beos
<cafuego> mrAshley: Case in point: Sugar (on the olpc)
<mrAshley> there are certain natural expectations that happen before higher-level comprehension. (like a sign which says pull)
<mrAshley> cafuego: it shouldn't be different just to be different. Like imagine a door that opens from the bottom. Sure it's neat, but you have to bend all the way down to pull it up. Why do that just to be different?
 * hydrogen doesn't understand wtf doors have to do with panels
<hydrogen> unless
<hydrogen> of course
<hydrogen> you are suggesting installing automatic panels
<hydrogen> like automatic doors
<cps1966> KISS
<hydrogen> which I'm sure would be really cool
<hydrogen> and impressive
<hydrogen> and make digg
 * Hobbsee vaguely watches the bikeshedding
<hydrogen> which means they are great
 * mrAshley is trying to compare two items which someone use.
<mrAshley> someone >might< use.
<Toma-> some butt ugly mockup made digg front page for heron. doesnt mean its going to be used
<hydrogen> Hobbsee: transluctent I think.
 * mrAshley sighs at digg(, despite being a slave to it.)
<Hobbsee> hydrogen: *g*
<cafuego> mrAshley: As I understand it the two panels in Gnome offer additional functionality without filling one panel with icons to the point of uselessness.
<Hobbsee> hydrogen: i'd prefer rainbow
<hydrogen> Hobbsee: rainbow is so 90's :/
<hydrogen> translucency is the new buzz
<Hobbsee> mmm...shiny
<cafuego> mrAshley: If I had to move mine into a single panel it would certainly become an ugly heap of icons
<hydrogen> of course
<Hobbsee> speaking of which, there's a nice panel glass thing on the artwork wiki
<hydrogen> you all could solve your panel problems
<Hobbsee> only works for bright themes, though
<hydrogen> by switching to the only useful DE
<hydrogen> kde, that is
 * Hobbsee was using kde
<hydrogen> kicker++
 * Hobbsee switched :P
 * hydrogen is going to stay away from kde4 for a while
<cps1966> why
 * FunnyLookinHat would love to test KDE4 right now, but no easy way to do it
<mrAshley> cafuego: sure, but consider, for example, that in order for me to close a program I might click the [x] in the top right of a window, and on a maximized window that is right beside the shutdown button. It's easy for someone to accidentally click on the wrong one.
<FunnyLookinHat> Unless...  is there an easy way to test KDE4 now rather than compiling from source?
<hydrogen> because the desktop is about one hundred steps back
<hydrogen> and yes, there are packages for kubuntu (so for ubuntu as well) gutsy
<cps1966> FunnyLookinHat:  mandriva-cooker has it installed in opt
<cafuego> mrAshley: So move the window control buttons to the left, like on a Mac :-)
<hydrogen> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc1.php
<FunnyLookinHat> cps1966, so...  I'd have to run mandriva    gross.
<mrAshley> in which case they're now near the application/places/system menus.
<Hobbsee> there are hardy packages too
<FunnyLookinHat> yeah, those packages are more of a sandbox though
<FunnyLookinHat> not a usable environment last time I checked
<cps1966> i have 3.97 here
<mrAshley> I'm no apple-fanboy (quite the opposite) but I don't see why not shamlessly steal a good idea if it comes along!? ;)
<hydrogen> because I've yet to see proof that it is a good idea
<hydrogen> other than "I like it"
<hydrogen> it got bikeshedded about for kde4 as well
<cps1966> not crazy about kde4 menu layout though
<mrAshley> well I don't know about "proof" other than using design study information, but common sense and a bit of ingenuity could help put commonly used items in better places.
 * cafuego notes that is possibly the philosophy that made microsoft end up with the mess that is the vista start/shutdown item
<cps1966> if you shut it down you cant catch all the viruses
<pwnguin> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/ReportingPage
<pwnguin> even the page that the KernelTeam started to report to the community was over before it even started
<underwatercow> Was there an update the removed the games? :p
<mrAshley> yes, and the office.
<mrAshley> *open office
<RAOF> Not if you were careful :)
<underwatercow> lol
<underwatercow> looks like writer is still installed
<mrAshley> RAOF: does "careful" include putting back Gutsy? ;)
<RAOF> mrAshley: No, just checking what aptitude wants to remove when you run "sudo aptitude full-upgrade", and hitting "no" until it does'nt want to remove anything you care about :)
<mrAshley> RAOF: I used synaptic.. :P I've never upgraded to a fully alpha release before. :) I just assumed it would be sane-ish..
<underwatercow> what was the reason the games disappeared?
<underwatercow> lol
<underwatercow> not that I played many of them anyway
<RAOF> mrAshley: That's an incorrect assumption :)
<RAOF> It's quite likely that ubuntu-desktop will be uninstallable at least a couple more times before we hit stable.
<mrAshley> RAOF: That's a redundant claim, at this point. ;)  But thank you for it regardless.
<RAOF> Each one of those times synaptic will remove programs if you hit 'upgrade'.
<underwatercow> will it install them back on its own eventually? lol
<RAOF> underwatercow: Only if you re-install ubuntu-desktop, or the particular program yourself.
<RAOF> It's not automatic.
<underwatercow> well then why did they remove?
<underwatercow> lol
<underwatercow> was a dependency changed?
<RAOF> Yup.  Or a new package was uploaded that breaks older versions of some other package, or a name change, or...
<underwatercow> lol
<underwatercow> I guess that'll teach me to pay more attention to updates
<RAOF> Ding!
<Jeeves_> Hi there!
<Jeeves_> The X-breakage, is that still the case?
<IdleOne> guess if we have any questions we can ask you
<IdleOne> what x breakage?
<Jeeves_> IdleOne: See the topic :)
<Jeeves_> Welcome to #ubuntu+1 "Home of the Hardy Heron" and X breakage
<Jeeves_> I can work with bugs, but I prefer to use X :)
<IdleOne> x works fine here
<Jeeves_> IdleOne: In that, case... I'll give it a try. :)
<Jeeves_> 'Installing the upgrades'
<Jeeves_> !fast mirror++
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fast mirror++ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dholbach> MOTU Q&A session in 11 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<sharpie> i can't install mp3 codecs
<bazhang> in Hardy sharpie?
<sharpie> yeah, that's why i'm here =o
<bazhang> ok--just wanted to make sure you weren't in the wrong channel
<sharpie> np
<bazhang> is vlc available? haven't checked the repos lately
<Jeeves_> I just upgraded
<Jeeves_> Some weird error with sudo not being able to resolve my hostname
<sharpie> i just press the search codecs btn, it shows the small window with the progress bar and then the window disappears and nothing happens
<Jeeves_> And some slocate stuff, but other than that it was ok
<sharpie> is anyone even able to install mp3 codecs?
<Jeeves_> sharpie: Which package should that be ?
<sharpie> i have no idea
<bazhang> sharpie: I'll boot up my machine and give it a try
<sharpie> Jeeves_: i just press the search button when the codecs unavailable button appears
<sharpie> dialog*
<sharpie> that's how i installed in gutsy
<Aondo> the fscheck at the 24th boot freezes at about 70-85%, is there a way to interrupt it befor it freeze? :P
<bazhang> is anyone running as their day to day system?
<sharpie> i got my mp3 working
<bazhang> sharpie: How?
<sharpie> i installed gstreamer-fluendo-mp3 (or something similar)
<bazhang> gnome?
<sharpie> manually installed from aptitude
<bazhang> ok i'm using kde
<sharpie> bazhang: shouldn't you be in #kubuntu then? :o
<bazhang> xine iirc in my case
<bazhang> sharpie: haha well kde users don't have a #kubuntu+1 channel
<sharpie> bazhang: cause KDE sucks =D
<hydrogen> yes
<hydrogen> thats obviously the reason
<bazhang> haha opinions differ on that one
<sharpie> bazhand
<hydrogen> there isn't a ubuntu channel for gutsy + kde on irc because the kde desktop sucks
<bazhang> I like them all
<sharpie> who do you think will win in a fight between RMS and linux torvalds?
<hydrogen> that makes perfect sense logically
<hydrogen> why didn't I ever make that connection before
<sharpie> linus*
<bazhang> he should change his name haha
<sharpie> stallman's huge, and he's cool and stuff
<hydrogen> stallman cool?
<sharpie> and linus is skinny and lame =o
<hydrogen> if you go for the zealotty type
<hydrogen> sure
<hydrogen> FREEDOM OR I'LL CUT MY WRISTS
<sharpie> hydrogen: he lectured in Yale uni wearing a T-shirt
<sharpie> while being bearfoot
<sharpie> if that's not cool i dunno what is
<hydrogen> hmm
<sharpie> +he was attacked by ninjas there :P
<hydrogen> that doesn't change his zealot status
<hydrogen> which is quite riddiculous
<hydrogen> allz I need to say is that every "new" feature in gnome over the last four or five releases has already been in kde for a while
<sharpie> yeah but gnome pwns so much that even linus made patches to it :P
<hydrogen> and usually has a lot more features in kde
<sharpie> but kde is ugly :\
<bazhang> this system (hardy) feels noticeably faster on the same hardware than Gutsy
<bazhang> sharpie: they are the same except for one package
<sharpie> actually, funny thing is, hardy boots in 20 seconds on VBox
<sharpie> which is the exact same amount of time gutsy takes to boot
<Lunks> actually afaik Linus consider gnome as not so good desktop enviroment
<bazhang> on my install its like 5 seconds or something crazy like that :}
<sharpie> bazhang: did you like...cancel all the processes and boot to a terminal?
<WorkingOnWise> is Compiz Settings Manager and the cf tray icon broke for the time being?
<bazhang> sharpie: nope the usual kde login
<bazhang> this release will rock the linux world--seriously
<sharpie> bazhang: does kde really boot that much faster than gnome? :S
<bazhang> sharpie: they both boot faster; I may go for a dual boot of kubuntu and ubuntu to compare though :}
<sharpie> bazhang: what's ur system specs?
<bazhang> sharpie: core duo thinkpad intel 945 video gma 2 gb ram
<sharpie> bazhang: hm
<sharpie> bazhang: you shouldn't boot THAT much faster than me
<bazhang> sharpie: kubuntu gutsy was much slower on this machine
<bazhang> maybe ten seconds plus you are in vm
<WorkingOnWise> bazhang: do u boot off a SSD?
<sharpie> bazhang: i have an amd athlon X2 4800+, 2gb CL4 ram, geforce 8600GT+
<sharpie> not the best on the market but certainly reasonable
<bazhang> no, just a regular hdd WorkingOnWise
<bazhang> sharpie: but this in a vm for you right?
<Lunks> may I ask, what's 'CL4'?
<sharpie> bazhang: um, it's some kind of latency, the lower the CL the faster
<sharpie> oops, Lunks
<bazhang> does medibuntu have hardy repos yet?
<sharpie> Lunks: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CAS_latency
<dr_evil2> I updated hardy and now the GUI deadlocks after about 5 minutes of useage, ctrl+alt+bs doesn't work, numlock doesn't work anymore, but mouse cursor still does mode
<dr_evil2> any idea on that?
<sharpie> um, does anyone know how to move from GNOME to KDE?
<sharpie> i wanna try KDE on my VM
<bazhang> install kubuntu-desktop
<sharpie> bazhang: no, i wanna move on my existing installation
<sharpie> bazhang: i know it's possible, i just dunno how =o
<bazhang> sharpie: kde only?
<sharpie> bazhang: what do u mean kde only :S
<bazhang> sharpie: download the kubuntu iso or use gnome and kde in the same vm? choose by session that is
<sharpie> bazhang: no, i mean, use kde instead of gnome
<sharpie> bazhang: i'll google a bit =o
<bazhang> sharpie: install kubuntu-desktop, then in the login window under session choose kde
<sharpie> bazhang: i don't wanna download the entire OS again
<bazhang> sharpie: kubuntu-desktop is a big amount of packages though :}
<bazhang> sharpie: no need to install a new system
<sharpie> bazhang: yeah, well, i might do it later
<sharpie> bazhang: downloading from BT atm..not much bandwidth to spare
<bazhang> hehe
<WorkingOnWise> sharpie: afaik, if u install kubuntu desktop, you get all of kubuntu, and ubuntu too. the only diff between them is kubuntu is ubuntu on the kde Destop Enviroment. the kernel and adrivers, all non gui code is the same for both
<sharpie> WorkingOnWise: yeah i know =o
<WorkingOnWise> so I musta missed something..
<sharpie> how about if i install kde?
<sharpie> like, aptitude install kde
<WorkingOnWise> sharpie: are u asking if that gives u kubuntu?
<bazhang> sharpie: kubuntu-desktop
<sharpie> bazhang: but what about kde >_<
<bazhang> no medibuntu repos right now for hardy :{
<Lunks> bazhang: just use gutsy ones, no problem on it
<bazhang> sharpie: you want to use the kde desktop?
<bazhang> Lunks: cheers!
<sharpie> bazhang: yes
<sharpie> bazhang: damnit i'll install kubuntu-desktop then >.<
<bazhang> then that's the way sharpie want a link to confirm it?
<sharpie> bazhang: nah, no need
<WorkingOnWise> sharpie: think Camaro/Firebird
<WorkingOnWise> same chassis, engine, drive train...
<sharpie> WorkingOnWise: WHAT?! :|
<WorkingOnWise> changer to the body and trim make the m unique
<sharpie> are you talking about cars? :|
<bazhang> http://www.watchingthenet.com/switch-between-gnome-and-kde-desktops-in-ubuntu-or-kubuntu.html sharpie
<WorkingOnWise> bazhang: yeah...thats what I said  :)
<bazhang> WorkingOnWise: you are wise indeed :}
<bazhang> sharpie: and make sure to choose 'make kde default' :}
<sharpie> bazhang: lol, only going to try it on hardy
<h3sp4wn> They are unique but not really in any useful way
<bazhang> true
<sharpie> irssi is so much better than xchat :D
<avatar_> sharpie: you know /disco voor disco colours in irssi?
<sharpie> avatar_: i have no idea what you just said
<avatar_>  /disco gives nice colors in irssi :)
<sharpie> avatar_: before i try it, how do i cancel it? \:
<Lunks> lol
<sharpie> ok, thx
<sharpie> it disconnects
<sharpie> checked it on another terminal >_>
<sharpie> u suck >_>
<sharpie> i hate ppl who do that crap in irc :/
<sharpie> like the ppl who tell you to do /server accept
<Lunks> the only funny one's "Press ALT+F4 to see my photo"
<sharpie> never seen that one
<sharpie> people are much more likely to fall for /server accept than alt+F4
<bazhang> so will using the medibuntu repos now in hardy (the ones for gutsy) create problems down the line? I just want the one package--so no real need to even enable the repos I suppose
<bazhang> libdvdcss2
<LimCore> hello devels
<LimCore> how about make ubuntu to include some good jabber client
<Tm_T> erm?
<Tm_T> what's wrong with Kopete?
<LimCore> instead including sucky clients, how about including one really comfortable
<Tm_T> LimCore: like?
<LimCore> kopete is bug ridden;
<LimCore> pidgin would be ok, but obvious thing like gnutifications are 1) not enabled   2) used brain dead skin that do not present the message   by default
<LimCore> just fix the default and it will be close to commerciall solutions in terms of beeing comfortable, imho
<Tm_T> .
<Tm_T> LimCore: anyway, file a bug if there's not one already
<Tm_T> bug/wish
<LimCore> Tm_T: kopete likes to crashes now and then,  try GPG encryption and it shows encrypted text and/or HTML in some parts;  administrating groups have issues, simmilar marking chats
<Tm_T> LimCore: I have no issues
<LimCore> Tm_T: I'm excelent beta tester
<Tm_T> LimCore: then please provide bug reports thanks
<LimCore> give me any version of any program, I will find bugs in it, unless its hello world
<Tm_T> I know
<jgoss> the pidgin issues should be filed upstream. since i think ubuntu just uses the default settings.
<LimCore> Tm_T: where exacly to report them, to have them fixed in next ubuntu?  if upstream will be too bussy
<Tm_T> LimCore: upstream and/or bugs.ubuntu.com ?
<LimCore> jgoss: upstream people are usually too lazy
<Tm_T> LimCore: anyway, finding bugs is only lesser half of beta testing
<Tm_T> they need to be properly reported
<jgoss> i don't think they are lazy. they just don't place much value on the libnotify/guification part.
<LimCore> if you want to have something fix you usually have to just do it... I can perhaps be devel of say ubuntu,  but not devel in 100 different projectws right? :)  and ubuntu pathces can be given to upstream
<LimCore> jgoss: I was talking in general here;   and ignoring user needs is 2nd popular problem
<LimCore> jgoss: there probably is reason why most programs have bubble popups (from Skype to Kadu/Gadu-Gadu)
<jgoss> i don't use it often. i'm just saying it would probably have to be dealt upstream.
 * dr_evil is happy with ubunut as long as X doesn't freeze
<dr_evil> and perhaps when keystrokes arent lost ;)
<Tm_T> LimCore: anyway, thanks for your interest :)
<Tm_T> LimCore: usability is one of biggest things in Ubuntu
<LimCore> jgoss: it is so cool that I have to stop programming, move mouse, and click, to see what someone is writting to me. If only the corporations now, but they keep taking that fun away from users ;)
<jgoss> i don't argue against that.
<LimCore> or alt tab away from my pressious code, its just wrong
<jgoss> i would prefer notifications also.
<LimCore> ubuntu pollicy is to apply patches (both code and settings) to apps right?
<Lunks> I've been hanging around on #pidgin and most likely no notifier will ever be on pidgin by default
<LimCore> jgoss: even more, default skins are useless in gnutifications... they show only "Foo messages you" .. but do not show the most imporatnt part - body of message
<Lunks> at least that's what devs state
<LimCore> Lunks: yes, that is why I written that most devels are laz^H too bussy, and not caring so much about users needs
<LimCore> is ubutnu a distro that can be fixing such things for itself at least?
<jgoss> i preferred libnotify when i used pidgin.
<Lunks> even if I disagree, I don't believe this is really about being lazy/not caring about users needs
<LimCore> jgoss: well, having it working in either tehcnical way would be good
<Tomcat_> libnotify is cool. :)
<dr_evil> LimCore why don't ou just install your prefered messenger app?
<LimCore> dr_evil: I couldn't find any _good_ jabber or multi client
<LimCore> and it's irritating that commerciall/propertiary apps are ahead, so I would like to change it, since we are so close in some places its matter of few options
<Tomcat_> LimCore: I'm perfectly happy with Pidgin/libnotify... I'm even installing it for my Windows friends. :-)
<Lunks> bad thing about pidgin is its slow developing, not lazyness. I'm not a coder, but I was chatting about it recently. I'm an ex-windows user (like almost everyone else) and used Miranda IM, which is like Pidgin/Trillian. It's open-source also and amazes me on how Pidgin/Miranda relates when comes to new code/new stuff
<Tomcat_> LimCore: I guess the problem is rather that people might not agree with your decision. I know a lot of people that like pidgin.
<LimCore> Tomcat_: it didnt work on debian afair... how to use it? install libnotify plugin, and then what? to have popups, WITH message, when certail (selected) people are writting to me
<Lunks> No matter what, Pidgin is always behind, in philosophy or code itself
<LimCore> Tomcat_: again, 99% of users of biggest messangers have this type of notifications active, and I guess most like it
<dr_evil> LimCore I see. I usually use my win2k notebook for ICQ/MSN, and linux just as fileserver and for coding
<Tomcat_> LimCore: Install pidgin-libnotify, enable the plugin. No advanced things like "only selected people" though.
<LimCore> Tomcat_: so I will be annoyed with "foo gone online/offline" for each of my 100 contacts instead of 10 important
<Tomcat_> LimCore: Yes, and I agree with you that libnotify should be installed and enabled by default, which is easy. However, I don't agree that the default free software messengers are bad.
<LimCore> and message from my lover will instantly popup on my desktop?   [Popup1: Boss, yes send the data"  [Popup2: Mmm I would live to suck you now]   CEO: wtf dude are you doing?
<LimCore> that is brilliant
<Tomcat_> LimCore: Kinda, yes. Sorry for that. :-) I got 50 buddies and it works out quite well.
<LimCore> for me the above solutions suck, what can I do about it?
<jgoss> maybe make a spec about it.
<LimCore> how/where to do it exacly?
<Tomcat_> LimCore: Install another program... suggest your features to the developers of the app and/or write out bounties (offering money).
 * LimCore blackmails some devels
<Tomcat_> I agree that the free software suggestions process is not ideal, but that's what we have. :o
<LimCore> Tomcat_: which program fully supports advanced notifications?
<LimCore> no, I think it totally sucks, and here is why:
<Tomcat_> LimCore: No idea. Didn't you say you know commercial solutions?
<LimCore> yeah skype... but I prefer jabb
<LimCore> Kadu (open verion of gadu-gadu) have awesome notifications
<jgoss> LimCore,  https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ you can create a new spec there.
<LimCore> among with about 50 configuration options for all subsystems, now that is a good code
<LimCore> it was done like 3 years ago
<Tomcat_> 50 conf options is really not my idea of good. :-)
<LimCore> Tomcat_: with [x] advanced
<Tomcat_> Oh, alright then. :D
<LimCore> and other programs are so behind this small polish application Kadu, wtf
<LimCore> jgoss: ok
<Tomcat_> I think the problem is that you think free software development works like commercial development (or should work like it), while that's far from the truth.
<LimCore> yeap, it lacks quality therefore
<Tomcat_> We're not always competing with anyone, neither with commercial apps nor with other free software apps.
<Tomcat_> We're not trying to gain market share.
<LimCore> what is the end result for users?
<Tomcat_> We're not trying to be best, but also experiment.
<Tomcat_> The goal is to create free software the way the developers see fit.
<LimCore> instead users
<Tomcat_> The end result are applications that some people like and some people don't like.
<LimCore> because it's make for devels, not users
<LimCore> I hoped ubutnu tried to overcome this?
<jgoss> developers are users also. but there always room for improvement.
<Tomcat_> Yes, but Ubuntu are not the ones developing instant messengers.
<jgoss> just a lack of resources for a lot of projects.
<Tomcat_> Everybody in free software has their own personal goals.
 * LimCore puts a resource tag on self
<Tomcat_> Some people will develop awesome applications.
<skyfalcon866> when alpha 2 comes will i have to download a new cd image or could i upgrade to it?
<Lunks> I believe that's what's all about. :P
<Tomcat_> But some people will just develop something that works and is horrible to use.
<Lunks> Pidgin doesn't feel like being up to commercial apps.
<Lunks> Unlike Miranda, for example.
<LimCore> if there are resouces to fix an IM to be usable, then what?  assume there is a .patch to do it.  How it is easy to give that to  a) all ubuntu users  b) all linux users
<Tomcat_> If people stop using bad free software (like you suggest), the developers have the freedom to continue developing bad software, or they can change course. But nobody forces them to.
<Lunks> It's free, but it intends to go against pidgin/trillian as a multi im
<LimCore> ok, so which jabber client is _good_ then
<Tomcat_> LimCore: Add the patch to the software, package it, put it into a repository or try to get it into universe.
<LimCore> advanced notifcations, filtering, logging, and shit
<Tomcat_> LimCore: That's a total subjective question. I love pidgin as my jabber client.
<jgoss> watch the language =]
<LimCore> oh btw reason to not use kopete: it takes 10 minutes (?!?!?!?!!!!) to open the log, on dual core 2ghz
<skyfalcon866> when alpha 2 comes will i have to download a new cd image or could i upgrade to it?
<Tomcat_> skyfalcon866: You can just update... no big difference for alpha 2.
<skyfalcon866> is it safe to dual boot alpha with stable ubuntu
<Tomcat_> skyfalcon866: Yes.
<skyfalcon866> ok
<skyfalcon866> 10gigs of space enough for alpha ?
<hydrogen> unless hardy comes with a broken version of grub!
<Tomcat_> skyfalcon866: Yep. Depends on your usage though.. 5 GB should be enough for a basic version and no data. :)
<skyfalcon866> ok will use jfs to minimize usage
<Tomcat_> hydrogen: Yeah, I just hope that won't happen. :D
<skyfalcon866> less overhead than ext3
<skyfalcon866> where do i report bugs in kubuntu
<hydrogen> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Tomcat_> LimCore: If you really want to change something, my suggestion is to discuss changes on the project mailing lists (asking devs & users about their thoughts) or offer a bounty (with some money). A bounty could also initiate a totally new messenger project...
<LimCore> Tomcat_: perhaps a business model would be good to get funds for development?
<Tomcat_> LimCore: The business model of most IT companies makes less sense than the free software development model. ;)
<LimCore> that must be why everyone uses wengopone or crashable ekiga, instead skype
<Tomcat_> LimCore: Also, free software projects need leadership and management... so you might just as well try to become leader of such a project. Problem is that most people won't do what you want if you don't do coding yourself... because that's still a big amount of work.
<skyfalcon866> where would i upload a new version of a program?
<Tomcat_> LimCore: I know how to code, and I would gladly help in creating an "uber messenger" (if I had the time). But there's no project aiming to do this, and I personally don't see a need for this anyway, because I like pidgin. :D
<LimCore> Tomcat_: how to have popups, for given people, showing me what they written
<LimCore> *baloon popups
<Tomcat_> LimCore: I completely understand your problems here, but the thing is that you try to apply commercial development to free software projects, and that won't work. If you don't like free software, you are free not to use it.
<dr_evil> and again, GUI is completely frozen. I'm logged in with telnet, and compiz.real is using 100% CPU. any one can help me?
<LimCore> Tomcat_: is there at least a payable solution, on linux
<LimCore> if not, then I guess something is wrong... no good free apps nor payable ones even
<Tomcat_> LimCore: As I said, I don't know about most messengers... I use pidgin and I'm quite happy.
<jgoss> dr_evil, can you killall compiz.real over telnet?
<LimCore> Tomcat_: what if someone would code patches to make thoes parts mentioned more user friendly
<Tomcat_> LimCore: ... then you could create packages out of it and make them available to the Ubuntu users. Good solution imho.
<h3sp4wn> LimCore: You can use BitlBee
<dr_evil> jgoss no it keeps running
<h3sp4wn> Then everything just goes into your irc client (I would say that is perfectly user friendly)
<LimCore> ok cool
<LimCore> see u later
<LimCore> :)
<Tomcat_> LimCore: It has actually happened sometimes... if a project doesn't work the way most people would like, it forks = there are two versions going into seperate directions.
<jgoss> dr_evil, does killall -9 compiz.real work?
<dr_evil> yes that killed it
<LimCore> Tomcat_: but can it be made default easly for ubutnu users, or are there tons of bureucracy and incopetence to block it
<h3sp4wn> LimCore: people have different definitions of easy
<Tomcat_> LimCore: No, it's quite straightforward... find (or create) a solution, present it as a specification (see link from jgoss), then discuss with Ubuntu devs to include it.
<LimCore> h3sp4wn: so ask user at installation:   [x] enable nice notifications (Skype/gtalk style)    Note: you can change that in configuration->plugins
<h3sp4wn> LimCore: nice is not defined either
<dr_evil> jgoss GUI works again, anything I should report as bugreport?
<h3sp4wn> for me nice is the settings somewhere in ~/.* that I can find with grep and change - I can never remember where anything is in gui's
<Tomcat_> LimCore: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/usb-connect-notification <--- See this spec... it's about popups when a user connects a USB device. This way you could get messenger popups into Ubuntu.
<LimCore> Tomcat_: ok, so just lets make pidgin use that
<LimCore> with advanced config options
<jgoss> dr_evil,  check if it's been reported first. there are a lot of compiz bugs.
<LimCore> or include sender to notifiy event and filter notif-server side
<Tomcat_> LimCore: Problem is that there's no (coded) solution for what you want... libnotify popups have no advanced settings.
<dr_evil> why is compiz even running? the system is running in vesa mode anyway
<LimCore> omg libnotify is also not developed O_o ?
 * LimCore bangs head
<h3sp4wn> Tomcat_: I dunno why the popups are good - If it just add's it to /media/foo and adds an icon to the desktop I don't see what the popup achieves
<Tomcat_> h3sp4wn: I just took that as an example, not because I support it. ;)
<Tomcat_> h3sp4wn: I wouldn't like too many popups either... if I plug in a USB device, it starts working... if I plug it in, why should I be notified that I just plugged it in? ;D
<Tomcat_> h3sp4wn: No need to go all the way XP ;D
<h3sp4wn> Tomcat_: Exactly (Solaris does this quite well and still has gnome)
<Tomcat_> "Info: You just put something in the trash!" ;P
<LimCore> http://www.galago-project.org/docs/api/libnotify/annotated.html  huh not very advanced...?
<Tomcat_> "Info: You just copied a file"
<LimCore> http://www.galago-project.org/docs/api/libgalago/annotated.php  also not very good
<Tomcat_> LimCore: That's libnotify... it's the pidgin plugin that's not advanced.
<h3sp4wn> Tomcat_: I am more interested in the telepathy spec but to me that is just a super advanced zshrc
<LimCore> this above are the fremeworks you mentionned?
<dr_evil> "Info: dev/sda1 is almost full"
<Tomcat_> LimCore: libnotify is a library for popups, yes.
<h3sp4wn> (Getting closer to it bit by bit)
<Tomcat_> h3sp4wn: Any good ones you can suggest? I like the telepathy stuff, but I haven't seen much progress the last 6 months.
<Tomcat_> LimCore: libnotify can display *anything*... the question is: What should pidgin send to libnotify. And that's where an advanced config has to be.
<h3sp4wn> zstyle ':completion:*:*:kill:*' menu yes select \n zstyle ':completion:*:kill:*'   force-list always (I haven't got it working with sudo yet though but it lets you tab complete kill)
<Tomcat_> h3sp4wn: Where's the connection to telepathy? :o
<h3sp4wn> I only spend short bits of time messing with it - but if it was done properly then the commandline should just autocomplete all the time
<h3sp4wn> Tomcat_: The shell knowing what you want
<h3sp4wn> and presenting it in a nice way
<Tomcat_> h3sp4wn: Oh you mean telepathy like "thought transfer"... I thought you were talking about the telepathy technology (zero configuration service detection or something)
<Tomcat_> h3sp4wn: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telepathy_%28software%29 ;)
<Tomcat_> LimCore: Btw, that's the page of the pidgin plugin... http://sourceforge.net/projects/gaim-libnotify
<LimCore> firefox flash is broken btw
<LimCore> thx Tomcat_
<bazhang> would it be advisable to check medibuntu for updates every so often for packages installed from there, or do they remain fairly static? the packages in question are libdvdcss2 and win32codecs
<h3sp4wn> bazhang: Debian-multimedia updates win32codecs every so often
<h3sp4wn> Sometimes the available ones recommended by ubuntu are older (but I just wget the deb from debian-multimedia)
<bazhang> h3sp4wn: cheers! will check every so often then--not that I will be playing many dvds on this machine--nice to know nonetheless :}
<h3sp4wn> bazhang: I take it you got your ee working right now ?
<bazhang> h3sp4wn: sure do; perhaps a custom version of hardy would be nice for it--trying a pclinuxos remaster on it atm :}
<h3sp4wn> bazhang: Only problem with that patch for madwifi is it breaks all non x86 targets so it won't be added
<bazhang> h3sp4wn: well there is that :] I actually tried gutsy on it a while back and apart from wireless it was very nice
<h3sp4wn> bazhang: I doubt they are willing to have a whole new version of madwifi just for the eepc in the default kernel
<h3sp4wn> (Unless they sell an obscene amount)
<bazhang> h3sp4wn: that's true--though some debian devs are cooking something up right (a private project hehe)
<bazhang> err right now
<LimCore> where the hell is mount in ubuntu?
<LimCore> the reall mount, with -C -S options
<Tm_T> not in hell atleast
<LimCore> (erm, losetup actually)
<LimCore> hmm how about installing loop-aes-utils by default? it's triny anyway
<h3sp4wn> LimCore: the "real" mount ? is the ubuntu one imaginary
<LimCore> h3sp4wn: default one is encryptions challanged
<roe> what is the name of the package comes pre-installed in ubuntu that manages photo libraries?
<LimCore> the default ubuntu kernel seems to provide only one loop /dev/loop0 ?  how to spawn more loops?
<roe> sorry wrong channel
<LimCore> sorry never mind... there are 8 loops
 * LimCore slaps self
<LimCore> losetup -T -e aes-256 /dev/loop7 -C 1000 -Sfoo ./data.img   --->  ioctl: LOOP_SET_STATUS: Invalid argument, requested cipher or key length (256 bits) not supported by kernel
<LimCore> any idea?
<LimCore>  /proc/crypto   shows  aes  with max keysize  : 32
<LimCore> launchpad.net is quite pretty :)
<sharpie> uh, i installed kubuntu-desktop and all its dependencies (around 250mbs) and now i removed kubuntu-desktop but it only removed that single package, how can i remove all the other KDE programs that came with it? :/
<Tm_T> sharpie: see topic
<sharpie> ...Also, I did that on hardy heron.
<sharpie> happy now Tm_T ?
<Tm_T> sharpie: nah, you ask "newbie" support for something in (pre)alpha state, I'm far from happy
<Tm_T> sharpie: anyway, you'll have better luck in #kubuntu or #ubuntu
<sharpie> well, i'd ask in #ubuntu but i did it in hardy, different repos and all =o
<Tm_T> false
<Tm_T> sharpie: also small recommendation, if you can't handle simple package management, reconsider using unreleased alpha/beta software
<Tm_T> sharpie: anyway, I hope you get help to your problem, good luck
<sharpie> Tm_T: if it's so simple why can't you just tell me the solution?
<Tm_T> off ->
<h3sp4wn> sharpie: Just use aptitude
<sharpie> h3sp4wn: yes, but how do i know which packages it installed :/
<sharpie> h3sp4wn: i don't wanna go 1 package at a time
<h3sp4wn> sharpie: aptitude purge kdelibs-data kdelibs4c2a
<sharpie> h3sp4wn: thanks.
<LimCore> is loopaes broken in amd64 version?
<h3sp4wn> You tell us
<Lunks> h3sp4wn: hey, looks like it was all my ram's fault
<Lunks> not hardy kernel.
<h3sp4wn> Lunks: I had recently some subtle ram errors
<Lunks> I booted to windows and after using it for sometime, it started rebooting. :P
<h3sp4wn> Massively irritating as because it was only in 1500-2000Mb range and I was using xfce at the time - it corrupted tons of stuff
<h3sp4wn> (including the backups)
<Lunks> too bad =P
<h3sp4wn> Lunks: I will never buy anything other than corsair (for workstations) and whatever the recommended ECC for the board is for a server
<Lunks> I've got a kingston
<Lunks> 2x512mb kingston ddr 400
<Lunks> I switched one of them to a generic 512mb one
<Lunks> and it's working great now, which is kinda ironic. :P
<h3sp4wn> Lunks: Did memtest86 find the error ?
<Lunks> h3sp4wn: never used it. :P Should I? =P
<h3sp4wn> Lunks: Well thats what its for
<Lunks> haha ok, I'll try it
<LimCore> is it just me, or loop aes do not work in amd64 ubuntu?
<cps1966> anyone got eee pc kubuntu works just fine on them hardy does
<LimCore> anyone here have amd64 ubuntu 7.10 please?  I want to try one quick thing:   (as root) touch ./asdf.img && losetup  /dev/loop -e aes-256 ./asdf.img     input any long text like asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfadsfasdfdasf  and did it worked or reported kernel error?
<albert23> LimCore: /dev/loop: No such file or directory
<LimCore> albert23: /dev/loop2
<LimCore> or any other
<albert23> LimCore: with loop0 I get ioctl: LOOP_SET_STATUS: Invalid argument
<LimCore> uhm
<LimCore> I was expected other bug, can you paste exact command which you executed?
<albert23> touch ./asdf.img && losetup  /dev/loop0 -e aes-256 ./asdf.img
<LimCore> ioctl: LOOP_SET_STATUS: Invalid argument, requested cipher or key length (256 bits) not supported by kernel
<LimCore> this bug?
<LimCore> or a bit other message?
<LimCore> S/BUG/ERR
<albert23> just the first part, exactly like I pasted
<LimCore> albert23: interesting
<LimCore> I reproted the bug as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/loop-aes-utils/+bug/174738  any input or comments?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 174738 in loop-aes-utils "ioctl: LOOP_SET_STATUS: Invalid argument, requested cipher or key length (256 bits) not supported by kernel" [Undecided,New]
<albert23> LimCore: no, it doesn't say much to me. cat /proc/crypto looks similar, nut I only have md5 and aes
<LimCore> albert23: also amd64 and same kernel?
<albert23> yes, same date for the kernel
<LimCore> do you have loop-aes-utils installed?
<albert23> nope
<albert23> That did it: ioctl: LOOP_SET_STATUS: Invalid argument, requested cipher or key length (256 bits) not supported by kernel
<LimCore> thanks albert23
<databuddy> i wont be back
<databuddy> i'm tired of ignorant fucking ops
<dr_evil> whatever
<dr_evil> has anyone tested sata hotplugging of harddisks? does it work?
<DanaG> ksmserver: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/kde4/lib/libplasma.so.1: undefined symbol: _ZN15KConfigSkeleton11setDefaultsEv
<DanaG> I'd expect brokenness as in stuff not working properly, but missing symbols?
<DanaG> Well, I'll just have to try it again some time later.
<bernier> Hi, has anyone got fglrx + hardy working?
<DanaG> Trying 2.6.24 kernel?  Neither nvidia nor ATI (fglrx) will compile with it.
<DanaG> I just went back to 2.6.22.
<bernier> 2.6.22-14-generic
<bernier> supposed to work?
<DanaG> I don't have ATI, so I can't help beyond there, unfortunately.
<bernier> ok
<DanaG> And I'm going to go to lunch.
<bernier> good appetite
#ubuntu+1 2007-12-08
<LimCore> ubuntu uses 100% of CPU (well, 1 of 2 core so 50%) when downloading in synaptic, is this normal?
<infinitycircuit> hardy alpha 1 seems much more stable than gutsy was at this point
<crimsun> heh.  Install linux-image-2.6.24-1-generic, then.
<crimsun> ;-)
<infinitycircuit> i am running it
<crimsun> it's nice and explo-tastic here.
<WorkingOnWise> Is the compiz tray icon and Compiz Fuzion Settings Manager broken since yesterday? Mine is.
<Supaplex> I'm a long time user of sid, what's the ubuntu equiv? I need to compare sources and patches to see if I can isolate a few bugs.
<silent> hey guys, long time no join, how's hardy coming along?
<LimCore> ubuntu is so insecure towards usres running a bit with scizors
<LimCore> memtest 10G -> hard freez.   why not set any ulimit by default?
<bazhang> hardy is fast
<silent> what's new in hardy so far?
<LimCore> can we add default ulimis to hardy, please?
<bazhang> not that much new--just faster as far as I can tell--you should join hardy-changes mailing list--lists.ubuntu.com
<Naisenu> If I am running Hardy already and have a problem with a different program on it, this channel or the main Ubuntu one?
<Dr_willis> hardy stuff goes here.
<Naisenu> okay
<Dr_willis> and hardy is very very much a work in progress. :)
<Naisenu> Hi. Trying to play a 3gp file from a friend. I added the mediubuntu gusty repository to SPM and installed ffplay. Also have the w32codecs installed. I get video but no audio. (Same question I asked there though)
<Naisenu> Hardy hasn't given me issues :)
<Naisenu> oh apparently I'm wrong and we've gone back to Gutsy ... husband playing mind games on me ... nm me then
<Naisenu> is there a better channel to ask this question btw?
<Dr_willis> Its possible its using some odd audio codec. try some other players. like vlc, xine, gmplayer,
<Dr_willis> also check what audio codec its using
<Naisenu> how do i do the last bit?
<Dr_willis> right clickon it - and look at properties. :)
<Naisenu> ah AMR audio
<Dr_willis> thats one ive Never heard of befor, :)
<Naisenu> libavcodec1d <- that package says it has support
<Naisenu> doing a search for AMR in SPM
<Naisenu> which package is gmplayer in? not finding it
<Naisenu> Okay update, i have totem, ffplayer, and vlc ... none of them give sound on the 3gp file i'm trying to play
<silent> man I'm really looking forward to getting my new credit card
<cps1966> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rx_> hmm
<rx_> i have problems with fonts since like 2 days
<rx_> in firefox, fonts appear smaller
<rx_> i would say barely readable
<rx_> fontconfig changes?
<rx_> might be firefox btw but i didnt see it being updated
<mendred> hi if i want to add PREFIX=/usr and
<mendred> LIBDIR=/usr/lib64 by default
<mendred> for all configure scripts
<mendred> is there some file i can set it..instead of plonking it for each compile across the system?
<capouais> hello
<capouais> I'm having some serious problems with my sound in hardy (gutsy, too) that I don't have in feisty.  Can anyone help me diagnose it and submit a ticket?
<capouais> o...k...
<silent> ahahahahaa
<mohkohn> Is the lvm dmcrypt still in the alternate installer or is it also in the new installer?
<oxigen> can i use 32bit swap on 64bit build?
<Toma-> ...swap is a filesystem
<Toma-> bit has no effect
<oxigen> ok, thanks
<gary4gar> is pulse audio included in alpha ?
<bardyr> hey
<bardyr> !info linux-image-generic
<ubotu> linux-image-generic: Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.22.14.21 (gutsy), package size 24 kB, installed size 52 kB
<bardyr> !info linux-image-generic hardy
<ubotu> linux-image-generic: Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.22.14.21 (hardy), package size 24 kB, installed size 52 kB
<bardyr> how can i get the latest 2.6.24 kernel?
<gary4gar> bardyr, download from kernel.org & compile yourself :)
<bardyr> gary4gar, i was wondering about downloading the ubuntu kernel git and compiling it but i hoped there was a better way
<Hobbsee> ubuntu kernel is not necessarily the latest kernel
<gary4gar> bardyr, try kernel check
<bardyr> Hobbsee, i know but the the hardy tree should play better with hardy then a vanilla kernel?
<bardyr> gary4gar, kernel check?
<gary4gar> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=618563
<gary4gar> Hobbsee, i upgrade to alpha one last night, i see pulse audio running as one of the process, has pulse audio replaced ALSA?
<Hobbsee> probably, or it's in the process of doing so
<geser> !info linux-image-2.6.24-1-generic hardy
<ubotu> linux-image-2.6.24-1-generic: Linux kernel image for version 2.6.24 on x86/x86_64. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.24-1.1 (hardy), package size 19256 kB, installed size 66156 kB
<geser> bardyr: ^^^ I guess the meta package wasn't updated yet
<bardyr> w00t :D
<bardyr> geser, i was wondering why the kernel libc was .24 but not the kernel :D
<gary4gar> hello anyone there?
<Tuplanolla> yea
<gary4gar> i have a problem with pulseaudio, no sound :(
<stgraber> Hi, Any of you knows how to turn off the ssh agent part of the gnome keyring ? This thing annoys me, I prefer to manage the ssh-agent myself (on Hardy that's)
<jorgp> is there a spec as to what versions are planned for hardy's toolchain?
<crimsun> officially, no.
<jorgp> unofficially?
<crimsun> not documented on the wiki.
<crimsun> your best bet is to ask cjwatson or doko
<jorgp> are they staying with gcc 4.2 or moving to 4.3?
<jorgp> ok
<crimsun> I would think that staying with >= 4.2.2 is the choice
<crimsun> it is, after all, an LTS
<crimsun> we're already running a snap of 4.2.3
<jorgp> makes sense
<jorgp> I guess 4.3 would be hardy +1
<LimCore> vim hanged, should I report it in  https://bugs.launchpad.net/vim/+filebug   or find vim's upsteam bug tracker?
<capouais> hi :)
<cdm10> Are the VirtualBox Guest Additions known to be broken in Hardy?
<bullgard4> What does 'pm-utils' stand for?
<Seveas> bullgard4, wild guess: power management utils
<Seveas> !info pm-utils
<ubotu> pm-utils: utilities and scripts for power management. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.2-1 (gutsy), package size 20 kB, installed size 196 kB
<bullgard4> Seveas: My question proper was why a kernel developer said that pm-utils are for Hardy and acpi-support is for Gutsy.
<Seveas> !config chanenl plugins.encyclopedia.searchorder
<Seveas> !config channel plugins.encyclopedia.searchorder
<Seveas> !config list plugins.encyclopedia
<Seveas> @config list plugins.encyclopedia
<ubotu> #database, #prefixchar, #searchorder, alert, aptdir, datadir, notfoundmsg, packagelookup, public, and relaychannel
<Seveas> @config channel plugins.encyclopedia.searchorder
<ubotu> gutsy
<Seveas> @config channel plugins.encyclopedia.searchorder hardy
<ubotu> OK
<Seveas> @config plugins.encyclopedia.searchorder
<ubotu> gutsy
<Seveas> !pm-utils
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pm-utils - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> !info pm-utils
<ubotu> pm-utils: utilities and scripts for power management. In component main, is optional. Version 0.99.2-3 (hardy), package size 17 kB, installed size 188 kB
<Seveas> !info acpi-support
<ubotu> acpi-support: a collection of useful events for acpi. In component main, is optional. Version 0.104 (hardy), package size 34 kB, installed size 856 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 ia64 lpia)
<Seveas> pm-utils has been promoted to main
<Seveas> Probably it's intended to replace acpi-support for newer kernels
<Seveas> the kernel developer you talked to knows better than I do :)
<bullgard4> Seveas: As you might know, kernel developers are rarely verbose.
<Seveas> that I know :)
<bullgard4> Seveas: So thank you very much for your ample help.
<oliver_g_> hi
<dr_evil> good evening
<oliver_g_> I was wondering how to report bugs for Hardy alpha...
<oliver_g_> For example, displayconfig-gtk thinks that I use the vesa driver when i actually use the intel driver
<oliver_g_> which is probably due to the new Xorg and the now-nonexistent xorg.conf
<oliver_g_> should I open a bug for things like this?
<dr_evil> perhaps somebody else knows, I already reported bugs, too, but nobody really seems to care about them
<oliver_g_> I suppose most maintainers are quite aware of these problems that were introduced with new Xorg (and probably they are working on this also if no bugs are reported :)
<h3sp4wn> oliver_g_ / dr_evil : Could be interesting to find out what laptops some of the developers use (Then its highly likely that they would work properly very quickly)
<h3sp4wn> oliver_g_: Can you not just make an xorg.conf the old way ? (still works if it does exist)
<dr_evil> I meant this in general, not related to x org. however, I'm one of those lost souls that need to kill compiz frequently
<dr_evil> on the other hand, hardy alpha 1 is running much better than gutsy tribe 1
<oliver_g_> h3sp4wn: I'm just running the Hardy LiveCD right now, to test whether some problems I've seen under Gutsy have already been fixed in Hardy :-)
<oliver_g_> h3sp4wn: and so in the usual "playing around" I noticed these things...
<oliver_g_> it's probably too early still for casual bug reports
 * dr_evil exchanged the motherbaord of his hardy installation twice now, once with gigabyte (broken baord, USB controllers dead), and then again with MSI
<dr_evil> compitz Version 1:0.6.99+git20071205-0ubuntu3: readd ati X300, X600, X700 to blacklist
<dr_evil> does anyone know why? my other machine has such a card (X300)
<h3sp4wn> You can just remove them from the blacklist should you wish
<h3sp4wn> edit /usr/bin/compiz
<crdlb> h3sp4wn: please don't recommend that
<crdlb> if you want to bypass the blacklist, then put SKIP_CHECKS=yes in ~/.config/compiz/compiz-manager
<h3sp4wn> crdlb: If it works and you remove the pciid of you card then you can make a diff - why just skip the checks
<dr_evil> ok thank you both, it's not that important right now, as the machine is running fine with edgy, I just was surprised
<crdlb> h3sp4wn: because a compiz update will clobber it
<crdlb> and if you really *do* have problems, it's harder to undo
<h3sp4wn> crdlb: conf-miss && conf-new
<h3sp4wn> and reinstall the package
<crdlb> rm ~/.config/compiz/compiz-manager is easier :)
<h3sp4wn> I guess I still treat compiz as a waste of time that you only play with for 5 mins every so often
<silent> h3sp4wn, I use it off and on
<silent> mostly to show up mac users
<h3sp4wn> silent: Most of the mac users I know wouldn't care about that
<dr_evil> I mostly care about stability and speed
<h3sp4wn> dr_evil: So why use bleeding edge linux then
<silent> if I wanted stability and speed I'd probably run 6.04
<silent> until 8.04,that is
<crdlb> 6.06 :)
<silent> oh no
<cafuego> Except 6.06 isn't particularly useful on current hardware.
<silent> if I wanted stability I wouldnt use current hardware
<cafuego> Last year's hardware then - same diff ;-)
<silent> hehe, yea I'm waiting for 8.04.... probly stop upgrading for a while at that point
<silent> reinstalls are taking their toll on my sanity
 * cafuego runs 6.06 as Xen domUs to make hardware be not a problem.
<h3sp4wn> Is there actually a xen installer for Ubuntu yet
<h3sp4wn> (Solaris Express for me is by far the way forward for running Xen Dom0
<cafuego> h3sp4wn: debootstrap?
<silent> do you think the transformers in the movie were linux-based?
<cafuego> silent: There was no linux in the 80s.
<silent> lies
<h3sp4wn> cafuego: Its not integrated the same way as for example I could install a solaris domU or RHEL or CentOS etc
<silent> they brought it to earth
<cafuego> h3sp4wn: In terms of a GUI for xen-create-image? Prolly not... but oh well .. easily scriptable.
<h3sp4wn> cafuego: No - not bothered for a gui
<dr_evil> h3sp4wn well, i have three machines here. one is running edgy and I use it often, but gutsy wouldn't run very well, so when I build a new machine last week for a RAID system, I decided to give hary a try
<cafuego> h3sp4wn: I set 'em up via xen-create-image, then untar the libpam-ldap and libnss-ldap config into /.
<cafuego> h3sp4wn: Note though that I only run Ubuntu/Debian domUs. Not other distros.
<h3sp4wn> cafuego: Exactly
<dr_evil> h3sp4wn except the compiz problem (which seems to be triggered by xchat, and I'm now connected with VNC to a windows mirc) and some very old still unfixed bugs, hardy seems to workfne
<h3sp4wn> cafuego: I will be running other operating systems (but dealing with backups and such with zfs)
 * cafuego has raid5 with lvm snapshots and rdiff-backup
<cafuego> But for now...
<cafuego> it's back to mythtv
<h3sp4wn> I can sort it out its just harder than it should be (Ubuntu supposed to be easy for all etc)
<poorenglish> sry, whats problem have compiz with xchat?
<poorenglish> has*
<dr_evil> poorenglish compiz seems to freeze (100% CPU) much faster when I'm running XChat-Gnome
<dr_evil> *seems*
<poorenglish> ok
#ubuntu+1 2007-12-09
<infinitycircuit> is anyone else having trouble with the recent slocate upload
<infinitycircuit> it refuses to install because it says there are diversion errors
<h3sp4wn> infinitycircuit: I have never had it working properly with gutsy at all
<h3sp4wn> So I have been using just the normal locate
<infinitycircuit> h3sp4wn, yeah i will probably just put it on hold and forget about it
<h3sp4wn> infinitycircuit: Is it a recent upgrade ?
<infinitycircuit> h3sp4wn, i don't know; it was part of an upgrade from a fresh install of xubuntu off alpha 1
<infinitycircuit> h3sp4wn, i have no problems with it in my desktop which has been running hardy since the repos came out
<infinitycircuit> h3sp4wn, i will try to fix the diversion error by manually renaming the files
<h3sp4wn> infinitycircuit: That is interesting - Its always been broken with my laptop (upgraded maybe 2/3 weeks ago)
<infinitycircuit> h3sp4wn, i ended up fixing it by just manually uninstalling and reinstalling slocate
<infinitycircuit> it took xubuntu-desktop with it but when i reinstalled ubuntu-desktop i pulled in the restricted drivers manager as a bonus
<infinitycircuit> so no real complaints there
<choudesh> anyone around?
<infinitycircuit> to an extent
<infinitycircuit> distracted by fixing problems in hardy
<choudesh> ah
<choudesh> I can't get the icedtea-java7-plugin to work
<choudesh> not sure if it is even worth to report a bug yet or not
<nenolod> "can has ubuntu 8.04 release?" </troll>
<nenolod> out of curiosity, has anyone encountered any problems with pinning packages from hardy yet?
<Hobbsee> ...no?
<nenolod> great. :D
<nenolod> i was going to play with pulseaudio a little, as to see what modifications to the audacious package will be needed to automatically support pulseaudio in the most optimal way
<DarkMageZ> what hardy alpha/beta release are we up 2
<crimsun> the PA interaction remains "to be decided"
<crimsun> [with -desktop as a whole, that is]
<crimsun> there's at least one issue that needs to be resolved with the default config [whether to use hw:X or default]
<nenolod> crimsun, well i don't even know what the state of pulseaudio is in audacious yet.
<nenolod> some people have a goal of having audacious in main instead of universe eventually too, so...
<nenolod> hmm. i'm too lazy to work out what all needs to be pinned. /me runs "sudo do-release-upgrade --devel-release" instead
<nenolod> . o O (after all, my /home directories are on another drive. i can just reinstall if it breaks.)
<choudesh> anyone having issues with java on hardy?
<choudesh> seems the icedtea-java7-plugin isn't working for me
<cafuego> It doesn't work for me on gutsy either.
<choudesh> cafuego: argh
<cafuego> and the hardy source won't build on gutsy
<choudesh> yea - and the gijplugin one is slow
<choudesh> err, gcj
<cdm10> Has anyone here noticed any problems with non-QWERTY keyboard layouts?
<crimsun> dvorak works fine here, cdm10.
<cdm10> crimsun: ughh, strange
<cdm10> crimsun: i'm running it in a vm, which doesn't have anything to do with it, 'cause dvorak works fine in everything else
<cdm10> and by everything else I mean Gutsy in the VM
<cdm10> crimsun: I set Dvorak in the install, but the login screen and desktop uses QWERTY.
<cdm10> And switching to Dvorak only works for a little while, and seems to revert when i reboot
<cdm10> Is anyone here running Hardy in a VirtualBox VM?
<bazhang> running hardy, but not in a vm
<cdm10> ok, well, mine is vm-specific
<bazhang> oops sorry
<nenolod> slocate fails on dist-upgrade. has anyone filed a bug about that yet?
<nenolod> ah. two people :D
<gary4gar> hello, the google search box in firefox has stopped working after i upgraded to hardy from gutsy
<Toma-> ...you mean from gutsy to hardy?
<Toma-> ahh nm
 * Toma- is suffering sunday afternoon stupidity :D
<Toma-> have you mv'ed the .firefox folder?
<gary4gar> Toma-, lol yes from gutsy from hardy
<gary4gar> nopes
<Toma-> give that a bash
<Toma-> only move it. it contains all your bookmarks and such
<gary4gar> should i delete ~.firefox folder ?
<gary4gar> okay
<gary4gar> Toma-, thanks the problem was solved :)
<gary4gar> whats the advantage of pulseaudio over ALSA, i am using it since last two day but i didn't see any difference :|
<Toma-> thats good
<gary4gar> Toma-, whats good. solving my firefox problem or but able to see the difference between pulse & alsa :p
<Toma-> both :)
<Toma-> i dont know the difference, but ive been quite concerned about pulseaudio and how it plays with alot of audio apps
<gary4gar> Toma-, tell me more about your exp about pulse
<Toma-> none
<Toma-> never used it
<Toma-> but i know things like to do deadly battle for use of /dev/dsp and adding more layers can suck
<Tomcat_> gary4gar: pulse is a layer on top of most audio systems, incl. ESD/arts/alsa/oss etc.
<gary4gar> Toma-, so thats the advantage of pulse at a end user & devs ?
<Toma-> no idea to be honest.
<gary4gar> Tomcat_, what your take on this?
<Tomcat_> gary4gar: People should be able to use almost all audio systems at once (no app is able to take 100% control of sound devices), complete & easy-to-use network transparency, per-app volume control, compiz-like effects for audio (background apps having lower volume than foreground apps), etc. Haven't tried it, but the promises are great.
<gary4gar> hmmm.....
<Toma-> that would be infuriating for a media player that you hit play and dont ever think of :|
<gary4gar> interesting thing compiz-like effects
<BaD-Laptop> yeah, i was reading somewhere that it was possible to have a program that would load balance or something between alsa, oss, arts, pulse, etc. i'll see if i can find it again. it sounded interesting.
<Tomcat_> BaD-Laptop: That *should* be pulse.
<Tomcat_> See these slides... it says everything (even the bloody details): http://0pointer.de/public/pulseaudio-presentation-lca2007.pdf
<gary4gar> Tomcat_, is pulse available on alpha 1 by default?
<BaD-Laptop> i just remember reading about it on somebody's blog. i just don't remember which of my 9 computers i bookmarked it on.
<Tomcat_> gary4gar: It's planned to be in hardy by default (it is in current FC), no idea on current version...
<gary4gar> BaD-Laptop, lol 9 pc haha
<Tomcat_> BaD-Laptop: Centralized bookmarks with WebDAV or something? ;D
<BaD-Laptop> that's just boxes. i have 4 laptops with 2 more on the way from work. :) i love my job.
<BaD-Laptop> i'm just going to write a php/sqlite script that will interface with firefox's sidebar. all will be good after that.
<BaD-Laptop> i just need motivation to do it though.
<gary4gar> Tomcat_, i am running alpha 1 and i see pulse there by default, but strangely i didn't see any difference, do i need to do some more config stuff?
<gary4gar> i wanted to see this thing you talked about "(background apps having lower volume than foreground apps"
<gary4gar> sound interested to me :)
<Tomcat_> gary4gar: Well, there shouldn't be much difference... at one point, the volume mixer will be a different app, but pulse integrates quite nicely.
<Tomcat_> gary4gar: Unfortunately, that's not even mentioned in the slides, and it's not available in the current versions... it's future work ("compiz for audio")
<gary4gar> oh i see
<Tomcat_> gary4gar: Also stuff like "windows on the left side of the screen are on the left speakers" etc. ;) (which might be nice but annoying)
<Tomcat_> gary4gar: http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Interviews/LennartPoettering
<Tomcat_> "Spatial event sounds: click on a button on the left side of your screen, and the event sound comes out of your left speaker. Click on one on the right side of your screen, and the event sound comes of of the right speaker. It's earcandy, but I think this could actually be quite useful, but only if we get better quality event sounds, than we have right now."
<Tomcat_> "If you run two Totems side-by-side, the one that is active should have 100% volume, the other one 20%. And if you change focus with your window manager, the two volumes should slide to the inverse. I think this would be very, very useful. Especially for things like Flash: if a flash video is running in your web browser, the system should automatically slide down the volume of everything else and slide it up again when the Flash clip finish
<Tomcat_> ed to play."
<Tomcat_> "For playback streams where we know the average volume a priori (e.g. event sounds) it might make sense to scale the volume in relation to the average volume of what else is being played. The idea is that right now it is sometimes very annoying if an event sound like "You got an IM" interrupts your move playback with a volume that is a lot louder than the audio track of the movie."
<Tomcat_> That's about it.
 * Tomcat_ stops spamming
<gary4gar> Tomcat_, thanks a ton :D
<gary4gar> really it was helpfull
<Tomcat_> I really doubt this will be in 8.04. Maybe 8.10 :)
<gary4gar> though i have lot of questions to ask but first i will read some more info on it and specially the link given by you :)
<Tomcat_> Well I don't know much more than the slides and the interview.
<Tomcat_> Haven't even tried it. ;)
<Tomcat_> But I'll pop in alpha 1 and see if it's working...
<gary4gar> so when compiz-audio comming,
<gary4gar> it is in CVS now?
<Hobbsee> "when it's done"
<gary4gar> Hobbsee, hello, smart reply as always :p
<Hobbsee> :P
<gary4gar> Hobbsee, still thats the time interval, 1 day 1 week,1 month, 1 year, 1 decade,1 lifetime or 1 century :D
<Tomcat_> gary4gar: I'd say 1 year, just from experience with beryl/compiz.
<Hobbsee> Tomcat_: how do you get that?
<Tomcat_> Hobbsee: Just a wild guess. :-)
<dr_evil> A click noise sound everytime I click? You must be insane
<Tomcat_> dr_evil: It's an example, no suggestion of what distributions should do. :o
<cs02rm0> what's the tidiest way of installing the hardy kernel on a gutsy install?
<Tomcat_> cs02rm0: I'd guess change the repo, install the kernel package + deps, change the repo.
<Tomcat_> cs02rm0: Then, of course, pray that it works. ;)
<cs02rm0> Tomcat_: ok, thanks. do you know offhand which repo it's in? main/multiverse/etc
<cs02rm0> heh. no disaster if it doesn't.
<Tomcat_> cs02rm0: lol... you'd kinda expect a kernel to be important enough to be in main, right? ;P
<cs02rm0> hopefully
<cs02rm0> i'll give that a go, cheers.
<h3sp4wn> as flight is to drake - what is to heron ?
<Hobbsee> an alpha.
* Hobbsee changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1 "Home of the Hardy Heron" and various breakage | This channel is for Hardy discussion only | If you need help with dapper/edgy/feisty/gutsy join #ubuntu  | Release schedule not final yet | If you are here to ask questions such as "what repositories do i use?", "is hardy going to break for me?", or update without checking what is to be updated, DO NOT RUN HARDY
<h3sp4wn> It should be a siege i.e siege 1
<hit> hi, can anyone tell me how to change input language in terminal or smth? i can't login to ubuntu because i'm getting strange characters in login box while typing
<hit> everything's fine in terminal
<hit> tryed dpkg reconf and everything but nothing
<crimsun> `sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales`?
<hit> nothing
<hit> everything else's just fine
<hit> text in login screen etc
<hit> can't even google for it
<hit> don't know what to search
<DanaG> Oh, it may be a keyboard layout issue.
<DanaG> there's console-setup for console.
<hit> haven't tryed this
<hit> should i?
<hit> anytihng else i could try if this isn't working?
<hit> anyway i'll give a try..
<hit> setupcon didn't help
<DanaG> dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<DanaG> but it may be an xorg issue, instead.
<DanaG> Go to a console, login as yourself, and then xinit.  Then in the console that opens, start xev.
<hit> and what supposed this to do?
<hit> nvm, i'll see.. :p
<IdleOne> !info easycrypt
<ubotu> easycrypt: simple GUI for managing TrueCrypt crypts. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1.16-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 322 kB, installed size 560 kB
<hit> nothing...
<WorkingOnWise> I adjusted my pwr management settings to susspend after 20 minutes of inactivity. I started an install of some tings with Synaptics Package Manager and then  left for 40 minutes. The update should take about 30 minutes or so, including dl time. I came back and my computer has suspended. I resumed it and it was finishing the install I had started. It was clearly not idle, but yet it still suspended. Why?
<cafuego> Did it suspend or did the display just go to sleep?
<cafuego> or did the upgrade take 20 minutes and not 30.
<WorkingOnWise> It suspended. I had to hit the power button to wake it up. The touchpad wouldnt wake it.
<cafuego> it probably finished before you estimated it would then.
<hit> DanaG, any more ideas?
<cafuego> WorkingOnWise: Oh I see, idle is not "not working" but idle means "no user input"/
<DanaG> Hmm, perhaps your keyboard is using the wrong layout.
<hit> but it is brilliant in console..
<Jordan_U> Is it fairly certain that Hardy will use Pulseaudio by default?
<cafuego> WorkingOnWise: Linux is *always* doing stuff in the background, so you can't define idle as "not doing anything".
<hit> all those special letters in estonian etc
<hit> üõöä
<h3sp4wn> cafuego: That trackerd thing could be considered not desirable
<cafuego> h3sp4wn: trackerd is shit. yes, get rid of it.
<WorkingOnWise> When I came in, the pwr leds were blinking as they should in a suspended mode, and no hdd activity lights. It was clearly suspended. As soon as I hit the pwr button, the display blinked, the fan started, and the hdd activity lights were going, as was the install log from the update that was going. It is now finished, 10 mins after I woke it up
<Hydrogen> pretty much all indexing services are horrible
<cafuego> At least beagle can *find* stuff it indexes :-)
<cafuego> WorkingOnWise: Oh I see, idle is not "not working" but idle means "no user input".
<cafuego> WorkingOnWise: So after 20 minutes of no user input, the system suspended (even though it was running applications at the time).
<Jordan_U> cafuego, What do you mean? Does tracker not support full regex or does it just sometimes not work?
<WorkingOnWise> if linux is always doing things in the background, how do we define idle for the purposes of power management?
<WorkingOnWise> cafuego: yes
<cafuego> Jordan_U: The last few times I tried it (on Gutsy) it spent a lot of time indexing files, but was never able to return *any* search results.
<WorkingOnWise> exactly
<cafuego> WorkingOnWise: idle == no user interaction. That's how it is on all OSes.
<WorkingOnWise> is No user input the true definition if idle in Linux?
<WorkingOnWise> lol
<h3sp4wn> You could be doing anything though
<h3sp4wn> Only time it makes sense is if its running on batteries
<WorkingOnWise> I remember Win2000 not ever suspending if any apps were open....but I guess I assumed there was a "smart monitor" of sorts to tell when a job was running...and wait for it to finish. Guess it makes sense the way things are done, just not what I expected. I imagined a situation like u find with an poen file in OO...the OS tries to end the app, the app stops it and asks for user input about saving the file, and the OS grace
<cafuego> Suspend just preserves the box as-is... the whole point is that open apps stay open :-)
<h3sp4wn> There is quite a few things that don't like massive changes in time
<h3sp4wn> > 1hr ntp stops being happy
<WorkingOnWise> so even on batteries, if I intend on burning a dvd and walking away, I need to have it set for more idle time than the burn will need because it will suspend during a burn otherwise and coaster the dvd, right?
<WorkingOnWise> h3sp4wn: that is also true...didnt consider that
<h3sp4wn> Suspend to ram if it was implemented really well could be good - but suspend to disk is a waste of time
<h3sp4wn> but every app would have to be fixed before I would use it
<WorkingOnWise> h3sp4wn: I was so giddy when win2k has ssd working...
<WorkingOnWise> till i used it
<WorkingOnWise> it shaved 10 seconds off boot
<WorkingOnWise> i dont like ssd either. but ssr would be nice....
<h3sp4wn> Just turn the screen off and park the disk heads would be good enough for me (enough for me to have more than enough battery power anyway)
#ubuntu+1 2008-12-07
<X1karr0usX> pretty quiet eh?
<nhandler> It usually is X1karr0usX
<calc> no one is crazy enough to run jaunty yet ;-)
<calc> actually jaunty should stay fairly stable because the main focus is on bug fixing this cycle
 * nhandler is crazy ;)
<milos_> i find jaunty very stable
<X1karr0usX> yeah, because nothings been changed yet
<X1karr0usX> im chillin in the airport and decided to take advantage of the 500 mb/s wifi... downloaded the iso to help with dev
<X1karr0usX> i think discussions start tomorrow about whats going to be added/removed/changed
<nhandler> That is correct X1karr0usX. UDS begins tomorrow
<X1karr0usX> sweeeeet
<X1karr0usX> is that in here?
<X1karr0usX> wild guess lol
<nhandler> In Mountainville CA (Google)
<X1karr0usX> lol oh
<X1karr0usX> you have to be present or is it telecom?
<calc> not sure
<X1karr0usX> hmm
<nhandler> I think they usually have a way to listen in over the internet, but I am not sure
<calc> i've been here since thu
<calc> for FOSSCamp there wasn't broadcast but not sure about UDS
<X1karr0usX> cool man... the more the better!
<X1karr0usX> im really excited about jaunty (aside from the worst name in ubuntu history)
<calc> I uploaded OOo 3.0 on Sat but its still waiting on packages to be moved from universe into main to build
<X1karr0usX> nice
<calc> i think the next should be Krazy Kangaroo ;-)
<X1karr0usX> hahaha
<X1karr0usX> it probably will be
<calc> or Klepto Koala, hehe
<X1karr0usX> lol
<X1karr0usX> ive been playing with python scripts... imagine the look on my face, sitting in an airport, when i finally made a terminal Twitter app
<X1karr0usX> i was freakin stoked!
<BUGabundo> [OT] anyone here uses OOo?
<X1karr0usX> yeah
<calc> BUGabundo: i do to test bugs ;-)
<nhandler> BUGabundo: I use it occasionally
<BUGabundo> LOL
<calc> seeing as how i maintain it :)
<BUGabundo> I mean USE it..
<BUGabundo> #OOo is sleeping
<calc> i don't write anything so i don't use it that much
<calc> BUGabundo: got a question about it?
<BUGabundo> I have a csv on calc, and I'm trying to use the address list on writer
<BUGabundo> already inserted the fields
<BUGabundo> but can't move around each entry
<BUGabundo> or at least don't know how
<calc> ah i think i know what you need to do
<calc> let me find the menu entry
<X1karr0usX> woah... beyond my use of open office lol
<calc> file->templates->address book source
<calc> i think that will get you want you want
<BUGabundo> HUMM
<calc> er what you want
<BUGabundo> already have then there
<calc> i don't know why it is hidden over there
<BUGabundo> but I can only see how to generate all the NEW files with the CSV... not pre-view the list in its place
<calc> if you bring it in through there it usually works at least
<BUGabundo> let me see what that does
<calc> oh after you get it set up in there you have to go to the regular location
<calc> Tools->Mail Merge
<calc> which is why i think it is crap :-\
<calc> it should be all in the same place to make it more obvious what you are doing
<BUGabundo> I know Mail Merge
<BUGabundo> that what Im using
<BUGabundo> its a real piece of crap
<BUGabundo> MSFT Office 200x is much better
<calc> i think i must not understand what the problem is, other than yes it is crap
<BUGabundo> I had to use Insert-Field-Other
<calc> when you mail merge there is a way to see who is in the list though and selectively enable who you want to send to
<BUGabundo> just to place the fiedls I need
<calc> oh i think i see what you mean
<BUGabundo> well let me try to explain better
<BUGabundo> enable the Toolbar Navegation on Formularies
<BUGabundo> I would like to use that to scroll between the address list
<calc> under insert->fields->other->database->mail merge fields ?
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> that's what I used
<calc> ok
<calc> i've seen a way to navigate the list before but i don't remember if it happens automatically or not
<calc> i don't ever use it myself other than to check up on bugs
<BUGabundo> I guess I'll have to print to new files and see if everything is fine
<BUGabundo> other question: how to use smart fields?
<BUGabundo> I need to hide A/C when the field is empty
<calc> sorry i have no idea
<calc> i'm pretty sure the fields are normally not printed, i you get a grey box (field) with a description in it that is generally just to let you know what i tis
<calc> if you turn off View->Field Names it will probably go away depending on what you are asking exactly
<BUGabundo> see you tomorrorw
<Volkodav> will they add barry in Jaunty ?
<X1karr0usX> idk
<X1karr0usX> wtf is barry?
<X1karr0usX> lol
<Volkodav> it is for blackberries
<tretle> http://img95.imageshack.us/img95/5839/screenshot1bk5.png
<tretle> Will be aligned soon
<sudvabalis> help me surprise my girlfreind, watch this video on youtube, thanx! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHsitCVMbgE
<milos_> what package I need to install to be able to turn email notification LED on my asus laptop?
<milos_> acpi-support is installed
<milos_> ok, I found it out
#ubuntu+1 2010-12-06
<BUGabundo> nite
<dooglus> what's the package to install to get a 'regular' (ubuntu 10.10 default) GNOME shell?
<dooglus> is it even possible in the current 11.04 alpha?
<charlie-tca> It is already installed. Just choose "Classic Desktop" in session when logging in
<dooglus> thanks
<dooglus> I tried booting the live ISO, but it doesn't work well - the persistance file isn't used, I can't install the bcmwl wireless driver I need, etc.
<dooglus> so to test it, it seems I'm going to have to install
<dooglus> but don't think I'm going to want to use Unity as is currently stands
<F3RR1S> after searching google for the location of xorg.conf I thought maybe someone here might know where it is located... I need to add refresh rate
<F3RR1S> I thought that it would be located in the /etc/X11 but it is not there
<Volkodav> then create one
<Volkodav> old linux rule - if it does not exist - crete it
<Volkodav> create*
<F3RR1S> yeah... alright. Will do.
<F3RR1S> does ubuntu 11.04 use a something other than xorg.conf?
<yofel> X uses auto configuration since a while ago and doesn't need an xorg.conf anymore. The xorg.conf file can be used to override the auto-configuration though
<F3RR1S> yofel_, how can I reconfigure the auto-configuration?
<F3RR1S> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg did nothing (or was silent)
<tux414> Hey ALL
<tux414> If anyone could help me with this issue please let me know. I have a gateway NV79 with Intel core i3 processor and intel HD Graphics card. I am having trouble viewing the screen when I upgrade to 10.10. (The screen is completely dark until I do the system testing.) I can only view things on the laptop when i complete the system check.
<virtuald> f3rr1s: just remove xorg.conf and restart x
<virtuald> f3rr1s: or maybe X -configure still does something
<Volkodav> tux414: read the topic please
<F3RR1S> virtuald, i doubt that removing xorg.conf is going to do something since i did no have one.... but i did create one  and then removed it because i really did not want to screw something up... but i will try the x-configure.... and see
<F3RR1S> sudo X-configure does nothing
<F3RR1S> Xorg-configure & X-configure = command not found
<F3RR1S> ran as root
<F3RR1S> however I am looking on the X.org page
<F3RR1S> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is silent, returns no info, and no configuration comes up
<virtuald> -configure is listed in xorg's man page, you probably have to run it in the console
<F3RR1S> I did and am logged in as root
<F3RR1S> through the console
<F3RR1S> no man pages for xorg
<F3RR1S> nv
<F3RR1S> i mis-typed that
<virtuald> if x is already running it will fail
<F3RR1S> yeah it failed
<F3RR1S> I am looking for a way to stop x so that i can configure it
<virtuald> hmm
<virtuald> sudo X -configure :1
<virtuald> try that
<virtuald> or sudo service gdm stop
<coz_> good day all
<coz_> hey guys...when trying to install kubuntu desktop full  I get    Depends: language-pack-kde-kl-base but it is not going to be installed
<coz_> rather  kubuntu-full
<F3RR1S> if anyone has an "i945" graphics card and you have created an xorg.conf... I would really appreciate a pastebin
<coz_> hey guys...just noticed  this when trying to open software-center   http://paste.ubuntu.com/540188/
<zniavre_> good morning
<zniavre_> hello coz
<zniavre_> right clic on notification-aera gives a bug with menu, did you experienced this too ?
<coz_> hey guys....is there ,yet. a way to theme the upper panel in natty?
<nperry> morning o/
<nperry> coz_: There is but you have to recompile unity to do it
<coz_> nperry,  ok  ..is there anything planned for this befor release?
<coz_> before
<nperry> Not to sure
<nperry> Think the last thing on there mind is themeing at the moment.
<nperry> Want to make it stable and fully usable
<coz_> nperry,  your're probably right
<nperry> As unity places needs to be done
<nperry> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/dx-n-unity-panel
<nperry> Its in the blueprint :)
<nperry> For alpha 2
<nperry> So expect it by feb :)
<coz_> sounds good
<nperry> I'm just getting sick of all the black, I'm a light theme person myself
<coz_> nperry,  I used to be a black theme guy but since radiance I prefer that one
<nperry> My feelings exactly :)
<nperry> I can cope with Radiance + black unity for time being
<coz_> ")
<coz_> nperry,  you can always switch to classic gnome desktop :)
<nperry> But I like unity! I've got use to it
<nperry> Not a fan of gnome-shell either.
<coz_> nperry,   understood :)   I am starting to get warmed up to it .."slowly"
<nperry> I just wish that the sidebar was transparent to the background
<nperry> Only thing that lets it down imo
<nperry> But pretty sure it will be by release :)
<coz_> nperry,  it actually is semi transparent at least here it is but i set that to autohide
<nperry> autohide? How?
<coz_> nperry,  in ccsm   compiz unity plugin at the botttom
<nperry> How do you get the side panel back?
<coz_> nperry,  put mouse cursor up to the little ubuntu logo at the top
<nperry> Oh I see hover over the ubuntu logo :)
<nperry> Damm, quicker typing
<coz_> :)
<nperry> I blame the cat that wont get off my desk!
<nperry> That looks a lot better :)
<coz_> nperry,  that I truly understand but my cat is more interested in lieing in front of the radial heater
<nperry> Ah the log fire is to hot for him..
<nperry> He sits in front of it for 2mins then he starts to burn
<coz_> nperry,  :)
<nperry> Right time for a nice fry up, see you!
<zniavre_> there is a way to het unity working inside a virtualbox ?
<nperry>  zniavre_ No, don't think there ever will be
<nperry> Virtualbox isn't man enough to display it
<zniavre_>  nperry  ok since compiz was working with vbox i tought unity was possible too
<nperry> zniavre_: It works, but opengl doesn't :)
<zniavre_> nperry,  im not sure to understand
<nperry> compiz has an opengl plugin, which unity requires. opengl is high-end that creates 2d and 3d applications
<nperry> Thats why virtualbox doesn't like unity, as I can't really drive opengl
<zniavre_> ok for compiz plugin
<reventon_> has anybody been able to get unity working in virtual box on 11.04 alpha 1? i have 3d acceleration enabled, but when i try the normal desktop option at login it throws an error saying i don't have 3d support and just loads the normal desktop
<zniavre_> :o)
<zniavre_> i was asking the same question
<reventon_> any luck?
<reventon_> i'm trying to figure out if its a vitualbox additions issue or ubuntu
<zniavre_> copy/paste the answer >  It works, but opengl doesn't
<reventon_> "it" being unity?
<zniavre_> i guess yes
<reventon_> well have you been able to get it working?
<nperry> Not really reventon_
<zniavre_> no
<reventon_> hm have you tried hosts? like vmware or parallels?
<reventon_> tried different hosts*
<zniavre_> no
<patdk-wk> what video card do you have?
<reventon_> geforce 8600m
<reventon_> they're saying in the bugs chan that it won't work in virtualbox
<patdk-wk> damn, 600 packages to update on my natty :(
<charlie-tca> patdk-wk, didn't they tell you run those daily ?
<charlie-tca> ;-)
<patdk-wk> I haven't had it turned on for like two weeks
<patdk-wk> been too busy
<charlie-tca> hm, I think there were like 400 one day last week
<reventon_> 146 updates for me and i installed it about 2 hours ago
<patdk-wk> heh
<reventon_> and it updating during the install
<reventon_> *updated
<reventon_> sometimes (seemingly random) after i log in, only the three menus on the top left appear, everything else (the clock, the desktop previewer on the bottom right, etc.) is blank
<reventon_> is there a log that covers that?
<charlie-tca> reventon_: check the ~/.xsession-errors  and   /var/log/dmesg   maybe
<reventon_> dmesg is normal
<reventon_> but .xsession-errors is full of goodies
<reventon_> thanks for that
<reventon_> all the errors relate to "Unable to locate theme engine..."
<charlie-tca> usually there is something on the left like [murrine]  or  [ nm-applet]
<charlie-tca> that tells what the package is causing the errors
<reventon_> the first series of errors relate to canberra-gtk-play (the theme issue i mentioned), then nm-applet (null pointer errors) and gnome-settings-daemon that seems to be reacting to the other errors
<reventon_> there's a couple nautilus errors as well, but nautilus doens't seem to be affected
<charlie-tca> Not sure, but I think canberra-gtk is compiz causing it
<reventon_> i'm running in vbox and loaded the classic desktop at login
<reventon_> is compiz the default compositor in 11.04?
<charlie-tca> yes
<reventon_> do you think compiz is failing because of my lack of 3d support?
<charlie-tca> good possibility
<reventon_> i think i'll file a bug report on this one
<charlie-tca> Make sure you include that you are using VBox
<reventon_> yes definitely
<om26er> compiz in vbox bug?
<reventon_> om26er: well known
<reventon_> ?
<om26er> yes i think
<om26er> let me find the bug
<reventon_> ah
<reventon_> nm
<reventon_> found it
<reventon_> "The gnome-panel run from the Ubuntu classic session can have applets crashing at start with compiz enabled. One solution is to use metacity in the meantime. "
<reventon_> where can i change compositors, can't seem to find it in the menus
<Richie> reventon_: metacity --replace
<reventon_> will that apply after reboot?
<Richie> reventon_: No. You can try right clicking desktop > Change desktop background > Erm.. tab on the far right at the top > Click Normal > Click it back to none. That should save it as metacity.
<reventon_> hm ok. it was none to begin with however
<patdk-wk> strange, done updating
<patdk-wk> and now gnome menubar doesn't start
<patdk-wk> if I'm using gnome, not even sure :)
<Richie> reventon_: I know. I'm not sure how/why it ends up saving it as metacity that way. I just know that from experience. (Running natty in vbox aswell)
<charlie-tca> Can't you just switch using "classic desktop" session at login?
<patdk-wk> autologin
<patdk-wk> looking for a keycombo for logout
<patdk-wk> strange, the logout keyboard shortcut doesn't give any logout options, only shtudown, reboot, suspend
<patdk-wk> using gnome
<patdk-wk> if I run gnome-panel from a terminal, it works just fine :)
<patdk-wk> heh, new updates already :)
<patdk-wk> strange the login menu changed :(
<patdk-wk> Ubuntu classic desktop
<patdk-wk> ubuntu desktop edition
<patdk-wk> user defined session
<patdk-wk> so classic works, normal doesn't
<patdk-wk> so I'm hit by that known issue with unity :(
<reventon_> charlie-tca: i was selecting classic desktop, but compiz was being enabled regardless
<charlie-tca> O.o
<reventon_> yeah exactly
<reventon_> how can i check which compositor is running?
<charlie-tca> I don't know
<CardinalFang> Hi.  I would like a confirmation of a bug before I do anything about it.  Got Gnome?  Got a scroll wheel on your mouse?
<CardinalFang> Go to sound preferences.  Find a volume slider.  Scroll down and up.  What happens?  If you can scroll left and right, what happens?
<reventon_> CardinalFang: interesting
<reventon_> scrolling up and down only moves it down, is that what you're getting at?
<CardinalFang> reventon_, Yes.  Thank you!
 * CardinalFang gets source code.
<reventon_> are you on a macbook?
<CardinalFang> No.
<reventon_> k i am
<CardinalFang> Thanks.
<reventon_> apparently software-centre-agent.db doesn't exist in my home folder
<reventon_> however software-center-agent.db.tmp does
<reventon_> but the script doesn't recognize that as a valid dv
<reventon_> *db
<reventon_> if i make .db.tmp -> .db it still fails
<rork> I downloaded natty-alternate-amd64 over bittorrent and I got the following MD5Sum: ddba67ef993ed334b11a856877fa2a3a this is incorrect according to the list met md5sums (should be 8133827598492e2724a4fbe8cad5b804)
<reventon_> and its finished downloading?
<rork> yes
<reventon_> give me 4 mins, i'm downloading it and i'll check for you
<rork> ok
<rork> hm, I checked the data in ktorrent and it said 90 failed, it's back to 93%
<reventon_> that's what i was about to ask you
<rork> :) I never knew that was needed, I expected ktorrent to do that automatically during/after downloading
<reventon_> you mean it didn't automatically fetch the corruption segments?
<reventon_> probably an obscure option in the preferences
<reventon_> also
<reventon_> from MD5SUMS: 44f3459f1d6d95091d220eb9d1eb59bc *natty-alternate-amd64.iso
<reventon_> double check where you're getting that md5sum from
<reventon_> because i just downloaded the iso and got 44f...
<rork> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/natty/alpha-1/MD5SUMS
<reventon_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/natty/alpha-1/MD5SUMS
<reventon_> aah
<reventon_> kubuntu
<reventon_> thats the difference
<reventon_> i downloaded vanilla ubuntu
<rork> hm, yes the naming could be confusing I guess...
<rork> I'll try again when the download finishes, and check my settings also. Thanks
<reventon_> np
<rork> hm, it appears that "Check data when download finishes" was deselected indeed :S
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> guys whats the proper channel for filesystem bugs in ubuntu?
<patdk-wk> that depends
<patdk-wk> what version of ubuntu?
<_Groo_> patdk-wk: i believe all of them... its a bizarre case of reiserfs + ecryptfs
<_Groo_> patdk-wk: if my machine has a hard crash (those really ugly ones which can cause data loss (hardware freezes)
<_Groo_> patdk-wk: reiserfs runs its log, so far so good
<_Groo_> patdk-wk: the problem is that ecryptfs is not yet mounted (enabled?) on top of reiserfs
<patdk-wk> all of them?
<patdk-wk> then your in the wrong channel, this if for natty only
<_Groo_> patdk-wk: so reiser is sending raw data to the inodes, but when ecryptfs gets mounted, the data is all borked
<_Groo_> patdk-wk: it has same behaviour with natty
<patdk-wk> note topic
<_Groo_> patdk-wk: ok natty is affected too
<patdk-wk> still feels wrong to me, to get help here, if other versions where not affected, but natty is
<_Groo_> patdk-wk: natty and maverick AT LEAST are affected by this
<_Groo_> patdk-wk: natty + maverick that i could test
<patdk-wk> ya, I gave up on reiserfs long ago
<patdk-wk> too much lost data
<patdk-wk> haven't had that issue with ext
<charlie-tca> _Groo_: if it affects security, it might be better in #ubuntu-hardened
<charlie-tca> But I am guessing
<zanus> Is there a way to set/change/increase the audio latency on a virtual machine... particularly vmware player.  Actually, I'm not sure whether to change it on the VM or the host.
<_Groo_> zanus: vmware uses alsa now, so maybe the host?
<_Groo_> charlie-tca: is data loss a security problem? :D
<_Groo_> patdk-wk: reiserfs doesnt lose data, its ecryptfs layer thats the problem
<charlie-tca> with ecryptfs, it should be
<_Groo_> patdk-wk: without ecrypt i have zero data loss
<zanus> thanks _Groo_  , where would I need to start to figure that out?
<_Groo_> zanus: alsa wiki? you need to costumize your user settings via .alsaconf i guess
<patdk-wk> I have never used encryptfs
<_Groo_> patdk-wk: its the default (to encrypt your home), since 2 versions ago
<patdk-wk> it's not the default
<_Groo_> patdk-wk: thing is, i never had problems with ecryptfs + reiser prior maverick
<patdk-wk> it asks you, encrypt yes or no, I always pick no
<patdk-wk> :)
<_Groo_> patdk-wk: ok its 50% default
<patdk-wk> I do encrypt my whole disk though
<_Groo_> patdk-wk: and it used to work just fine
<_Groo_> what channel for kernel bugs?
<_Groo_> or filesystems bugs?
<patdk-wk> isn't there a #ubuntu-kernel?
<_Groo_> nope
<IdleOne> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<zanus> _Groo_,  I have no .alsaconfig
<_Groo_> zanus: exactly you need to create one :)
<zanus> oh boy
<yofel> _Groo_: there *is* #ubuntu-kernel, but for bugs in general you would ask the bugsquad in #ubuntu-bugs, filesystem bugs are kernel bugs, so use 'ubuntu-bug linux' to report them
<dooglus> when I open a URL in pidgin or gnome-terminal, it's opening in firefox, even though it's configured to use chrome.  any idea how to fix this?
<nperry> Urrrrm
<nperry> I swear I seen that new kernel was uploaded
<nperry> But not showing for upgrade
<Pici> Did it ftbfs?
<nperry> ftbfs?
<Pici> Failed to build from source
<nperry> Sorry wasn't sure :)
<nperry> Pici: marked as published on lp publish history
<nperry> neil@netbook:~$ sudo aptitude show linux-image-generic
<nperry> Package: linux-image-generic
<nperry> State: installed
<nperry> Automatically installed: no
<nperry> Why is it set to 'no'
<IdleOne> nperry: mine says the same
<IdleOne> also you don't need to use sudo with aptitude show :)
<nperry> Meh, force of habbait
<nperry> But mine is showing Version: 2.6.37.7.9
<IdleOne> yup
<IdleOne> same here
<IdleOne> Generic Linux kernel image
<IdleOne>  This package will always depend on the latest generic kernel image available.
<IdleOne> uname -a should show you 2.6.37-7-generic
<nperry> Butt there is https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/linux/2.6.37-8.21
<IdleOne> maybe hasn't been pushed to all the mirrors yet?
<IdleOne> I have no idea to be honest
<nperry> Hmm nor do I...
<IdleOne> when it is time to be installed it will be installed.
<nperry> Indeed
<Slasher`> anyone know how to disable usb 2.0 in ubuntu and have it force use usb 1.1 please?
<Slasher`> ooh wrong channel, sorry
<yaaar> so i've read some conflicting reports on the whole unity/wayland thing: some folks have been playing it like it'll pretty much be the same UI as the current netbook edition, while others have acted like it's going to be more gnome shell-ish (or more traditional-desktopish perhaps is a better way to put it). anybody want to set me straight on that? and are there any mockups or design docs...
<yaaar> ...floating around i could look over?
<yaaar> btw i'm totally stoked about wayland
<yaaar> been screwing around with X since the '90s, and sure i eventually got to where i could pretty much make it do what i want....but certainly wasn't ever thrilled with it
<nperry> new kernel hit the repo
<reventon_> just now?
<nperry> reventon_: yes
<IdleOne> nperry: All things in time :)
<CarlFK> http://dpaste.de/Kxxr/   sudo apt-get install atftp ... Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty/universe atftp i386 0.7.dfsg-9.2
<CarlFK> ... "Something wicked happened resolving 'fe80::208:2ff:fea0:abcf:8000' (-9 - Address family for hostname not supported)"
<CarlFK> it is a mostly vanilla natty install with squid-deb-proxy-client.  I did nothing relating to ipv6.  trying to figure out what to log a bug against.
<jpds> CarlFK: That's just weird.
<CarlFK> jpds: it happens every so often.  till now I haven't put any effort into tracking it down
<jpds> CarlFK: fe80:: addresses are link-local addresses, so it will belong to something on your LAN.
<CarlFK> on the squid server box:           inet6 addr: fe80::208:2ff:fea0:abcf/64 Scope:Link
#ubuntu+1 2010-12-07
<jpds> That's probably it.
<jpds> I'd file a bug against squid-deb-proxy.
<CarlFK> k - thanks.
<CarlFK> jpds: squid-deb-proxy or squid-deb-proxy-client?  (I get the error on the client side)
<CarlFK> maybe it doesn't matter.  I was going to use apport-cli, but I guess it want's stack dump files
<CarlFK> jpds: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/squid-deb-proxy/+bug/686265  anything I should add before I re-image the box?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 686265 in squid-deb-proxy (Ubuntu) "client doing wicked ipv6 stuff and failing" [Undecided,New]
<dooglus> whether I pick 'classic' or 'desktop', I still get the classic gnome-panel type interface
<dooglus> any idea what the problem is there?  other users on the same computer can run Unity, but not mine
<charlie-tca> dooglus: remove any old .compiz entries and restart
<charlie-tca> in your /home/USER
<Roey> hi
<Roey> I have Capslock mapped to an additional control, keyboard layout switcher mapped to two shift keys pressed together, and repeat delay to 200ms.  I upgraded to the latest PPAs and now these settings no longer seem to be respected, even though they show up as I configured them in System Setting
<Roey> PPAs of KDE btw.
<dooglus> how can I change the default web browser to be chrome instead of Fx?
<dooglus> I've tried, but the dialog seems to be ignored
<IdleOne> dooglus: known bug
<IdleOne> I don't know the bug number off hand
<dooglus> IdleOne: I 'fixed' it by making a script in ~/Bin/firefox which runs chrome...
<CarlFK> lol
<dooglus> charlie-tca: thanks
<dooglus> charlie-tca: I have ~/.compiz/session/ with a pair of files in it - that's all
<dooglus> charlie-tca: it made no different.  I don't think compiz is being run at all
<dooglus> I removed ~/.compiz completely, but it still runs a regular gnome-session
<nperry> morning all o/
<reventon_> so do you guys do anything to hunt for bugs? on these new releases?
<rork> This is my first time I use an alpha, I intend to just use it a bit, configure it and see what happens/crashes. I succesfully reproduced a bug that also existed in older versions.
<Jordan_U> reventon_: There is always System > Administration > System Testing.
<CarlFK> I install to a 2nd box, install apps I use and see if they do what I expect
<CarlFK> it helps to automate the install
<reventon_> Jordan_U: thanks
<Jordan_U> reventon_: You're welcome.
<reventon_> yeah i've just been using it like a normal machine, but i haven't really noticed anything out of the ordinary
<reventon_> at least things that hadn't been reported already
<rork> I just filed a bug in KDE I've found to KDE's bugzilla, should I also add it to Launchpad?
<reventon_> rork: wait for the KDE people to answer you first
<rork> ok, thx
<reventon_> interesting, the newest kernel update enabled more resolutions on my vbox installation
<kklimonda> hola
<nperry> Yo o/
<jo-erlend> Seing as Natty uses Unity by default; would it be an idea to make the session choices more visible than they are in current releases, so that the "Classic Ubuntu Desktop" choice is easily noticable?
<reventon_> i think it would be harder to make it more noticeable without having to redesign the login
<q999> ?how do you autohide panel in natty?
<zniavre> via ccsm no?
<kklimonda> I don't think you can hide panel - only launcher
<zniavre> misunderstanding im sorry
<q999> this version must autohide or they just went back 15 years.
<kklimonda> in Unity top panel displays application menu, I don't think it makes sense to hide it
<kklimonda> but you can ask on #ayatana if there are plans to make it auto hide
<q999> i like real estate.
<Gullstad> It should least be a possibility.
<Gullstad> Freedom of choise.
<q999> this seems like an netbook release.
<kklimonda> Gullstad: you are free to choose different ui, or even different distribution
<q999> going back to 10.10
<Gullstad> kklimonda: So this is going to be the standard ubuntu anserw to suggeste features? "You don't have to use ubuntu".
<kklimonda> Gullstad: no size fits all
<q999> but autohide of panel an issue?
<q999> shouldnt be ..should just work.
<kklimonda> q999: not an issue but it may not be something that is going to be implemented in 11.04, or even not something that Unity designers have envisioned.
<Gullstad> Sure, but ubuntu now is trying to standarize the desktop to their likings for everybody else. Don't missunderstand. I love the looks of new unity, but still want the possibility to move my dock and hide my panels for screen relesate on my eee
<kklimonda> Gullstad: there are no panels - there is a signel panel and launcher, launcher can be set to auto hide. dunno if panel is going to be set. But my point is that the argument "freedom of choice" is a lousy one at best. There has to be someone who has a vision and who sets goals - only because the goal is not the one you like doesn't mean it has to be changed.
<q999> seems like they knew from what i read,takes up three inchs on big screen.
<kklimonda> q999: you are talking about launcher, not about the panel
<q999> right that too
<Gullstad> kklimonda: I'm not talking about chaning the default, just options so everybody could customise it in their way to hit a broader autiance.
<kklimonda> Gullstad: all options come with a hidden costs
<kklimonda> Gullstad: more code to support them - more developers to write it, more testers to test it, more bugs for users
<Gullstad> I'm exited to see how it pans out, but this release is going to make or break it for Ubuntu. Exiting one.
<kklimonda> meh, not this one
<kklimonda> the one that will make or break it is the next LTS
<q999> another thing that i dislike,(since I'm A Righty) is the relocation of the max /min /close windows frome the right to the left...apple style,,and ,I hate Apple......
<Gullstad> The whole UI is beeing revamped. I don't think the users are going to stick around unitll next LTS if it's disliked.
<kklimonda> q999: it fits unity really well
<q999> trying to follow apple bites.
<kklimonda> q999: it's not following apple, button on the left fits unity when windows are maximized
<Gullstad> Apple is nice-looking. Trying to match it's design is a pretty good idea.
<q999> no..
<kklimonda> Gullstad: we are still at the point where most Ubuntu users are adventurous
<q999> its a lefties ,,,,closed garden.
<kklimonda> Gullstad: most of them are just going to switch to the Classic GNOME if they dislike new Unity (which is not going to be completely ready by 11.04 release)
<q999> ubuntu is better than that.
<Gullstad> kklimonda: You think people are going to switch to classig gnome and just wait for it to dissapair in the next release?
<kklimonda> Gullstad: yes
<q999> yes so far natty  has issues.
<kklimonda> Gullstad: or to GNOME Shell, or to KDE
<kklimonda> Gullstad: we still haven't reached the point where most people don't know what system they have installed
<kklimonda> Gullstad: up until then we can test new stuff and make it better.
<kklimonda> Gullstad: a lot of people are still using LTS, I'd actually be happy if they stayed at the last LTS and then made an upgrade to the next one.
<q999> have 2 boxes running 10.04 love it.
<reventon_> test
<q999> thanks anyway ......I'm gone.
<Gullstad> kklimonda: Maybe there should be a ad for it. "New ubuntu! Don't upgrade."
<kklimonda> Gullstad: that wouldn't make sense, most of people want to run the newest and shiniest
<kklimonda> and we need testers ;)
<h3sp4wn> Is anyone using the natty kernel under xen domU
<h3sp4wn> (I am still using the amazon one from 10.04 past experience with xen ubuntu has sucked)
<kklimonda> no, but I use a 10.04 kernel under xen domU and it works fine
<h3sp4wn> kklimonda: Which one (I use vmlinuz-2.6.32-310-ec2)
<kklimonda> 2.6.32-25-generic-pae
<h3sp4wn> Does the config look more sensible ? (I have compared the one I am using to quite a few from citrix's XCP (Xen cloud platform) and it seems like its not optimal - perhaps with ec2 based on xen 3.0.3 that effects it but I use a 4.0.1 dom0
<reventon_> are there settings that can be adjusted with regards to scrolling? as of the latest batch of updates (today) i can no longer scroll side to side on my trackpad
<reventon_> i'm on a macbook pro running 11.04 in vbox. i was able to scroll sideways as of yesterday
<Volkodav>  xfce is all crooked
<Volkodav> almost unusable with or without compiz
<charlie-tca> Volkodav: xubuntu or Ubuntu with Xfce added?
<Volkodav> Ubuntu with Xfce added
<Volkodav> icons are invisible on the panel with compiz - with compiz off stays the same
<Volkodav> can not change fonts or appearance etc
<Volkodav> stuck on 1 theme with default fonts etc
<Volkodav> the list is long
<Volkodav> I understand they rewrote panel and other stuff
<charlie-tca> Sorry. Xubuntu broke it
<charlie-tca> We are merging the xfce4.8 changes, and the panel plugins have to be re-written to work now
<charlie-tca> Not sure if it will work later even with compiz now
<Volkodav> I noticed the list shrinked
<Volkodav> well hanging in gnome for now
<charlie-tca> yes, it is actively being worked
<Volkodav> that's good news
<Volkodav> xfce has been my DE choice for years
<Volkodav> used to it
<charlie-tca> I haven't tried the image today, but I am running xubuntu Natty which I upgraded from maverick.
<charlie-tca> Only a few of the plugins are working
<Volkodav> i just logged out with all those comments
<smoser> anyone else having issues with mumble ?
<smoser> i cannot hear others. I can talk, and others can hear me, but I cannot hear you.  I don't see their "lips move" either, and many other sound apps (rhythmbox, mplayer, mpg321) play sound fine
<smoser> seems that either a.) defening, then undeafening myself or b.) just opening up the audio wizard, and switching something and then switching it back.
<smoser> fixed it.
<yaaar> howdy
<yaaar> little confused here...do i need a 100-min CD to try this alpha out?
<yaaar> trying to burn natty-desktop-amd64.iso and it says it's too big even with overburn on. the file is 723MB
<yaaar> looks like the i386 one is 717...wonder if that'll squeeze in with overburn
<h3sp4wn> What are you using to burn it ?
<yaaar> i right-clicked the file and hit 'write to disc' on my 10.04 desktop...not sure what program that runs...didn't see anything obvious from ps waux
<h3sp4wn> Try cdrecord command line (you probably have to compile it but its not difficult) http://cdrecord.berlios.de/private/cdrecord.html
<h3sp4wn> (wodim or whatever the fork of cdrecord is called is crap)
<yaaar> doesn't this gnome thing just frontend that?
<h3sp4wn> They forked it without thinking about whether they could maintain it properly
<h3sp4wn> (it might use something else)
<yaaar> ah. i see...apt-get tries to install wodim if you ask it for cdrecord
<charlie-tca> Being they are oversize at this time, you can burn them to dvd or use a usb drive.
<IdleOne> gnomebaker works fine
<yaaar> k
<IdleOne> brasero should do the job as well, but yeah the iso's are a little big see charlie-tca ^^
<yaaar> trying with brasero
<yaaar> i've got some dvds here, so if it comes to that no big deal
<yaaar> ok wtf. i told brasero to burn that iso file and it wrote a disc....way too fast...and then on further inspection it had burned a completely different iso file (FreeBSD-8.1-RELEASE-AMD64-bootonly.iso ...in the same directoy) from the one i had selected. figured i was just stupid and chose the wrong one, so i went into gnomebaker and chose the natty iso (made POSITIVE this time I had the...
<yaaar> ...right file) and it did it again!
<yaaar> why on earth would it do that?
<h3sp4wn> maybe god's telling you something
<yaaar> that i should run freebsd?
<coz_> yaaar,  I have had very little success with brasero
<coz_> yaaar,  I suggest gnomebaker...its far more reliable
<yaaar> this last attempt was with gnomebaker
<h3sp4wn> yaaar:  (Failing a good reason why not I would) unfortunately I have a good reason why not
<coz_> yaaar, ooo
<coz_> yaaar, are you burning the daily build?
<Volkodav>  just do DVD
<yaaar> coz_: i downloaded it last night from the link in the topic
<yaaar> i think that's just alpha 1 not the daily
<h3sp4wn> yaaar: Use netboot/mini.iso
<h3sp4wn> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<yaaar> h3sp4wn: yeah that's probably a good idea. but i sure would like to know why these burning programs decided to burn a completely different iso from the one i told them to burn...
<coz_> yaaar, I would also suggest burning at 1x
<yaaar> i guess i don't see what the burn speed has to do with it choosing the wrong file to burn
<coz_> yaaar, choosing the wrong file to burn is on your end...burning at 1x will give the best results
<h3sp4wn> I usually burn at 4x (some drives don't support 1x anymore)
<yaaar> coz_: oh i see, you just figure i don't know what i'm talking about. fair enough, but i've tested it more than once. if you like i can shoot video and put it on my webserver so you can watch me choose the right file and watch it burn the wrong one
<coz_> yaaar,  no no offense meant at all
<coz_> yaaar,  I am actuallly trying to work on 5 channels...download iso's  and burn then all at once...so i was just trying to pitch in here ..sorry if you were offended
<yaaar> coz_: no worries...i actually thought about shooting the video before saying anything, because honestly it does sound kinda ridiculous
<charlie-tca> yaaar: what about copying or moving that iso to an empty directory to see what happens?
<CarlFK> yaaar: md5sum the 2 .iso s - maybe you made a copy or something
<frewsxcv> why is gnome-mplayer in muliverse?
<Pici> frewsxcv: It doesn't look like its actually part of GNOME at all, just named like it.  http://sites.google.com/site/kdekorte2/gnomemplayer
<h3sp4wn> anything using mplayer potentially has patent issues
<frewsxcv> h3sp4wn: mplayer was moved to universe recently
<frewsxcv> Pici: i'm aware, but that shouldn't be a reason for it to be in multiverse
<h3sp4wn> frewsxcv: where is mencoder ?
<Pici> frewsxcv: gnome-mplayer has been in multiverse since hardy...
<h3sp4wn> I prefer mplayer/mencoder/ffmpeg compiled with icc so cannot use packages
<frewsxcv> h3sp4wn: universe
<frewsxcv> Pici: what's your point?
<h3sp4wn> Interesting guess they no longer care about patents (probably a good thing at least for me)
<Pici> frewsxcv: I assumed since you're asking in #ubuntu+1 that this was a new change in Natty.
<frewsxcv> in maverick, mencoder was moved universe from multiverse
<frewsxcv> i'm on the fluxbuntu team
<frewsxcv> and we're trying to include mplayer-gnome in natty, but it appears to still be in multiverse
<h3sp4wn> A fluxbox user would not bother about an mplayer gui surely
<frewsxcv> if you have a comment about our software choices, that is a different discussion
<h3sp4wn> So you choose not to distribute from anything other than main and universe ?
<h3sp4wn> Or is that a policy of some sort
<yofel> frewsxcv: you might want to ask in #ubuntu-motu about this, they might know more
<frewsxcv> yofel: thanks
<DrHalan> hey
<DrHalan> hows natty evolving?
<yaaar> charlie-tca: that's exactly what i eventually did; i moved the natty iso to a different directory that didn't have anything else in it. after that gnomebaker burned it without complaint. weird.
<yaaar> CarlFK: i didn't md5 them, but one is 45MB and the other 723, so pretty sure they aren't the same
<charlie-tca> yaaar: glad to hear it worked. Sometimes strange things happen
<CarlFK> yaaar: good point.
<yofel> micahg: any reason why the mozilla daily ppa builds 3.6 dailies of firefox for natty instead of 4? That's somewhat... useless
<Roey> Hey all, I have Capslock mapped to an additional control, keyboard layout switcher mapped to two shift keys pressed together, and repeat delay to 200ms.  I upgraded to the latest PPAs and now these settings no longer seem to be respected, even though they show up as I configured them in System Setting
<Roey> what vies?
<Roey> this is Kubuntu 10.10 bvtw
<Roey> btw
<Volkodav>  ppa's are blocked every update IIRC
<Volkodav> upgrade rather*
<yofel> Roey: this is 11.04 support, 10.10 support is in #kubuntu
<Roey> right, but they asked me to come here.
<Volkodav> yofer what's up
<Volkodav> yofel: *
<Roey> Volkodav:  what do you mean they're blocked every upate?
<h3sp4wn> Roey: How are you mapping it ? xmodmap ?
<Volkodav> that was happening in 10.10 alphas and betas
<yofel> Roey: blocked on 10.10 -> 11.04 upgrade, which was what he assumed you had done
<Roey> h3sp4wn:  through KDE keyboard settings
<h3sp4wn> Roey: You might find it easier just swapping them
<Roey> h3sp4wn:  through xmodmap?
<Roey> maybe
<Roey> thanks
<yofel> Volkodav: being busy a bit with packaging currently, but other than that fine, kubuntu 11.04 works better than expected
<Volkodav> same as ubuntu - but I could not get the hang of Unity
 * Volkodav back to gnome waiting for xfce to be fixed
<Roey> see that's the thing that made me write off gnome... the developers keep promising that something will be fixed or othewise re-architected  by the next mythical release
<Volkodav> I can't find ppa for qmmp for natty
<Volkodav> the only player capable of wavpack and FLac in one file that will see the tags right
<c0nsumer_> hello! why the version 11.04 will use unity interface? its better for gnome?
<c0nsumer_> and unity is developed by canonical?
<yofel> first: not sure, and unity is developed by canonical
 * yofel uses kde and doesn't care
<skrewler> who cares, you can change it to whatever you want
<c0nsumer_> but why the canonical prefet change default interface to unty?
<charlie-tca> being used for better user experience when using both netbook and larger screen systems. Keeps them the same
 * Volkodav uses xfce and does not care
<alex_mayorga> what's the right way to update?
<alex_mayorga> so far I do sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<alex_mayorga> is that fine?
<c0nsumer_> i'm installing the Natty on VirtualBox to test this.
<charlie-tca> that is fine for safely upgrading. I use dist-upgrade so I don't have things sitting that should have upgraded
<charlie-tca> c0nsumer_: you do know unity won't work in VBox, right?
<yofel> alex_mayorga: yes, but that doesn't remove conflicting packages, use full-upgrade too frome time to time
<yofel> (or apt-get dist-upgrade)
<c0nsumer_> no! O_o
<breadcrumb> why doesnt it work in vbox
<c0nsumer_> really?
<alex_mayorga> yofel: thanks
<yofel> breadcrumb: needs 3D support
<skrewler> n
<yofel> which most VMs don't have
<breadcrumb> umm.. vbox has 3d support, at least opengl?
<breadcrumb> you can enable compiz effects in an ubuntu virtualbox machine
<yofel> breadcrumb: not the -ose version afaik
<breadcrumb> oh
<yofel> I could be wrong though
<yofel> I'm at least certain that KVM has no opengl support
<yofel> which is what I usually use
<c0nsumer_> so, abort my installation on Vbox
<c0nsumer_> ?
<c0nsumer_> ??
<charlie-tca> I am pretty sure VBox won't work with unity. It will only work with the "classic desktop" session, which is gnome
<charlie-tca> At least, it would not work in any virtual machines during alpha1 testing
<Sir_Konrad> charlie-tca, why do you think that is?
<charlie-tca> either no 3d or no OpenGL support
 * yofel wonders what kind of user experience it is supposed to be that nvidia users first have to run classic -> install nvidia driver -> switch to unity
<yofel> that'll at least make auto-login impossible
<charlie-tca> It's a fun experience
<charlie-tca> yes, auto-login makes it much more fun!
<yofel> heh
#ubuntu+1 2010-12-08
<alex_mayorga> the new desktop still won't load down here, tips?
<charlie-tca> alex_mayorga: what video card?
<charlie-tca> For ATI, use the default opensource driver, for Nvidia, use the hardware driver, for intel, I don't have any idea
<yofel> intel should work out of the box
<alex_mayorga> charlie-tca: nvidia geforce with cuda here
<alex_mayorga> whatever that means
<alex_mayorga> but is on a funky VAIO laptop that has EDID issues or something
<yofel> alex_mayorga: yes, then load classic, install nvidia driver, try unity
<alex_mayorga> how to install nvidia, jockey?
<yofel> yep
<yofel> (or try to install libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental I think which should give nouveau 3D support)
<alex_mayorga> how do I get back if something goes terribly wrong as it usually does with nvidia for me
<alex_mayorga> let me try that last one, how to?
<yofel> drop to a tty, purge nvidia driver and delete xorg.conf
<alex_mayorga> just good old sudo
<alex_mayorga> mind a good old 1. 2. 3.
<yofel> last time I tried it was just install the package. BUGabundo might know more since he uses it
<alex_mayorga> dumbed down to the extreme :)
<alex_mayorga> yofel: hes not around though, is he/she
<yofel> nope :/
<alex_mayorga> how do I get the tty
<yofel> ctrl+alt+f2
<alex_mayorga> then?
<yofel> sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental
<yofel> then I'm not sure, reboot or maybe 'sudo service gdm restart' is enough
<alex_mayorga> I don't think the display on this has looked this sharp, finally nouveau seems to work for this card
<alex_mayorga> yofel: can the same be done on a terminal or has it to be tty?
<yofel> well, restarting gdm will kill X, so you can restart from terminal, you'll end up on the login screen
<alex_mayorga> doing sudo aptitude install libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental in a terminal, let's see how that goes
<yofel> I *hope* that's the right way. It worked when I tried it last time
<alex_mayorga> package installed, now what? reboot?
<alex_mayorga> sudo restart gdm ?
<yofel> and there he goes...
<alex_mayorga> no luck, still no panels :(
<yofel> then reboot, it's been a while since I tried this
<alex_mayorga> [  151.667628] polkit-gnome-au[2030]: segfault at 28 ip 00007ffa49b10948 sp 00007fff1a52d6d0 error 4 in libglib-2.0.so.0.2704.0[7ffa49ae9000+e8000]
<alex_mayorga> that's something odd in dmesg
<alex_mayorga> anyhow let me reboot
 * alex_mayorga crosses fingers
<alex_mayorga> yofel: safe mode let me in but I have the standard gnome panels
<alex_mayorga> guess unity is not for me for now :)
<yofel> :/
<alex_mayorga> let me try with nvidia
<alex_mayorga> maybe it works better now
<alex_mayorga> jockey says "You are not authorized to perform this action."
<alex_mayorga> I guess I'll stick to gnome for now
<alex_mayorga> it's so crisp that I can't believe it :D
<alex_mayorga> bug 417462
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 417462 in policykit-1-gnome (Ubuntu) "Jockey-gtk is throwing up a box saying you are not authorised to perform this action" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/417462
<charlie-tca> again?
<alex_mayorga> somehow I managed to get that one in natty
<alex_mayorga> charlie-tca: I'm about to run for my class but I just saw that or a really similar one
<charlie-tca> anything is possible at this point.
<alex_mayorga> shall I re-open that one?
<charlie-tca> I would file a new one
<charlie-tca> There are too many changes to say it is the same thing causing it. You can reference the old bug in the comments
<hallyn_> do i understand right that, at this point, 'netbook' and 'desktop' are supposed to be 100% identical?
<charlie-tca> nope
<charlie-tca> not at this point, they aren't
<hallyn_> hm.  bc i did a do-dist-upgrade in my maverick netbook, and it ends up exactly like my natty desktop
<charlie-tca> That is the eventual goal.
<charlie-tca> appearance might be the same, but there are a few bugs yet in desktop
<hallyn_> but in the meantime there is a separate set of netbook packages?  how would i get those back?
<hallyn_> s/back//
<hallyn_> aptitude search was not helpful
<charlie-tca> I do not know
<hallyn_> hm.  ok, thanks.
<hallyn_> suppose i could install fresh from a new usb stick
<Andre_Gondim> Why my noteebook reset when I am using flash player?
<nit-wit> Andre_Gondim, just logged on what do you mean by reset
<hallyn_> hm, interesting - netbook cds are now only for arm
<F3RR1S> I really need some help getting the refresh rate on my laptop (i945 mobile) graphics card to refresh at 80
<F3RR1S> the are no additional settings under the Monitors tab other than 60... too slow
<MTecknology> !info php5-fpm
<ubottu> php5-fpm (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (FPM-CGI binary). In component universe, is optional. Version 5.3.3-1ubuntu11 (natty), package size 2884 kB, installed size 7668 kB
<F3RR1S> !topic | F3RR1S
<ubottu> F3RR1S, please see my private message
<rww> hallyn_: Perhaps they're pulling a Kubuntu and combining Desktop and Netbook into one CD.
<IdleOne> I can see it now. Do I cleck on " Try Unity Desktop or Try Unity Netbook or Try Ubuntu Classic Desktop?"
<IdleOne> click*
<rww> you downloaded the wrong ISO. Correct answer is "Try Kubuntu" :(
<rww> Try both the Unity ones, see what the difference is!
<rww> oh. that was a hypothetical. never mind :(
<cdbs> Is there some major problem going on?
<cdbs> PArtial upgrade comes
<cdbs> which offers removal of 39 packages
<cdbs> including empathy and gimp, but not ubuntu-desktop
<IdleOne> don't run partial upgrades
<Pici> cdbs: python2.7 rebuilds
<IdleOne> yeah looks like python minimal wants < 2.7
<IdleOne> but python is asking for >= 2.7
<IdleOne> infinite loop of fun
<Pici> Theres a thread on the -devel mailing list about it.
<IdleOne> Funny thing is you were worried about gimp and empathy, not apport, apport-gtk, desktopcouch...
<IdleOne> hehe
<coz_> good day all
<coz_> hey guys.. just noticed that  the logon screen does not respond to the "enter" key...to put int the password...I have to click my user name for the password field to open...anyone else notice this?
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> appears to be a change/bug in GDM
<coz_> charlie-tca,  ah ok
<coz_> is anyone working on packages the compiz plugins extra ?
<coz_> packageing
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Natty Narwhal 11.04 | UDS Summaries: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDSProceedings/N/ | Release Milestones: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule | Happy Bug Hunting! | Maverick/10.10 support in #ubuntu | Alpha 1 Released: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/alpha1 | Python 2.7 rebuilds are happening now, beware of partial upgrades
* IdleOne changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Natty Narwhal 11.04 | UDS Summaries: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDSProceedings/N/ | Release Milestones: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule | Happy Bug Hunting! | Maverick/10.10 support in #ubuntu | Alpha 1 Released: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/alpha1 | Python 2.7 rebuilds are happening now, please wait with upgrades until the rebuilds are done.
<Pici> fagan: thanks :)
<Pici> oops
<Pici> IdleOne: thanks!
<fagan> hehe
<IdleOne> sure
<IdleOne> Pici: just checked ML and official position is to wait and not upgrade :)
<hifi> apparently aptitude does not do full-upgrade if one of the repositories enabled returns a 404
<hifi> thank you for not giving any indication of that
<hifi> other than 2 weeks of pondering why there isn't anything to upgrade
<yofel> hifi: that is true for apt/aptitude in general, it doesn't update the package lists if one returns a 404
<hifi> suggestion: print some error message
<hifi> other than the 404
<yofel> apt-get update DOES print an error message
<hifi> though, now I know
<hifi> is it only aptitude that does not show anything besides 404?
<yofel> not sure anymore what aptitude shows, but apt-get shows the 404s and some "E: Failed to fetch..." or something like that, anything that starts with E is serious
<yofel> and breaks it
<yoasif> anyone seeing a nasty nm-applet memory leak
<MTecknology> I see we now have python-2.7
<MTecknology> only thing I have installed depending on python-2.6 now is alsa-utils and firefox
<MTecknology> and now I see the email about it
<TFrog> anyone here tried ndiswrapper in natty yet?
<Ian_Corne> what's with all the ugly penguin-* games?
<TFrog> well i guess no one is testing natty narwhal on a laptop yet
<Ian_Corne> windows 3.0 had better looking games..
<Ian_Corne> I am
<Ian_Corne> what would i need ndiswrapper for?
<TFrog> depends on stability.  b43 doesn't work for crap for the 4306 broadcom.  always had more stability with ndiswrapper
<TFrog> quite frankly, both methods for broadcom wireless are hacks anyway
<cozziemoto> hey guys..anyone having issues switching from unity to classic gnome and back again?
<coz_> is unity broken?
<alex88> on virtualbox it says that i haven't the required drivers
<alex88> any clue?
<BUGabundo> yo
<BUGabundo> been offline for 2 days... the missery
<charlie-tca> alex88: you should be able to run the classic desktop session. You can't run unity and compiz in VBox
<charlie-tca> Hello, BUGabundo
<charlie-tca> You seem to have survived!
<coz_> compis/unity ....compiz isnot starting up automatically anymore,,,, i swtich from unity to classic gnome and now it doesnt work without running   compiz --replace ccp &
<cozziemoto> mm gdm updates and now I cant log in ,,refuses password
<BUGabundo> aaahhhh python breakage
<BUGabundo> there's something I didn't miss
<BUGabundo> so are we migrating to .7 ?
<BUGabundo> !info python-minimal
<ubottu> python-minimal (source: python-defaults): minimal subset of the Python language (default version). In component main, is required. Version 2.7.1-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 26 kB, installed size 192 kB
<jamalta> hi all
<robin0800> BUGabundo: I use safe-upgrade and there are eight packages being held
<jamalta> so i just did an update, and login seems to be crashing.. is this a known issue?
<BUGabundo> robin0800: I know :)
<BUGabundo> jamalta: LOL let me guess
<BUGabundo> python 2.7
<jamalta> BUGabundo: That's my guess too
<jamalta> But does it mean I'm locked out of logging in now? :|
<charlie-tca> Python 2.7, but of course, kind of like it said in the topic.
<BUGabundo> downgrade if you still have it on cache
<jamalta> To python 2.6?
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: why aren't we in 3.0 ?
<jamalta> charlie-tca: i see that, but i didn't expect that.. lol
<jamalta> I'm not too bummed about it, considering I'm running an alpha version.. but I was just wondering if there was an easy fix.
<jamalta> BUGabundo: how do you downgrade with apt?
<BUGabundo> not really
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: I don't know, probably because those-who-know-more-than-me decided to go to 2.7 ?
<BUGabundo> I just go to /var/cache/apt/archive
<BUGabundo> and dpkg -e the older package
<BUGabundo> *.i
<BUGabundo> gjo+erjgeo+j+3y54y
<BUGabundo> **-i
<charlie-tca> huh?
<robin0800> any work arounds for compiz seg fault crashes?
<charlie-tca> robin0800: classic desktop session?
<robin0800> charlie-tca: yes but compiz crashes in that too
<jamalta> Question, will the python rebuilds happen in the next few hours, or should I expect to have a broken system for the next few days or so?
<charlie-tca> Well, have you tried without compiz, then? It is not needed in classic desktop
<jamalta> BUGabundo: i guess i can try that
<charlie-tca> jamalta: Until the message goes away, I guess
<jamalta> brb everyone
<jamalta> charlie-tca: ok :)
<kklimonda> hola
<robin0800> charlie-tca: yes thats what i'm running now, but i want to test unity!
<charlie-tca> Hm, I think you asked for a workaround for the segfault?
<robin0800> charlie-tca: yes so that compiz dosen't seg fault and lets me run unity
<charlie-tca> sorry, too tired for mind reading today
#ubuntu+1 2010-12-09
<cozziemoto> hey guys...how would I enable autologon  via command line?
<cozziemoto> recent gdm updates do not allow me to logon to the system  via gdm  however i can log on in text console
<aroman> is compiz 0.9 going to be part of natty/unity?
<cozziemoto> aroman,   yes it is
<Pici> !info compiz
<ubottu> compiz (source: compiz): OpenGL window and compositing manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.9.2.1+glibmainloop2-0ubuntu4 (natty), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<aroman> sweet!
<aroman> thanks
<cozziemoto> anyone have a command to enabled  autologin
<cozziemoto> to enable
<jamalta> cozziemoto: you sure autologin would fix the issue?
<jamalta> it seems to be something crashing after login
<cozziemoto> jamalta,  well I can log into text console with no issues
<cozziemoto> jamalta,  it is only at the gdm login screen that it doesnt work
<cozziemoto> jamalta, this started after a few gdm updates
<jamalta> cozziemoto: i believe its related to the fact that python was upgraded to 2.7 but all packages haven't been rebuilt yet
<jamalta> all packages that use python
<jamalta> i don't think it's gdm crashing
<jamalta> but i can't say for sure
<cozziemoto> jamalta,  and on natty   I am not finding  /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf
<jamalta> well, we're both stuck in the same state
<jamalta> the topic warns not to upgrade, but kinda late for us :\
<cozziemoto> jamalta,  ah ok this has happened to you also?
<cozziemoto> I can get to text console just fine
<jamalta> cozziemoto: yes
<jamalta> and i can login on a tty as well
<cozziemoto> oy... well this may offer me the opportunity to test something else
<cozziemoto> backtrack or  freebsd  or maybe sabayon   mm maybe not sabayon :)
<Volkodav> what's up wuth ubuntu-desktop removal ?
<Volkodav> I mean when we will know it is ok to upgrade ?
<cozziemoto> I have non idea
<cozziemoto> no not non
<cozziemoto> damn fingers
 * Volkodav just did partial upgrade and removed ubuntu-desktop and only then saw the topic about upgrade 
<Volkodav> will not reboot until the upgrade comes along
<cozziemoto> Volkodav,  i can reboot  fine but i cant log on  except via text console
<Volkodav> I did the recovery mode logged in and starx
<Volkodav> no clue what happens this time
<Volkodav> depends how long it takes for python to rebuild
<Volkodav> a lot of apps out there
<joseefrainpb> hola disculpen me recomendaron este canal para hacer preguntas sobre unity
<joseefrainpb> alguno lo tiene instalado?
<Gullstad> I would probly agree to that.
<dmb_> so... who broke the python?
<dmb_> :P
 * dmb_ blames Gullstad
<Gullstad> I would probly agree to that too! :)
<MTecknology> !info bitlbee
<ubottu> bitlbee (source: bitlbee): An IRC to other chat networks gateway (default version). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.1-1 (natty), package size 252 kB, installed size 548 kB
<MTecknology> !info bitlbee maverick
<ubottu> bitlbee (source: bitlbee): An IRC to other chat networks gateway. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.8-1 (maverick), package size 324 kB, installed size 808 kB
<dan2> is there a way to download daily ubuntu images with jigdo?
<dan2> man cdimage.ubuntu.com is dreadfully slow
<c2tarun> I was setting up a virtual box env of natty to reproduce some bugs. i got an error, can anyone help me with setting up the environment please.
<histo> just create a new machine what is the issue?
<histo> or what is the error I should say?
<c2tarun> histo: i created the new machine, error i m getting is [!!] Select and install software   An installation step failed....
<histo> c2tarun: who know may be an issue with the installer?
<histo> what type of machine type did you specify?
<c2tarun> histo: sorry i m not getting, what do you mean by machine type.
<histo> In the settings for the machine. The general settings os type?
<histo> c2tarun: and what installer are you using alternate or the main desktop iso?
<c2tarun> i m using alternate iso and how can i check the settings i m stuck at the error. :(
<histo> c2tarun: well you can hit alt+F4 to maybe get some more info on what the installer is trying to do
<histo> c2tarun: and I dont' think you can check the settings while the machine is running.
<c2tarun> histo: i can show you the screenshot of my error screen, may be that way u can help me. you want to see??
<histo> c2tarun: yeah pastebin it
<histo> c2tarun: or where ever imgbin
<c2tarun> histo: ya just a second
<c2tarun> histo: i never used imgbin before, can u give me link to it.
<histo> !paste | c2tarun
<ubottu> c2tarun: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<c2tarun> http://imagebin.org/127039
<histo> c2tarun: click continue and try to run the step again
<histo> c2tarun: also hit alt+f4 and check the output on that console. You can get back by alt+F1
<c2tarun> how can i show u the output on console??
<histo> c2tarun: what was it trying to do? tasksel
<c2tarun> http://imagebin.org/127040
<c2tarun> check this
<histo> yeah hit continue it will take you back to the menu
<histo> installer blew up for some reason
<c2tarun> ok. so what option should i select in menu??
<histo> select and install packages or whatever it's called the step that failed
<c2tarun> ok
<c2tarun> now i m getting three options 1. no automatic update 2. Install security updates automatically 3. Manage system with landscape
<histo> okay that's up to you
<c2tarun> ok, so i m going with the first
<c2tarun> again same error. going with 2nd option now
<c2tarun> again same error . going with third option now
<c2tarun> histo: same error with all the three options :(
 * rww peers at /topic
<rww> sudo apt-get upgrade is a bad idea right now?
<rww> or does it mean 10.10 -> 11.04
<c2tarun> rww: are u saying to me??
<histo> rww: No I would hold off on upgrading
<rww> histo: This doesn't help me with which meaning of "upgrade" you and the /topic mean ;)
<histo> rww: don't install updates at this time
<histo> Don't know how else to epxlain it
<rww> histo: alrighty. thanks
<histo> Do what you want
<rww> generally, "update" means installing updates within an Ubuntu version and upgrade means going from one version to another. Thus, using upgrade to mean update was confusing me. I am now unconfused :)
<c2tarun> histo: i selected next step, that was grub installation. now i have a problem. system rebooted and opened into command prompt. no gnome :(
<histo> c2tarun: idd you install ubuntu-desktop or just a command line system?
* IdleOne changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Natty Narwhal 11.04 | UDS Summaries: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDSProceedings/N/ | Release Milestones: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule | Happy Bug Hunting! | Maverick/10.10 support in #ubuntu | Alpha 1 Released: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/alpha1 | Python 2.7 rebuilds are happening now, please wait with updates/upgrades until the rebuilds are done.
<histo> c2tarun: I would redo you install something got messed up it could be with hte updates they are working on right now.
<IdleOne> better? less confusing?
 * rww offers IdleOne a narwhal-shaped cookie
<IdleOne> thank you
<histo> IdleOne: what me?
<c2tarun> before this box i have a chroot env with command prompt. i installed this virtual box so that i dont have to install ubuntu-desktop. :( i m circled back to the same situation
<histo> rww: well I was speaking in the sense of apt. You don't apt-get update to install new packages
<IdleOne> histo: I meant the topic :)
<histo> c2tarun: I'm confused by what you are doing?
<histo> c2tarun: Are you installing 11.04 on a virtualbox or not?
<c2tarun> histo: yup
<c2tarun> on a virtualbox
<histo> Then what are you talking about chroot'ng?
<c2tarun> i also have a chroot env of natty on my system. i was just telling that on that chroot also i dont have any desktop Env, and on this virtual box env also i dont have and DE. anyway, leave i better fix some confirmed bugs than trying to reproduce them :(
<F3RR1S> hey nit-wit how are things today?
<F3RR1S> you here to help tonight?
<nit-wit> F3RR1S, peachy when I can avoid the ms trolls on #windows
<F3RR1S> nice
<nit-wit> F3RR1S, if I can sure
<F3RR1S> I am good tonight... finally got my refresh settings correct... now I can watch some decent videos
<nit-wit> F3RR1S, anything even resembling a MS slight and there all over you, hey personally I don't care what OS anybody uses, just that they know some basic stuff
<nit-wit> F3RR1S, was it the youtube  resolution
<F3RR1S> yeah... I will have to take a look at #windows
<nit-wit> F3RR1S, yesterday I was helping somebody that had a 320 gig HD with only 40 gigs left, they had just deleted the E partition and wanted to merge C with it, I just mentioned that a HD should be about 30% empty for optimal use this is common knowledge and We were interrupted by a user wanting proof from MS
<F3RR1S> that is ridiculous
<nit-wit> F3RR1S, I asked the interrupter if this was they best time and they said something just plain stupid so I was just see yah
<nit-wit> the best time
<F3RR1S> it is unfortunate for people to go there for help and get lame answers.
<nit-wit> F3RR1S, it was the time that they had to interrupt that was ridiculous, the user who deleted the E partition was not really following a safe protocol with that either they thought they could merge 2 partitions across another
<nit-wit> F3RR1S, the day before it was a System Administrator setting me straight that W7 could be run with no password just uac
<nit-wit> F3RR1S, in the admin account
<timus> hi all
<nit-wit> timus, yoh I'm just complaing sorry
<timus> i just updated my 11.04 Alpha... can't login... it goes back to GDM
<timus> any advice?
<F3RR1S> hey timus... how are you doing?
<timus> doing fine
<nit-wit> tim
<timus> 11.04 by the way is running in VBox guest
<nit-wit> timus, I just saw a thread on this at the UF, I will look there now
<timus> i would appreciate if u can post the link
<F3RR1S> timus... I had a similar issue so I removed gdm gnome-core gnome-desktop and reinstalled with the -f option
<nit-wit> timus, post 9 might be the answer http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1641092
<F3RR1S> startx will start the xwindow system
<F3RR1S> are you able to startx?
<nit-wit> timus cariboo907 several post really 40 posts long altogether
<F3RR1S> you also may want to sudo service gdm restart
<F3RR1S> that should start gnome desktop manager
<nit-wit> I just loaded all those updates to I will reboot to natty and see what happens
<timus> bummer... servide gdm restart does not help
<timus> i can't even drop to console using Ctrl+Alt+F1
<timus> i have to use ssh
<F3RR1S> can you boot to text login?
<timus> can i do it in ssh?
<timus> by the way, i am using VBox guest... i am not seeing the usual selection to log in recovery mode
<timus> not sure why
<F3RR1S> wubi?
<timus> nope
<timus> i am re-running VBoxLinuxAdditons... let us see
<F3RR1S> ok
<timus> nah.... no dice...
<timus> won't let me in
<F3RR1S> and you can't drop to a shell... hmn.
<timus> not fixed... but i am too sleepy
<timus> thanks everyone... i will try again tomorrow
<timus> c yall
<Gulfstream> I was using Natty on a VM and I just installed the latest updates and I could not log in. It kept reloading the login screen.
<hifi> reloading the graphical login screen?
<Gulfstream> what happened was that I typed in my password and then when it would usually load up the desktop, it loaded the login screen again like as if it rebooted.
<Gulfstream> and yes, the graphical one
<hifi> then gnome is broken
<nit-wit> F3RR1S, locked out couldn't get in except with the root shell
<Gulfstream> hifi: how do I log in then?
<nit-wit> hifi, I just saw a gnome update in a list about 70 from the US servers
<hifi> Gulfstream: well, you can drop into the text login
<hifi> Ctrl-Alt-F1
<hifi> but that won't fix it though
<Gulfstream> can I run updates in the CLI?
<hifi> yes, sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get full-upgrade
<rww> I note the /topic
<nit-wit> hifi, I did the login ran sudo services gdm stop then starx and just got a blank screen
<Gulfstream> Thanks.
<hifi> rww: how would python break gnome?
<hifi> actually, I don't want to know
<rww> neither do I, that's why I'm not running anything involving apt-get
<nit-wit> hifi, lol
<rww> also, it's upgrade. full-upgrade is aptitude.
<hifi> speaking of apt-get and aptitude, which one should now be used
<rww> either. aptitude isn't installed by default, so I tend to offer commands in apt-get form.
<rww> they both work, though
<nit-wit> hifi, aptitude has a trail is all
<hifi> but didn't aptitude handle full-upgrades better than apt-get?
<hifi> when a conflict happens
<rww> if you have a conflict that apt-get can't solve, you should probably wait for the repositories to settle down a little ;P
<nit-wit> hifi, not sure myself I concentrate on other key areas like booting problems
<rww> good way to break things. more than installing alphas in the first place, that is
<hifi> rww: well, I always run the latest so when something breaks I usually can handle the conflicts with aptitude and care
<rww> *shrugs* It's your time. I'm just going by what smarter people than me write on wiki.ubuntu.com.
<hifi> like, some package was updated which depends on something that has not hit the repositories yet, if I know how they are related to the system I can safely just ignore the upgrade with aptitude and continue installing everything else
<hifi> been doing that since fresh install of jaunty on my home desktop
<hifi> surprisingly I've only hit the worst problems which are usually documented in this channel topic
<hifi> but I don't run gnome so the desktop bugs don't bother me
<Gulfstream> I am going to reinstall Natty
<Gulfstream> how do I insert CTRL+ALT+F1 in Virtualbox?
<nit-wit> Gulfstream, I have never found it to work but it may in full screen, but I belive you can't login so full screen may not be available
<Gulfstream> Fullscreen did almost work but it got the host into the CLI
<nit-wit> Gulfstream, kind of figured that would be the case, I would sit back and wait till there is a daily update that you can reload take it easy.,
<nit-wit> daily live cd update
<Gulfstream> a live cd update?
<Gulfstream> as in, a fresh reinstall?
<nit-wit> Gulfstream, With virtuabox youcan hold down the shift and get the grub menu and get to a root net update otherwise. The Vbox is a nasty beast to try the same key prompts for a cli...etc
<Eyad> Hi, I'm in a big problem... I've upgraded to natty a while ago and last night it oddly started logging me out a second or 2 after logging in
<Eyad> I tried printed the syslog and got an error about org.freedesktop.NetworkManager
<Eyad> *printing
<Eyad> It seems like it's an access problem, how can I take ownership of the settings?
<Eyad> any help please!!
<nit-wit> Eyad, why did you upgrade to natty, put a live maverick cd pull hyour stuff out and install a OS that has been released
<Eyad> This would be my last resort. I'm trying to fix the problem first
<nit-wit> Eyad, here is thread on this issue   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1641092
<Eyad> nit-wit The problem was not resolved... I guess I'll have to wait for an update
<nit-wit> Eyad sorry to hear that you is it your only OS
<Eyad> well, I'm running the stable on this computer
<nit-wit> Eyad, the stable what maverick
<Eyad> But all my personal files are on that one.. it's not a big deal... I'm welling to take one for the future release :)
<Eyad> yes, maverick
<nit-wit> Eyad, well it sounds like you know how to get them if needed in the time waiting for a update that fixes this
<Eyad> nit-wit yeah, thanks for the help anyway
<nit-wit> Eyad, I can't get in either but I have on SDHC 16 gig card
<Ian_Corne> gdm seems to be broken atm?
<cozziemoto> Ian_Corne,  i believe so
<Ian_Corne> ok good to know I'm not the only one
<Ian_Corne> you can still login via startx
<rye> Hello, has anybody faced the issue with mailto: links sent to vfs MountTracker instead of mailto: handler in gconf in natty?
<rye> Basically gnome-open mailto:anything says Error showing url: The specified location is not supported
<rye> and evolution as well
<cozziemoto> Ian_Corne,  I cant seem to do that here
<Ian_Corne> you have to stop gdm first cozziemoto
<cozziemoto> Ian_Corne,  i tried that last night...trying again as soon as it boots up :)
<Ian_Corne> I have troubles booting too but if i remove splash and quiet from boot option
<Ian_Corne> it boots
<Ian_Corne> properly
<cozziemoto> Ian_Corne,  got it...although it has booted to classic gnome..let me see if i can switch
<Ian_Corne> well that's probably upto classical configuration of .xinit
<cozziemoto> Ian_Corne,  ok having same issues again.... I think I'll just wait it out :)
<h3sp4wn> Ian_Corne: I still don't see the point of splash (First thing I remove don't see its point far too often it doesn't work and you cannot even see why)
<jmfthevci> Just been testing the daily Natty build and Unity. Cannot find any obvious option to allow the toggling of the Unity Launcher for Float or AutoHide. Are there options available yet?
<jmfthevci> Also, when will Unity allow the launcher, or at least it's icons to be re-sized?
<Chipaca> wah, no sound device today
<coz_> jmfthevci,  open cccsm  and scroll to the bottom to the compiz unity plugin
<coz_> jmfthevci,  in there you will see both autohide and float options
<jmfthevci> coz: sorry, being a bit thick today. Please explain cccsm?
<coz_> ccsm
<jmfthevci> compiz .....?
<coz_> jmfthevci,      compizconfig-settings-manager
<coz_> jmfthevci,  open terminal and  type      ccsm
<jmfthevci> Ta. I'll have another reboot and see if it's there.
<coz_> jmfthevci,  ok
<coz_> although  reboot for this is not necessary
<jmfthevci> cos: do you know any more about the plans for unity...to say allow smaller icons?
<jmfthevci> cos: a reboot is because I am back in 10.10
<coz_> jmfthevci,  smaller icons on the Panel you mean?
<jmfthevci> coz: Smaller icons in the left hand side launcher. On my netbook (1024x600) they take up a lot of screen width
<coz_> jmfthevci,  in all honesty I put the panel on autohide and never use it
<coz_> jmfthevci,  you dont have to use unity
<coz_> jmfthevci,  you can log out and change session to classic gnome
<coz_> jmfthevci,  then start compiz from there
<jmfthevci> coz: I know. But I thought I'd at least give it a try to ascertain whether it is good for me or to stick with Gnome
<coz_> jmfthevci,  oh ok
<coz_> jmfthevci,   its fine if you dont use  dual monitors  because of  Global menu
<jmfthevci> "I'm just a useful community tester"
<jmfthevci> no dual monitors for me.
<coz_> jmfthevci,  global menu on dual monitors is a waiste of time..and slows things down in terms of accessing  the FIle Edit View
<jmfthevci> I have tried Global menu on 10.10. It was a bit buggy.
<coz_> jmfthevci, then it shouldnt be too much of a hassle... global menu on natty is ok,,,it works fine
<jmfthevci> coz: that's something then.
<coz_> jmfthevci,  unity  is fine once you get used to accessing your applications
<coz_> jmfthevci,   to do that much easier  installing cairo dock or awn  or even easystroke
<coz_> then you can access your applications....from cairo dock....from the  gnome menu applet on cairo dock which gives you the regular gnome applications menu
<jmfthevci> I use Gnome-do & Docky. The default unity setup for applications is a bit of a step back at the mo.
<coz_> jmfthevci,  that would be perfect
<coz_> jmfthevci,  unity is essentially only designed for netbooks and even there without applications menu  it near to   frustrating
<jmfthevci> coz: I tend to agree at present. Let's see how it goes when a bit more work has been done. Say at Beta1. Thanks for your response.
<coz_> jmfthevci,  for a real nice netbook experience on the desktop I would try kubuntu-netbook
<jmfthevci> coz: I have tried kubuntu. I found it slower than Gnome.
<coz_> jmfthevci,  it is for regular KDE  but the netbook edition is quite suprisingly  pleasant to use
<jmfthevci> coz: Hey, I have to run Lotus Notes as an email client. I have troubles enough.
<coz_> jmfthevci,  oh ok :)
<coz_> ok be back in a bit
<notlistening> Hello, is there a reason that in daily build 11.04 no longer has a OMAP3 image?
<hallyn_> yay!  pentadactyl.  the new vimperator.  i can use firefox in natty finally.
<notlistening> that was under the server images?
<Andre_Gondim> gwibber is crashed since last update
<gyger> I am having issues with natty, i cannot seem to login to ubuntu (even safe mode) after an update, what did i do wrong?
<yofel> gyger: try to update again I think, there was bug 654578 which was fixed like an hour ago
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 654578 in gdm (Ubuntu) "Returned to gdm screen after logging in" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/654578
<h3sp4wn> gyger: Maybe nothing it could be what they did wrong
<IdleOne> !text
<IdleOne> !nox
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<charlie-tca> I haven't gotten the fix here yet, but there is workaround in the bug too
<h3sp4wn> Or switch to xdm
<iTV> need help on how to have my desktop have different wallpaper.... thk
<iTV> am i on the wrong place????
<h3sp4wn> Who knows - you mean changing every hour or whatever ?
<iTV> i mean as and when I want...
<IdleOne> right click, change desktop background
<Daekdroom> That question seems out of place.
<iTV> tell me how do i know whether i out of place...
<Daekdroom> Well, are you using Ubuntu 11.04 Natty?
<h3sp4wn> Or some portion of it (I still cannot get the natty xen kernel to boot on this but I am running the rest)
<gyger> h3sp4wn: I am at the command line... i am assuming "sudo apt-get update" is in order, but how to get it the rest of the way?
<h3sp4wn> gyger: apt-get dist-upgrade
<iTV> oh... i am out of place.... than how do i find out where to go for my topic????
<yofel> iTV: #ubuntu or #ubuntu-beginners would be the right place
<h3sp4wn> iTV: Maybe maybe not if you are using unity try somewhere
<IdleOne> try somewhere?
<IdleOne> oh I see what you meant
<IdleOne> nm
<h3sp4wn> (I dunno where)
<Daekdroom> !info xserver-xorg
<ubottu> xserver-xorg (source: xorg): the X.Org X server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.5+6ubuntu3b1 (natty), package size 19 kB, installed size 180 kB
<Daekdroom> That means it's 1.9, right?
<yofel> !info xserver-xorg-core
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-core (source: xorg-server): Xorg X server - core server. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.9.0.902-1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 1453 kB, installed size 3724 kB
<Daekdroom> Ah. Thank you.
<h3sp4wn> Is oss4 properly supported yet (Thinking about installing a desktop but I need newer r600 than maverick has) I would rather use anything other than pulseaudio or naked also (even windows)
<yofel> s/also/alsa/ and is oss4 even in the mainline kernel? (didn't keep track of it)
<h3sp4wn> Its not in the mainline kernel but at least with debian its trivial to use it instead without breaking much
<yofel> hm, don't know much about sound, phonon usually works fine here with alsa or pulseaudio so I never cared, but gnome doesn't support anything besides pulseaudio now, right?
<h3sp4wn> I don't really know about gnome (I know on solaris it works just fine with oss4)
<gyger> h3sp4wn: do you know how to connect to wlan from command line... i need to get the updated pkgs, but its saying it cant resolve the addresses
<h3sp4wn> gyger: Using iw or iwconfig ?
<gyger> h3sp4wn: not sure... how would i know?
<h3sp4wn> I dunno of how to use networkmanager for commandline
<h3sp4wn> gyger: Try - dpkg -l \*wireless\*
<gyger> wireless-crda and wireless-tools
<h3sp4wn> Do you need wpa or wpa2 or nothing ?
<yofel> for NM commandline there's 'nmcli'
<yofel> I usually use wpa_supplicant + dhclient
<h3sp4wn> So why cannot you now ?
<gyger> h3sp4wn: its wpa or wpa2 (i think its set to work with either)
<yofel> gyger: see the examples in /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/examples/ to create a wpa_supplicant config file, then use it with 'sudo wpa_supplicant -c configfile.conf -i <interface>', after that run 'sudo dhclient' and you should have a connection
<yofel> gyger: you can also try to use your network manager setup with 'nmcli', but I never tried that yet
<h3sp4wn> You can also use wpa_cli if you know how to
<h3sp4wn> gyger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/541546/
<h3sp4wn> wpa_supplicant -c wpa.conf -Dwext -iwlan0
<h3sp4wn> if it works put it in the background with -B
<h3sp4wn> and run dhclient
<h3sp4wn> or you can put it in the background straight away and then use wpa_cli
<h3sp4wn> (scan / scan_results) and status are pretty useful from in wpa_cli so you can see whats going on
<gyger> this is really getting on my nerves
<gyger> h3sp4wn: just to make sure i am not a retard... i am saving (or transcribing) the paste you sent as wpa.conf... then running the above command without sudo and it should connect, right?
<yofel> gyger: in the paste you need to use your password as the psk= value
<yofel> gyger: and your network ssid=
<gyger> right... that i know
<gyger> right
<h3sp4wn> gyger: It has to run as root afaik
<yofel> and I usually don't use -D
<h3sp4wn> and so does wpa_cli -p /var/run/wpa_supplicant (if you need it)
<gyger> so "sudo wpa_supplicant -c wpa.conf -iwlan0?"
<yofel> should work
<yofel> if your interface is wlan0
<h3sp4wn> I didn't remember if the default is Dmac80211 or whatever the devicescape one is
<gyger> i put in my pwd and it just sits and sits
<gyger> h3sp4wn: i am getting this funky error; ioctl[SIOCSIWSCAN]: Operation not supported. Failed to initiate AP scan.
<gyger> and it just keeps repeating that
<yofel> gyger: 'sudo service network-manager stop' might help
<yofel> NM blocks the device if it's running I think
<gyger> yofel: just remember, folks, when all else fails and you're ready to scream and swear, go grab an ethernet cable
<yofel> agreed
<Daekdroom> Why grab an ethernet cable?
<gyger> Daekdroom: bc I am frustrated w trying to get my wireless to connect over command prompt
<Daekdroom> Ah. I thought it was about hanging yourself.
<gyger> Daekdroom: no... i am a happy person... especially now that i am getting around bug 654578
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 654578 in gdm (Ubuntu) "Returned to gdm screen after logging in" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/654578
<gyger> yofel: IT'S ALIVE!! MUAHAHAHAHAHAHA! (ahem... sorry)
<yofel> ^^
<jamalta> The login bug was resolved?
<jamalta> Meaning, if I go back to Ubuntu and update, I'll be able to login?
<charlie-tca> yes
<jamalta> I guess its worth to try :) brb
<jamalta> charlie-tca: Ah, thanks for confirming!
<jamalta> be back in a bit :)
<charlie-tca> The fix is out now; just need to update
<gyger> charlie-tca: and remember... ethernet cables are our friend
<gyger> s
<charlie-tca> :-)
<gyger> well, now that I'm alive... later kids!
<coz_> howdy doody
<coz_> any new on gdm?
<charlie-tca> fixed; run updates
<coz_> charlie-tca,   gdm?  cool   started updates
<coz_> ok let me try this:)
<charlie-tca> hm, is coz coming back?
<coz_> ok that is sort of fixed :)
<coz_> anyone here with nvidia dual monitors?
<jo-erlend> how come Ubuntu is so terribly conservative about Evolution?
<MTecknology> So everything that depends on python is being recompiled to take out the python2.6 dependency?
<MTecknology> jo-erlend: hm?
<yofel> regarding python: pretty much
<MTecknology> I think wicd is broken right now..
<jo-erlend> MTecknology, Ubuntu seems to use very old versions of Evolution lately.
<MTecknology> !info evolution
<ubottu> evolution (source: evolution): groupware suite with mail client and organizer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.32.1-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 203 kB, installed size 1064 kB
<h3sp4wn> Any ideas for a way to get a ton of contact from an old sony ericsson to somewhere in a decent format via bluez
<h3sp4wn> (i.e something like XML ,csv, txt or at least human readable
<MTecknology> jo-erlend: http://projects.gnome.org/evolution/download.shtml <- according to this the latest and greatest will be in natty
<jo-erlend> MTecknology, seems to me that the old Evolution will be used in Natty?
<nit-wit> U s servers have me updated to booting back in
<nit-wit> US
<MTecknology> jo-erlend: according to the repos 2.32.1-0ubuntu1 is in natty and according to their website 2.32.1 is the latest version
<jo-erlend> yes, that was the newest version when Maverick was released, but when Natty is released, it will be fairly old.
<h3sp4wn> Natty is not frozen yet
<h3sp4wn> and it won't be for ages
<MTecknology> about 3mo before freeze..
<jo-erlend> then there is a chance Evolution 3.0 might still get in Natty?
<MTecknology> it evolution 3.0 is released by then- ya
<MTecknology> Debian import freeze is December 30th
<h3sp4wn> Maybe if its released later as well (Depends on release goals)
<MTecknology> Feature freeze is February 24th
<MTecknology> I need to get the next version of nginx dealt with and ready for debian so it gets imported
<h3sp4wn> MTecknology: For certain (I want to use it :)
<MTecknology> h3sp4wn: the same version of nginx will be included - i'm just splitting the package into nginx-{full,light,extras}
<h3sp4wn> MTecknology: Are you planning on a -snapshot package (I want 0.9.2
<MTecknology> probably not - but....
<MTecknology> ppa:nginx/development
<MTecknology> h3sp4wn: ^ it's a tad unstable atm - but my next upload should deal with all the problems - that'll happen once a launchpad bug is dealt with and I can verify there are no issues
<MTecknology> h3sp4wn: https://launchpad.net/~nginx/+archive/development && https://launchpad.net/~nginx/+archive/stable && https://launchpad.net/~nginx/+archive/php5
<h3sp4wn> I will take a look - I think I am only bothered about embedded perl (maybe even not that) I want to use node.js
<MTecknology> h3sp4wn: embedded perl will be in nginx-extras; that's part of what's broken right now
<BUGabundo> o/
<BUGabundo> sooo
<BUGabundo> I just got stuck on boot
<BUGabundo> nothing in logs relevant
<BUGabundo> upgraded from recovery, and now its up again
<BUGabundo> but I'm seeing elevated use of CPU
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, did you see this: http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/reviews/2010/12/google-chrome-notebook-c48-unboxing-first-impressions.ars
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> not that review
<BUGabundo> but saw others
<BUGabundo> and segphault tweet when he got it
#ubuntu+1 2010-12-10
<BUGabundo> along with several other dozens peeps
<bjsnider> you have peeps?
<h3sp4wn> I don't know what people see in chrome os (Android yes but using a browser all the time no thanks don't like having to use an ajax xterm clone (thats bound to be buggy)
<bjsnider> all software has bugs
<h3sp4wn> Yeah but at least the people writing xterm know what they are doing
<h3sp4wn> bjsnider: Tex is pretty bug free
<bjsnider> google's hackers a pretty good at what they do
<bjsnider> i'm confident they know what they are doing
<h3sp4wn> I am not time will tell - Rather just have android and native apps (intel's android looks interesting)
<h3sp4wn> I think MS is doing as well as anyone for browsers these days (neither mozilla or google want to make it easy for people to stop being tracked)
<bjsnider> i'm sure there's some extension for that
<bjsnider> ...like trackmenot
<bjsnider> which has been around for many years
<h3sp4wn> There is but I want it to be the default
<h3sp4wn> And built in to the browser
<h3sp4wn> (firefox had this code working and the CEO got it reverted)
<taneli> who is the "proxy" user and why does he show up on the login screen?
<MTecknology> The following NEW packages will be installed: libgirepository-1.0-1{a}   The following packages will be REMOVED: libgirepository1.0-1{a}
<MTecknology> interesting..
<rww> not really
<Volkodav> heh
<rww> "Renamed libgirepository1.0-1 to libgirepository-1.0-1 to match Debian and use their kindly provided provides/replaces/conflicts." ~ debian/changelog
<Andre_Gondim> I forgot the name of the program to report bug, what is the name?
<Pici> ubuntu-bug ;)
<Pici> or did you mean apport?
<Andre_Gondim> apport, that's the name, thanks
<Pici> np
<Andre_Gondim> doesn't have apport ar natty?
<Andre_Gondim> doesn't have apport at natty?
<F3RR1S> Sometimes I make things way to complicated....
<F3RR1S> for example, I went through the whole "edit fstab, smb.conf files" when all I really needed to do was click "Places> "Connect to Server" and enter the IP address... and the share works flawlessly...
<maurer_1> I decided to try Natty, like I have with all the previous releases, but this one is different--it didn't just have some broken apps/libs, the entire UI no longer functions (wirelss config, run command, etc.)
<maurer_1> Is there a clean way for me to switch back to gnome-panel without downgrading, or do I just need a script that kills unity and starts gnome-panel?
<MTecknology> heh.. so xfce4-power-manager has been updated but xfce4-power-manager-data hasn't been
<coz_> good day all
<juk> so hey, hi, i can't log in to ui sessions, currently i'm in ctrl+alt+f1 session, after upgrade
<juk> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<juk> !bug
<juk> anyone had an issue gdm bouncing back to login screen after black flashing?
<coz_> juk
<coz_> juk,  you mean you put in your password and it comes back up?
<juk> coz_: yes
<juk> coz_: after flashing
<coz_> juk,   I believe that was fixed....did you do   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<juk> coz_: i'm in +1 already
<juk> coz_: no i didn't
<juk> coz_: well update and upgrade did it been like month since dist upgrade
<juk> coz_: i'll get back you
<coz_> ok
<coz_> ok
<juk> coz_: sup
<coz_> juk,   had to restart
<coz_> juk,  seems there are a few issues with nvidia-settings
<juk> nvidia such a pain in the ars, never would buy nvidia card if i knew that
<coz_> juk,  well i still prefer them... just apparenlty the new nvidia-settings is a bit  querky
<juk> coz_: well, guess gotta check out old nvidia settings, see you
<juk> nvidia module rebuild didn't help, getting kicked back to login screen
<juk> help anyone
<juk> i think it isn't nvidia module issue at all
<juk> anyone else gets kicked off to pink login screen after logging in
<mmdadawow> hi, will it be possible to put the window buttons on the right in 11.04 UnityDesktop?
<sagaci> mmdadawow: should be
<mmdadawow> and change the orange into blue?
<sagaci> that may be hardwired
<sagaci> or themed
<mmdadawow> id like to be able to have my window buttons on the right tbh
<penguin42> mmdadawow: I'm fairly sure you can change it via gconf
<mmdadawow> hopefully unityDesktop allows it
<penguin42> yeh it doesn't seem to have changed that
<mmdadawow> and it wont give any issues when they're in  the upper panel?
<mmdadawow> penguin42: are you on Natty by any chance?
<penguin42> yes
<mmdadawow> would you mind trying to put them on the right and screenshot it for a maximized app?
<penguin42> I actually do have them on the right - but I changed them ages ago
<mmdadawow> ?
<penguin42> This machine is an upgrade from Maverick and I had them on the right in Maverick after Maverick changed them
<mmdadawow> so ur saying u cant put them on the right anymore?
<penguin42> no, read what I've said - I'm saying I've already got them on the right
<mmdadawow> oh ok (sorry, my English)
<mmdadawow> would you mind screenshotting then?
<penguin42> no need, they're on the right
<mmdadawow> i mean so i can see how it looks like when the app is maximized?
<mmdadawow> do the menus take the blank space and get the buttons next to them? that'd be inconsistent
<mmdadawow> or do they appear just next to the indicators?
<penguin42> my natty installation isn't that stable, so I'd wait until it is things probably will still change
<mmdadawow> ok
<mmdadawow> hopefully they won't lock it or make it be stupid if i change them to the right
<coz_> hey guys  ...current update...as of now...want to remove  ubuntu -desktop and unity O)
<UndiFineD> for some that can mean progress :P
<PoKrAk> hello i want now is available e17 ecomorph for ubuntu natty sources ??
<yofel> current e17 is
<yofel> !info e17
<ubottu> e17 (source: e17): The Enlightenment DR17 Window Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.16.999.49898-1 (natty), package size 2419 kB, installed size 7920 kB
<PoKrAk> !info ecomorph
<ubottu> Package ecomorph does not exist in natty
<PoKrAk> buu i wat this
<yofel> what's that?
<PoKrAk> enlightenment witch compiz
<UndiFineD> sounds scary
<PoKrAk> e17 i have now
<jMCg> The reason I upgraded to Natty was somebody in #systemtap telling me that maybe the new Ubuntu release will have support for CONFIG_UTRACE. Well, it does not.
<jMCg> I'm wondering if it's planned to introduce it.
<yofel> what's utrace?
<PoKrAk> ecomorph is used in elive and opengeu
<jMCg> yofel: http://lwn.net/Articles/224772/
<jMCg> i.e.: Something to make SystemTap a bit more useful.
<PoKrAk> someone know something about ubuntu natty and ecomorph ??
<yofel> jMCg: you could ask in #ubuntu-kernel if they know if it'll be there for natty if someone's online there
<jMCg> yofel: ACK.
<alex_mayorga> latest kernels are panicking on me, tips?
<IdleOne> boot to older kernel
<alex_mayorga> IdleOne: I'm now on 2.6.35-23-generic
<alex_mayorga> how do I report the problem?
<IdleOne> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<alex_mayorga> !linus
<alex_mayorga> !linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<phoenixfirebrd> hi using kubuntu11.04  kde  beta 2. dolphin detects every drive twice and only one of that 2  is working
<phoenixfirebrd> ping
<Sir_Konrad> phoenixfirebrd, probably not going to get much support for Kubuntu here, sadly. :(
<phoenixfirebrd> Sir_Konrad: oh
<Sir_Konrad> I don't use it, so I don't know..
<IdleOne> phoenixfirebrd: there is a #kubuntu+1 also
<phoenixfirebrd> Sir_Konrad: ok
<Sir_Konrad> IdleOne, it's invite only.
<IdleOne> oh
<IdleOne> well, stick around and someone might answer
<Sir_Konrad> I'm moving over to Unity right now. :P
<phoenixfirebrd> Sir_Konrad: are you sure that there is kubuntu+1, last time i tried i ended up here
<IdleOne>  Cannot join #kubuntu+1 (Channel is invite only).
<Sir_Konrad> Exactly. I'm sure *someone* in here is also in #kubuntu+1
<phoenixfirebrd> Sir_Konrad: how is unity in usablity ?
<Sir_Konrad> phoenixfirebrd, it's quite good actually! I was surprised, since I was a bit skeptical.
<JontheEchidna> I don't think the #kubuntu+1 channel is official
<charlie-tca> I think #kubuntu+1 forwards to here, doesn't it? This is the official support channel for all official +1 builds
<phoenixfirebrd> ya
<Sir_Konrad> charlie-tca, I would think so, but I keep getting an invite-only message...
<phoenixfirebrd> perhaps i should try in kde+1 ?
<charlie-tca> Might just have to wait for someone who knows, instead of sending a person all over looking for answers in wrong channels.
<IdleOne> Sir_Konrad: you get that message because you are already here
<Sir_Konrad> Hmm... ok. Sorry for any confusion I may have caused. :-\
<IdleOne> actually, I believed I caused it
<yofel> phoenixfirebrd: I think that's because one drive comes from hal and one from udisks, try to remove hal, k3b should be the only thing that still needs it
<phoenixfirebrd> yofel: ok
<Sir_Konrad> Ok guys, talk later. Gotta get to school.
<rork> phoenixfirebrd: for what it's worth I had the same problem, you can safely hide one of the duplicates, the other will stay. Didn't file a bugreport/try to fix it.
<phoenixfirebrd> yofel: worked for me
<phoenixfirebrd> yofel: thank you
<phoenixfirebrd> rork: i am using this just for testing
<phoenixfirebrd> rork: i wont be using k3b, so no problem
<martinjh99> Got a problem - Downloaded the Desktop ISO which is 716Mb size - My Windows burning app won't burn it onto a cd as it is too big but wont burn it on a DVD either for some reason if I put a DVD in instead of a CD is this a known problem?
<yofel> that the disk is oversized: yes, latter is probably an issue with the burning app
<yofel> it actually says so on the download page http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<martinjh99> ah ok - thanks :) Like I said will try and burn it with k3b later then...
<alex_mayorga> yofel: how to report kernel panics?
<yofel> good question, check if there's something in /var/crash, if not, file a usual kernel bug or ask someone else in -bugs or -kernel for help
<alex_mayorga> OK, thanks
<alex_mayorga> yofel: tried "sudo ubuntu-bug linux" per people at #ubuntu-kernel but get "The problem cannot be reported: This is not a genuine Ubuntu package"
<yofel> are you running a mainline kernel?
<alex_mayorga> guess I have a "pirated" copy of natty here :(
<yofel> or is you apt-cache broken?
<yofel> alex_mayorga: or simply pastebin the output of: $ apt-cache policy linux-image-$(uname -r)
<alex_mayorga> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/541924/
<alex_mayorga> had to resort to this version as 2.6.37.8 and 2.6.37.7 both panic
<yofel> alex_mayorga: you'll have to update I fear, you're running 23.40 while latest maverick-updates is 23.41
<yofel> (or break apports sanity check, but that's not really genuine ubuntu then either :P)
<alex_mayorga> how
<yofel> alex_mayorga: just install updates I think?
<alex_mayorga> how do I update the maverick kernel if my sources are now all natty?
<yofel> or is that impossible
<yofel> oh..
<yofel> let me think (of something different than changing sources back)
<alex_mayorga> if I try System>Update I get the partial thing
<yofel> alex_mayorga: where do they panic btw? or does it simply hang
<alex_mayorga> according to http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick-updates/linux my version is legit
<yofel> alex_mayorga: that's not the problem, you don't have maverick-updates in the sources -> invalid
<yofel> apport doesn't do an online check but uses your apt cache
<alex_mayorga> yofel: at boot in one it sais something about scheduling while atomic on gdm
<alex_mayorga> and on .8 it doesn't even get to gdm
<yofel> can you drop to a tty with -7 or is it frozen?
<alex_mayorga> yofel: how do I get back here?
<yofel> ah well, either add maverick-updates to your sources and update the kernel and then report
<yofel> back here from where?
<alex_mayorga> yofel: didn't quite get the tty with -7
<yofel> second (unofficial) option: open /usr/share/pyshared/apport/packaging_impl.py, go to line 150 (last line of is_distro_package()) and change False into True, that'll break apports genuine check
<yofel> alex_mayorga: can you change to a tty with ctrl+alt+f2 with 37-7 ?
<alex_mayorga> yofel: yup I can
<alex_mayorga> ctrl+alt+f2 gets me to a terminal ctrl+alt+f7 gets me back here
<kukuNut> daily build stopped at 12/06?
<yofel> alex_mayorga: I meant, can you do that with the natty kernel that get's to gdm?
<alex_mayorga> I'll have to reboot to try that
<alex_mayorga> but I don't think so I get flashing keyboard LEDs and unresponsive keyboard so I don't think that would work
<alex_mayorga> how can I get the complete line to add maverick-updates to my sources?
<charlie-tca> kukuNut: yes, until the python merges finish, I believe
<yofel> sec
<yofel> alex_mayorga: deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick-updates main restricted multiverse universe
<charlie-tca> kukuNut: actually, the desktop build stopped, the alternate seems to be updated for today
<kukuNut> charlie-tca: ok thnks
<alex_mayorga> yofel: System> Administration > Software Sources, right?
<yofel> yes
<alex_mayorga> that didn't add anything
<yofel> then add it to your /etc/apt/sources.list by hand, haven't used software-properties in ages
<kukuNut> alex_mayorga: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the maverick-updates line
<alex_mayorga> kukuNut, yofel: let me try editing that one by hand
<alex_mayorga> should I comment out everything else
<yofel> no
<phoenixfirebrd> having problem with  bluedevil . not able to browse my mobile
<phoenixfirebrd> i am using kubuntu 11.04, kde 4.6 beta 2
<kukuNut> alex_mayorga: or in admin->synaptics->settings->softwaresources- update tab - enable whatever you want
<yofel> kukuNut: he's trying to add maverick sources to natty, the gui won't help there much
<kukuNut> yofel: ohh.. sorry.
<kukuNut> but what for?
<yofel> kukuNut: trying to update the maverick kernel so apport will let him report that the natty kernels panick
<kukuNut> yofel: there is an 'add' button where you can add whatever..cut and paste
<yofel> alex_mayorga: ^ that didn't work?
<alex_mayorga> yofel: adding deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick-updates main restricted multiverse universe
<alex_mayorga> should I just replace natty for maverick on /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<kukuNut> yofel: I just did and it works
<yofel> well, you could, then update, reboot, report bug, and change back
<kukuNut> alex_mayorga: are you crazy?
<alex_mayorga> kukuNut: a little I guess, I'm using alpha software after all, right? :D
<alex_mayorga> yofel: I should take just the kernel right?
<yofel> all it should update is the kernel, everything else is already higher for lucid
<yofel> s/lucid/natty/
<kukuNut> alex_mayorga: just get the mainline kernel for maverick and install
<yofel> kukuNut: that won't help with reporting the bug
<kukuNut> get it from packages.ubuntu.com
<yofel> since apport is too stupid for such cases
<yofel> well, I have to go for a while, bbl
<alex_mayorga> yofel: thanks for the help
<phoenixfirebrd> anyone using kubuntu?
<phoenixfirebrd> problem with qapt
<kukuNut> phoenixfirebrd: don't know qapt
<kukuNut> phoenixfirebrd: I use apt-get
<phoenixfirebrd> when i started amarok, it asked for optional installation of restricted codecs, i proceeded to install by clicking ok, then qapt popped up and is displaying a message Title:qapt batch installer,Message: waiting for authorization
<phoenixfirebrd> kukuNut: i think it is a bug in qapt
<phoenixfirebrd> kukuNut: are you using kubuntu?
<kukuNut> phoenixfirebrd: I saw that the first time Amarok started and didn't see any problem
<phoenixfirebrd> kukuNut: did you install the restricted codecs when it asked for it?
<kukuNut> yes
<phoenixfirebrd> kukuNut: may be the problem was because i answered the request after a long time.
<kukuNut> phoenixfirebrd: could be but amarok ususally bugs me about the flash so I just say don't bother anymore
<phoenixfirebrd> kukuNut: ok
<kukuNut> phoenixfirebrd: you can install them manually with apt-get though -  I believe those are ffmpeg xine..just take note of what they are
<phoenixfirebrd> kukuNut: xine?
<phoenixfirebrd> kukuNut: did you mean gstreamer?
<kukuNut> phoenixfirebrd: libxine-ffmpeg
<phoenixfirebrd> kukuNut: does 11.04 use xine as backend?
<kukuNut> phoenixfirebrd: phonon as backend but xine is for mp3 i think
<phoenixfirebrd> kukuNut: ok
<TDT> hi guys
<TDT> is the Wubi bug fixed on Natty alpha yet?
<MTecknology> wow.. there's a lot of breaking going on in natty, huh
<TDT> what do you mean?
<MTecknology> at least for my systems, there's a lot of broken apps right now - especially wireless tools
<rww> alpha release is alpha :\
<TDT> well, it's an alpha...
<MTecknology> are we already to alpha.. wow
<MTecknology> 8 days into it, heh
<MTecknology> aight- time to go do some heavy lifting (apparently a ruptured disk doesn't have me in enough pain already-i need to add to it)
 * charlie-tca thinks a lot of breakage in alpha is good! keeps it from being breakage in beta
<alex_mayorga> blank network and bluetooth panel anyone?
<nperry> Hmm, lost all the applets in unity..
<nperry> Still got them in classic session :/
<zanus> http://forums.flingbits.com/topic/115-i-have-no-login-screen/  Anybody have any idea on this?
<genii-around> Hello. I have 11.04 server 64bit, clean LAMP with ssh install. Primarily in use for a CCTV box. init freezes during shutdown every time right after stopping MTA. This a known bug or so?
<genii-around> Is there an upstart log someplace?
<zanus> anybody http://forums.flingbits.com/topic/115-i-have-no-login-screen
<bazhang> zanus, on 11.04?
<IdleOne> from that link you posted it says you "messed" with plymouth...undo the mess
<IdleOne> also 10.10 support in #ubuntu
<kklimonda> hmm, is unity broken? I get an empty desktop when I launch it through the gdm
<penguin42> kklimonda: Is it still installed? AN update earlier today removed unity and ubuntu-desktop
<kklimonda> yeaj, it is
<penguin42> it's certainly very flaky for me when it was installed
<coz_> penguin42,  I think that has been resolved
<alex_mayorga> broken notification panels anyone?
<coz_> alex_mayorga,  did you recently do an dist-upgrade?
<alex_mayorga> kklimonda: I have the same issue
<alex_mayorga> coz_: not really, should I?
<coz_> alex_mayorga,   generally with a prerelease  a   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade would be warranted at least once a week
<coz_> but
<coz_> alex_mayorga,  to day may be an exception
<coz_> alex_mayorga,  as mentioned....earlier today  it would have removed unity
<alex_mayorga> unity doesn't work for me anyway
<coz_> alex_mayorga,  right now a  dist-upgrade wants to remove  libpolkit-qt
<coz_> alex_mayorga,  it doesnt work?
<alex_mayorga> no, if I launch it I get no panels
<coz_> alex_mayorga,   ah ok then install gmrun   and assign a keyboard shortcut to that in compiz  I use  alt+F3
<coz_> alex_mayorga,  then run     gnome-wm --replace
<alex_mayorga> my problem is that video acceleration doesn't work for my card
<coz_> alex_mayorga, in unity there is only one panel at the top and the side shortcut panel  ....right?
<coz_> alex_mayorga,  ah ok ,,,which video card is this?
<alex_mayorga> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GT216 [GeForce GT 230M] (rev a2)
<coz_> alex_mayorga,  and the nvidia-current driver doesnt work for that?
<BUGabundo> heya
<BUGabundo> good news, my work contract was renewed !! WOOT
<alex_mayorga> haven't tried it lately
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo: good for you
<BUGabundo> thanks
<coz_> ok I have to break here....be back later
<coz_> BUGabundo,  cool news guy  congratulations
<BUGabundo> ***
<guntbert> BUGabundo: congrats
<BUGabundo> thanks
<dooglus> today's update: The following packages will be REMOVED:
<dooglus>   ubuntu-desktop unity
<dooglus> huh?
<BUGabundo> aahahahahaahah
<BUGabundo> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<BUGabundo>   libpolkit-qt-1-0{u}
<BUGabundo> I don't have that
<yofel> dooglus: you're not the only one with that
<dooglus> yofel: any idea why it happens?
<yofel> nope
<dooglus> yofel: not that unity was working for me anyway...
<yofel> temporary dependency conflict I guess
<dooglus> I doubt those packages will ever get reinstalled though, unless I specificially ask for it
<dooglus> and if I hadn't noticed they were being removed, I wouldn't know to reinstall them
<dooglus> also, http://www.fsf.org/blogs/community/new-us-cybersecurity-bill-could-threaten-free-software
<penguin42> dooglus: They're back anyway now
#ubuntu+1 2010-12-11
<jamalta> are there any updates on the python 2.7 rebuild?
<rww> jamalta: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=python27 may be useful
<rww> (though I believe it's not comprehensive)
<cozziemoto> hey guys  ..are current updates safe /  ")
<BUGabundo> I'm fine
<BUGabundo> I think chromium was broken
<BUGabundo> but I haven't restarted it
<yofel> here updates stopped being broken today, so I think most rebuilds should be done
<F3RR1S> cozziemoto... safe? well since this is not an official release probably not but they should begin to do more good than harm.
<F3RR1S> cozziemoto, for example I installed and then updated/upgraded and my wifi did not work... a couple of days later, I upgraded again and it was fixed
<F3RR1S> cozziemoto, though it is still not perfect.... I can't disconnect via gui
<F3RR1S> but i am able to disconnect wifi via cli
<IdleOne> cozziemoto: to sum up: update at your own risk
<IdleOne> :)
<F3RR1S> cozziemoto, IdleOne.... EXACTLY.
<F3RR1S> cozziemoto,  you might limit the number of times you update because you are gettting daily builds... (at least that is the way I understand this)
<PKKid> Hey, I was just curious what the general concensous was for how stable / unstable the alpha is?  Is it worth giving it a run in a VBox (for development)?
<F3RR1S> PKKid, i am running it
<PKKid> F3RR1S, Does it crash often?  Im worried with the new UI and Video frontends
<F3RR1S> it is pretty stable but there are some headaches as well.... once those headaches were worked out I do not have too many issues
<F3RR1S> I run gnome
<PKKid> thats probably what I'll be running
<PKKid> Wayland scares me (much like X did). ;)
<F3RR1S> I had to get my refresh rates
<PKKid> but now its *shudder* new and unknown
<PKKid> Hmm, It almost sounds like I should wait..
<F3RR1S> and i am still having issues with my brother wifi printer
<PKKid> I always had issues with my Brother Printer
<F3RR1S> I have not updated for a few days so there may be a fix for it
<F3RR1S> my printer worked great but now there are issues
<PKKid> I wont be printing, im running in a VM
<PKKid> I'll try it.. wont hurt
<F3RR1S> i expect for them to be fixed as we get closer to the official release
<F3RR1S> i had an issue with the desktop
<F3RR1S> it never actually worked on my system so that was a pain in the aces
<PKKid> I made the mistake of updating to the VirtualBox 4 BETA..
<PKKid> that sucked, I hosed my VM
<F3RR1S> not that i cared too much because i am keeping my gnome
<F3RR1S> sucks
<F3RR1S> still it would have been nice to have tried the desktop
<PKKid> It works in 4 BETA now, but the Beta crashes often.. I tried to roll back to 3, but that wont work either..
<PKKid> I should have snapshot it
<F3RR1S> and desktop nova doesn't work either
<F3RR1S> which i liked... maybe i should go and update
<PKKid> Not even sure what that is
<PKKid> whats the package to install to get gnome back?
<F3RR1S> it is a background switcher
<PKKid> download is SOO slow.. :(
<PKKid> ahh
<F3RR1S> gdm, gnome-core, gnome-desktop and some others.... i searched in synaptec and installed it all from there
<PKKid> I was hopinh to use Compiz
<PKKid> I hear its built in, but I dont quite understand how that works because arn't most windows full screen in their new UI?
<F3RR1S> gdm is not the desktop but the desktop manager
<F3RR1S> i am not sure about that
<F3RR1S> i really haven't used compiz too much.
<PKKid> ohh well, thanks for the input.. going to play with it now. :)
<F3RR1S> enjoy
<PKKid> thx
<shcherbak> ok, folks, after logout/login unity/classical applets are gone. Seems to be not to much hussle for me. Next task - remove Unity-shell of Natty. Funny that system is very fast (even with compiz).
<rww> PKKid: Wayland is a long-term goal, not something that'll be in 11.04.
<PKKid> rww: Ohh, I was thinking this was all changing now.  Good to know, thanks
<py1hon> Anyone else suddenly unable to link anything? Looks like something fubar with binutils, maybe
<adminewb1> I need help with ubuntu user switching trouble, on GNOME desktop & login, starting ever since lucid 10.04 or maybe a little before -- even LiveCD sessions exhibit same trouble on this system. That is, it consistently locks up in switching back to the same active user, immediately after password is entered. Lockup meaning the keyboard / mouse completely seizes: NumLock has no effect, no Ctrl-Alt-Fx for text vterminal access, etc. Music play
<adminewb1> another incidental question: why are there official logs for here, but not the plain #ubuntu channel?
<rww> adminewb1: Because Canonical's glorious logbot died again.
<adminewb1> oh dear, well that explains it
<rww> and it has a fun tendency to only pick up random channels when it rights itself.
<rww> you'll notice that ubuntulog is in here and not in there/
<nit-wit> anybody have their unity disappear from the login choice after using the regular desktop, me about a week or so of regular Ubuntu desktop
<penguin42> heck, the left panel is working for me for the 1st time
<coz_> howdy doody
<penguin42> hi
<coz_> penguin42, hey guy
<BUGabundo> anyone here uses android or develops for android, would be willing to package the SDK to a PPA or Universe?
<BUGabundo> erk. let me ask that in the proper place too
<nperry> BUGabundo: I could give the packaging a go :/
<BUGabundo> nice
<coz_> mm last updates  do not allow the launcher to autohide unless window is maximized
<nperry> coz_: Disable autohide and reenable... Worked for me :)
<coz_> nperry,   yeah tried that all morning with no luck :(
<nperry> But I lost all the applets in top bar
<coz_> nperry,   you could either mouse over where they should be to see if they are still there or   run    gnome-wm --replace
<nperry> They are there in gnome-wm :)
<pumba_> hello
<pumba_> is any expert available?
<pumba_> to help me a second step by step with a thing?
<rork> !ask | pumba
<ubottu> pumba: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pumba_> rork...
<pumba_> do i have to put also that !  ?
<pumba_> ubottu, the problem is that there's not an exact and solely answer...
<pumba_> it needs more explanation :(
<pumba_> its not something you just reply with a... single solution...
<pumba_> i dont know if u can understand me... :/
<rork> yes, but nobody has an idea what your problem is...
<rork> so nobody knows wether he's the expert
<pumba_> the problem is that I just installed ubuntu 10.10 over a laptop, and the wireless is not recognized
<pumba_> so doing a search over the net, i have found a program for the solution (driver)
<pumba_> but i dont know what to do with this file...
<rork> for ubuntu 10.10 #ubuntu is the support channel
<pumba_> I just need help to install it...
<pumba_> there are almost 2000 people there...
<pumba_> they dont even notice me :(
<rork> if you asked for help like here that doesn't surprise me, ask the question, tell which hardware you use, where you found the driver and if someone can talk you trough installing
<pumba_> the site is this : http://hostap.epitest.fi/
<pumba_> in few words i have to install this "Host AP"
<pumba_> can someone help me and tell me how?
<nperry> pumba_: As you don't seem to be listening to rork, You need to ask in #ubuntu
<nperry> We are running the devlopment cycle, as much as we could help you - we won't be sining of the same sheet!
<pumba_> :((
<pumba_> i understand nperry :((
 * penguin42 wonders about upgrading his main machine to +1
<nperry> The more the better, just need to make sure you know what your doing and how to report bugs in launchpad :)
<penguin42> oh yeh, I mean <---- this machine has been running it for a few weeks
<nperry> Ah, I see, my bad  :)
<nperry> I'm upset that i've not hit any show-stopping bugs.
<penguin42> you're not trying hard enough!
<fenerlitk> hello
<fenerlitk> anyone here ?
<fenerlitk> does anyone know how to upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04
<fenerlitk> ???
<holstein> fenerlitk: is this for testing purposes?
<fenerlitk> holstein: no
<holstein> i would suggest waiting
<fenerlitk> Hmmm
<holstein> til the upgrade path is clean
<fenerlitk> well
<fenerlitk> im having problems with 1010
<fenerlitk> it's asking me to login to a command line
<fenerlitk> when i boot
<fenerlitk> and sometimes it doesn't
<charlie-tca> I would read the topic anyway. Upgrades are broken right now
<fenerlitk> when I shut down some purple screen appears
<fenerlitk> writting some errors before it shuts
<holstein> yeah, unless your into finding bugs and reporting, i would suggest trouble shooting your 10.10 install
<holstein> that being said http://zeeis.me/upgrade-to-ubuntu-11-04/
<holstein> BUT again, not a good idea
<fenerlitk> i wont upgrade
<charlie-tca> If 10.10 is broken, upgrading WILL break 11.04
<holstein> fenerlitk: you can PM me if you want
<fenerlitk> but i don't know how to fix my 10.10
<fenerlitk> ok
<holstein> and ill give you some suggestions
<filosofixit> I did an upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 on my netbook and I am now unable to login. The screen dumps back to the GDM-loginscreen. Any ideas?
<charlie-tca> from the topic - Python 2.7 rebuilds are happening now, please wait with updates/upgrades until the rebuilds are done.
<penguin42> filosofixit: If you select the classic desktop does it work?
<charlie-tca> You can try switching to a tty and updating with sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, there was a fix for that.
<filosofixit> penguin42 : nope... all choices end up back at the loginscreen
<filosofixit> but it appears that I am logged in when I dump back at the login screen (a green ticker on my username)
<filosofixit> maybe I should do a clean install....
<IdleOne> libubuntuone1.0-cil is still broken ?
<Volkodav> Anybody has an idea how long the python rebuild may take ? I never rebooted since I removed a lot of stuff bedore saw the warning lol
<Vanishing> anyone here use ejabberd?
<Vanishing> upgrade yesterday added a ejabberd to my gdm user list..
<charlie-tca> Like a new user?
<Vanishing> well
<Vanishing> i had ejabberd user before
<Vanishing> but then it didn't show up in gdm login window
<Vanishing> this time it did
<Vanishing> alone with yaws
<charlie-tca> Hm, maybe it is just looking for all users now?
<Vanishing> lols
<Vanishing> that would be a bit...out of this world..
<charlie-tca> What about giving it a UID outside the normal users id?
<Vanishing> below 1000?
<charlie-tca> yes, but I am just guessing at it...
<Vanishing> but how?
<Vanishing> i checked /etc/group and /etc/passwd
<Vanishing> they are well under
<charlie-tca> oh
<charlie-tca> well, then... I have no idea
<Vanishing> hmm
<Vanishing> thanks anyways
<charlie-tca> Maybe someone else will jump in, or at least answer in a bit
<Vanishing> the other 196 ppl are busy..xD
<Vanishing> charlie-tca: http://www.danielgibbs.net/journal/how-to-remove-user-names-from-ubuntu-9-10-gdm-login-screen
<rigved> or they have no clue on how to help you!
<Vanishing> charlie-tca: seems the only way is to disable user list?...T.T
<Vanishing> rigved: or that..XD
<Vanishing> charlie-tca: testing this method..http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9439011#post9439011
<Vanishing> charlie-tca: ty again...brb
<Vanishing> charlie-tca: worked
<charlie-tca> Great! Although I think I did not help with it, anymore then the rest in here.
<detrate> hi, I've tried installing ubuntu 11.04 by upgrading from 10.10 twice on my laptop
<detrate> it failed both times
<detrate> something about python 2.7-minimal failing to install
<detrate> this is in a wubi environment, if it matters
<detrate> I was tempted to upgrade because of the poor performance I was getting in 10.10 netbook version
<detrate> I have a dell studio, i7 with ATi video that runes like a slug in 10.10 with the ATi drivers installed
<detrate> the window decorations are littered with fragmented colors
<nit-wit> detrate, how did it run with generic drivers
<detrate> much better but the window decorations still have fragmented colors, however they are different
<detrate> I'd show you a screenshot but the boot stalls at the wubi virtual drive lookup porition
<nit-wit> detrate, did load a actual ati diver did you try onr opg the ppa
<detrate> I can reinstall and take more screenshots if this is helpful
<detrate> the ati drive from jockey-gtk
<detrate> diver*
<detrate> driver* >_<
<detrate> is there any way to recover my system from this python issue?
<detrate> or do I have to reinstall?
<nit-wit> detrate, for a downgrade yes
<detrate> well, I'd like to run 11.04 if possible
<detrate> All I did was update-manager -d
<detrate> and it failed on the python package
<detrate> this is a touchscreen laptop, so I'm really interested in getting the most out of unity with it if possible
<detrate> but so far... my thinkpad is kicking the crap out of the dell studio
<nit-wit> detrate, try this ppa https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<detrate> okay, so those are the most up-to-date drivers?
<detrate> but I probably have to reinstall maverick first, eh?
<nit-wit> detrate, I think you may not undersatnd the world of open source
<detrate> well, that is quite the assumption
<nit-wit> detrate, little or know support for any drivers most are reverse engineered
<detrate> I understand that
<nit-wit> detrate, you want help or abuse I can abuse you if you like.;)
<detrate> I'm just trying to figure out what the best fit for this laptop would be
<nit-wit> detrate, You might try a thread at the UF that lsts the graphics card bigger base of people to see the information
<detrate> well, I'm over the ATi issue, I realize that nvidia does much better in this regard
<detrate> I just want to know about the python issue at this point
<detrate> should I just hold off on upgrading to 11.04 beta? or do I need to take additional steps to get the beta installed properly?
<detrate> the only reason I'm using wubi by the way, is because this is on a windows 7 laptop that they didn't give me a reinstallation CD for
<detrate> but like I said, it's a touchscreen and I'd be very intersted in getting more involved with linux + touch
<detrate> okey dokey
<detrate> well that's cool, I'll see what's happening in the Arch world
<coz_> hey all
#ubuntu+1 2010-12-12
<dooglus> 11.04 doesn't have a working wubi installer I don't think - I read that somewhere recently
<nit-wit> dooglus, not for a lopng time
<nit-wit> long
<dooglus> nit-wit: that guy you were arguing with earlier was trying to do a wubi install
<nit-wit> dooglus, who was I arguing withh I forget
<dooglus> 'detrate'
<dooglus> he had an ATI card which didn't work well in 10.10 so he was trying 11.04 but unable to install
<dooglus> I have an ATI card which doesn't work well in 11.04 too
<dooglus> what's that PPA you mentioned?
<nit-wit> dooglus, it wasn't a arguement but realizing that the IRC is limited in its scope with new users
<dooglus> ubuntu-x-swat?  what's in it?
<nit-wit> dooglus, x-swat I get the link
<bjsnider> ati cards do not work well in linux
<dooglus> I have the link - but am currently in a virtual console due to X issues...
<bjsnider> news flash
<nit-wit> dooglus, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<dooglus> nit-wit: thanks :)
<dooglus> in 10.10 I could use the '-vo xv' mode in mplayer but it doesn't work in 11.04
<dooglus> any idea why that might be?  unity is all messed up too, graphically
<nit-wit> dooglus, I like the IRC but I find a real mix of the expert to the clueless I'm in their closer to the clueless, but I know when I'm there.;)
<dooglus> nit-wit: I find I almost never get a useful answer to any question I ask in IRC
<dooglus> nit-wit: I assume that puts me towards the expert end of the spectrum
<dooglus> nit-wit: either that, or everyone hates me
<nit-wit> dooglus, if they hate you they hate me welcome to the club.;)
<dooglus> nit-wit: do you have an unanswered question I might be able to help you with?
<nit-wit> dooglus, what is the meaning of life anyway, otherwise I'm just on the channels
<dooglus> nit-wit: there is no meaning.  enjoy it while you can because you're a long time dead
<dooglus> hope that helps
<nit-wit> dooglus, star dust is what I am and always will be.
<dooglus> nit-wit: boing boing recently told me that the days of the week were named after the 7 'planets' as they were thought to be in oldern times - saturnday, sunday, moonday, etc.
<dooglus> but I fail to see how the other 4 refer to planels
<dooglus> weird typo
<nit-wit> dooglus, never heard that but heh why not, the funny thing is the matter carbon based life is made of wasn't created by the big bang but super nova's
<nit-wit> hard to say if the big bang was anymore then a theory
<nit-wit> is/was
<dooglus> is it just me or is this channel a lot quieter than it has been for previous development cycles?
<nit-wit> dooglus, I didn't know about it till a week ago
<yofel> dooglus: it's alpha time, it'll be busier after like A3 and quite busy for beta
<yofel> and the answer to the meaning of life is 42 by the way :P
<dooglus> yofel: I just checked logfile sizes.  it's pretty much the same as this time last year
<yofel> yeah, there aren't that many of us brave folks out there
<dooglus> wikileaks.org is back up, but redirects to a real wiki.  odd.
<error_203> hi any one can tell me how 11.04 alpha 1 is working
<crimsun> carefully? sometimes? not at all?
<crimsun> choose two of the three
<holstein> i would say an advanced testing state
<error_203> k
<error_203> so it is stable or not
<holstein> its in testing
<error_203> i mean to say that is it is good
<holstein> i wouldnt call it stable til its done
<error_203> k
<holstein> depends on what your doing
<holstein> and how adventerous you are i suppose
<error_203> is 3d features in it ?
<error_203> its on unity?
<holstein> unity AFAIK
<holstein> im here more for ubuntustudio
<holstein> which is still on gnome
<error_203> oh
<error_203> m only come here to know abt this m using bt4
<holstein> i think there is so many changes going on
<holstein> you really need to just grab a live daily
<holstein> and see about it
<error_203> don't have much time, working related to security pen testing using backtrack
<error_203> k thanx buddy c u again
<holstein> :)
<coz_> good day
<TopGear> hey
<TopGear> the grub in kubuntu 11.04 doesn't do what I want it to do...
<TopGear> It gives me an Unknow Filesystem error
<TopGear> hello foks
<TopGear> folks
<TopGear> the grub in kubuntu 11.04 doesn't do what I want it to do...
<TopGear> unknown file system
<TopGear> what should i do to fix it?
<BUGabundo> guud afternuun o/
<CosmiChaos> yehaa i'm diving through the ocean of failure right on the back of a crumpy narwhale :D
<Bookman> Holy cow, is this the way Ubuntu is going????  With this new interface?
<penguin42> Bookman: It's less bad than I feared, although it's still being worked on I guess, and it seems easier to disable than I'd feared
<Bookman> I am afraid I'm jumping ship!  I have 6 machines plus my PO
<Bookman> S systems and I don't like where it is going.
<penguin42> Bookman: I can understand - out of interest which ship are you jumping to?
<Bookman> Mandriva
<penguin42> nod, not tried that for a long time my self
<Bookman> Yup.  Tried it way back in Mandrake 7.0 I believe
<penguin42> Bookman: If you just want to disable Unity, go into the compiz settings manager and untick the Unity plugin
<Bookman> No, I want a distro that I can stay current with
<Bookman> Something that I don't have to 'disable' features on.
<penguin42> yep, I understand
<Bookman> Too bad as Ubuntu was something I could depend upon.  And so did my users.
<cdbs> No, please don't disable the Unity plugin!
<cdbs> If you want to avoid unity, then please use the classic desktop session instead
<penguin42> Bookman: The other option is just to log in using the 'Ubuntu Classic desktop' option - that gets you the old style
<penguin42> cdbs: 1) Why 2) Does classic get you compiz?
<cdbs> penguin42: yes, and PLEASE don't tell people to disable the plugin, it leads to a blank desktop
<cdbs> penguin42: classic gets you to the old-style desktop with panels
<penguin42> cdbs: Please can you justify why that happens?
<cdbs> penguin42: Because there is nothing to replace unity
<Bookman> There you go.  This new interface is a disaster in my opinion.  Maybe I'm just old fashioned.
<penguin42> cdbs: OK, where is this documented - what's really going on when you choose classic and when you don't ?
<cdbs> penguin42: it isn't documented (don't seek docs when it comes to dev releases) but seb128 said it once on the #ubuntu-desktop channel
<cdbs> and someone posted it (along with other gotchas) on planet ubuntu
<penguin42> url?
<penguin42> cdbs: So what does 'classic' do - does it get me just metacity or does it get me either metacity or compiz based on previous settings?
<cdbs> the latter
<cdbs> based on previous settings
<cdbs> I just read it plain on planet.ubuntu.com around 3 weeks ago, can't remember who wrote it
<Bookman> Well, the best of luck with the new Unity interface.....I have machines to change over!
<bencahill> ratcheer: ah! :)
<ratcheer> Yes
<bencahill> ratcheer: I see a couple of mods in here, it probably just doesn't have much activity :)
<ratcheer> A couple of days ago, I lost Unity. A few more updates and it came back, but the top panel is empty except for the Ubuntu application link. No menus, no indicators. Can anyone help?
<penguin42> ratcheer: Yeh the top menu isn't happy for me either
<penguin42> I suspect the 'unity-panel-ser' segfault I'm seeing in dmesg is the likely problem
<ratcheer> penguin42: Thanks. So, just wait for future updates, hoping to fix it?
<penguin42> ratcheer: Yeh or go and fix it!
<ratcheer> penguin42: Its funny that no bugs are reported on Launchpad, except for one that is just for IBM video cards.
<penguin42> IBM video cards? They haven't made any in decades
<ratcheer> penguin42: Sorry, I mean Intel.
<penguin42> yeh, well I am running on an Intel one
<ratcheer> penguin42: Mine is nvidia, but the problem seems very similar.
<penguin42> I guess it's not related to teh GL driver then
<ratcheer> penguin42: I can get you a link to the bug, if you want.
<penguin42> just say bug number here
<ratcheer> It is 667208
<penguin42> bug 667208
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 667208 in unity (Ubuntu) "[i915GM] no top panel no menu bar" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/667208
<ratcheer> Great work, ubottu
<penguin42> it's good like that
<penguin42> I suspect there are a whole bunch of related bugs
<penguin42> ratcheer: So do you see exactly what that describes - i.e. are you missing the side bar as well?
<penguin42> heck, it downloaded the m->n update in not long at all, butit's saying 2hours 11 to install it
<ratcheer> penguin42: No, everything seems fine on mine except the empty top panel.
<penguin42> yeh, all good here except no top panel - I have my old one
<ratcheer> I'm not sure what you mean...
<penguin42> ratcheer: I used to have a gnome panel at the top of my display prior to upgrade, it's still there - the old gnome-panel not the new unity one
<ratcheer> penguin42: Ok. Anyway, I guess I'll just wait for future updates. I've already updated this afternoon, but no change to my top panel problem. I have 19 held updates, but none of them seem to have anything to do with it.
<penguin42> Welcome to the Alpha releases
<ratcheer> Yeah, I know. At least natty is better than Lucid was. Maverick was pretty smooth sailing, for me.
#ubuntu+1 2011-12-05
<smallfoot-> this unity shit fucking sucks
<smallfoot-> its no wonder everyone is ditching ubuntu
<smallfoot-> and moving to linux mint
<iceroot> what is the default openjdk in 12.04? ver6 or ver7? both are in the repos
<sagaci> err, doesn't look like there's a default
<iceroot> but i dont see a reason to have ver6 and ver7 in the repos
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<geser> looks like openjdk-6 is still the "default" as it's in main while openjdk-7 is only in universe (at least at the moment)
<FernandoMiguel> good afternoon
<iceroot> geser: ah yes you are right, i was not looking at the repos, so the dependencies from eclipse are correctly set
<Ian_Corne> what version of eclipse is in the repo now, and is it usable with plugins yet?
<Ian_Corne> I've abandoned hope on eclipse from the repo a while ago
<iceroot> !info eclipse precise
<ubottu> 'precise' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<Ian_Corne> :)
<Ian_Corne> !info eclipse
<iceroot> Ian_Corne: 3.7.0-1
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.7.0-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 16 kB, installed size 128 kB
<Ian_Corne> I'm thinkging it defaults to precies?
<Ian_Corne> oh it doesn't
<Ian_Corne> but does it work with plugins yet?
<Ian_Corne> It didn't used to because of version naming or something
<iceroot> Ian_Corne: i dont know, i am using netbeans now, because eclipse wants to pull openjdk6 and i only have 200mb free
<Ian_Corne> You're deving on java7 already
<Ian_Corne> nice
<Ian_Corne> I don't think i'll see java 7 in the near future where I'm working :)
<iceroot> i hope there is no difference for what i am trying here
<iceroot> just some xml-foo with java/dom and i hope there is no difference in jdk6/7 and no difference to the evil sun/oracle-jdk
<atdiehm> am I better off with the daily, or sticking with alpha 1 ....
<atdiehm> I need to see if the 3.2 kernel is going to fix some stuff on my new lappy
<gnomefreak> im guessing libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio is no longer needed
<gnomefreak> smoke
<gnomefreak> damn
<atdiehm> Just tried alpha 1 on my new zenbook, the screen turned on and showed a keyboard next to a person... then a blinking cursor for 10 sec or so... then the screen shut off
<atdiehm> I heard the "bla doop" sound that plays when the login screen is presented, so I know it kept booting.. just didn't display
<atdiehm> pulling down the daily now to try that
<alex_mayorga> atdiehm: ctrl+alt+f2
<atdiehm> same happens with the daily... booting off USB, it shows the keyboard next to the person at the bottom ... then a blinking cursor top left .... and then the screen goes off
<atdiehm> ctrl-alt-f2 does nothing
<alex_mayorga> IIRC that gets me to a text based console
<atdiehm> it might have, but the screen is still off
<atdiehm> it's not just black... it's off
<alex_mayorga> perhaps try plugging an external monitor?
<atdiehm> it's a new ultrabook, and I don't have a micro-hdmi converter on me
<alex_mayorga> atdiehm: got a URL for the specs?
<atdiehm> one sec
<atdiehm> http://zenbook.asus.com/product/?c=spec
<atdiehm> it's the 13" i5
<FernandoMiguel> you got one of those? cool
<atdiehm> it's pretty nice, but it's too new for ubuntu
<atdiehm> so much isn't supported
<FernandoMiguel> I consider buying one, but too much € for me
<FernandoMiguel> got a 13" dell vostro
<FernandoMiguel> atdiehm: afaik you might need some kernel parm to work around that GPU
<FernandoMiguel> either nag bjsnider or jump on #ubuntu-x and ask sarvat
<FernandoMiguel> most of it is sandy bridge
<bjsnider> it looks like it's sandybridge
<FernandoMiguel> but that should work with kernel 3.0.2
<alex_mayorga> bluetooth 4.0? =O
<FernandoMiguel> yeah, I've been saying for years: Ubuntu (and most "Desktop distros") are meant for hw between 6 months old and 3-5 years
<FernandoMiguel> alex yep. iphone has it too
<bjsnider> intel puts code int he kernel for unreleased hardware all the time
<alex_mayorga> is that a software thing or does the radios actually changed?
<bjsnider> atdiehm, go to #ubuntu-x and talk to sarvatt
<bjsnider> he's our snb expert
<atdiehm> snb?
<atdiehm> I just want ot keep this laptop :-p
<bjsnider> sandybridge
<atdiehm> oneiric works on it....
<atdiehm> ther are just features that aren't working
<atdiehm> and I was told in some forums that it seems the 3.2 kernel is fixing some of those features
<atdiehm> so I wanted to try out the alpha since it had that kernel
<atdiehm> because I'm probably going to return the laptop today if I can't assure myself I'll have good use of it in a few months
<atdiehm> like... right now... I have no option to disable the touchpad while I type.... which is a deathblow
<atdiehm> and the battery life is like 2.5hrs when it's 8 in windows
<alex_mayorga> atdiehm: I'd say follow bjsnider advise, he's got my video working reliably in the past ;-)
<atdiehm> because the screen won't stay at anything but 100% brightness
<atdiehm> alex_mayorga, his advise it to speak with sarvatt, and I'm waiting ot hear back from him :)
<alex_mayorga> atdiehm: never mind then :)
<FernandoMiguel> atdiehm: you can use a more recent kernel oon 11.10
<atdiehm> FernandoMiguel, how then? link?
<atdiehm> because the ubuntu wiki says to use kernel 3.2
<atdiehm> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AsusZenbook
<atdiehm> on there
<FernandoMiguel> atdiehm: my dell is 9h on win and was <3h on ubuntu . with a few tweaks its now >5h
<atdiehm> and I asked in the channel yesterday, and was told to install the alpha
<atdiehm> I could stomach 5ish
<FernandoMiguel> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<atdiehm> FernandoMiguel, I don't know if I've got the stones to do a manual kernel update....
<FernandoMiguel> eheh
<FernandoMiguel> it *should* be safe
<FernandoMiguel> you always keep the older one
<FernandoMiguel> BUT the tweaks aren't all in the kernel
<atdiehm> I'm a fedora guy, so I know very little of the deb packages and tools they use
<FernandoMiguel> cool... that asus wiki tells me how to fix usb3 :D
<FernandoMiguel> maybe now I can gete suspend to work too
<FernandoMiguel> atdiehm: download the daily kernel for your arch and the -all deb
<FernandoMiguel> put all 3 on an empty folder
<FernandoMiguel> sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<FernandoMiguel> reboot
<atdiehm> k
<atdiehm> FernandoMiguel, you said all 3 ... but there are only 2 files?
<FernandoMiguel> humm
<FernandoMiguel> headers, image, all
<FernandoMiguel> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/daily/2011-12-05-oneiric/linux-headers-3.2.0-999-generic_3.2.0-999.201112050405_amd64.deb
<FernandoMiguel> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/daily/2011-12-05-oneiric/linux-headers-3.2.0-999_3.2.0-999.201112050405_all.deb
<FernandoMiguel> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/daily/2011-12-05-oneiric/linux-image-3.2.0-999-generic_3.2.0-999.201112050405_amd64.deb
<FernandoMiguel> atdiehm: ^^^^
<atdiehm> ah... image/headers
<FernandoMiguel> $ cat /sys/class/scsi_host/host0/link_power_management_policy
<FernandoMiguel> max_performance
<FernandoMiguel> this cant be good :\
<atdiehm> FernandoMiguel, it epic-fails just like the alpha 12.4
<FernandoMiguel> how?
<atdiehm> screen just turns off
<atdiehm> gonna try the 3.1
<atdiehm> how do I un-install 3.2?
<alex_mayorga> atdiehm: can you ssh to it?
<atdiehm> alex_mayorga, probably......
<atdiehm> would that be helpful?
<atdiehm> if networking has been enabled, I don't see why I wouldnt' be able to shell in...
<alex_mayorga> atdiehm: would at least allow you to see dmesg and such
<alex_mayorga> just throwing random ideas from the days where my nvidia was borked :-)
<FernandoMiguel> atdiehm: ah so it's not the install that fails, just the booting
<alex_mayorga> perhaps you can also do ubuntu-bug from ssh and at least get the bug reported
<FernandoMiguel> naaa
<FernandoMiguel> not really supported
<atdiehm> the alpha actually fully boots
<atdiehm> it even makes the login screen noise
<atdiehm> the screen is just not on
<atdiehm> how many kernels does it keep.......
<atdiehm> I'm installing 3.1 now... I don't want to be ass raped with no bootable install ....
<atdiehm> :)
<atdiehm> the 3.1 kernel turns a screen on at least :-p
<FernandoMiguel> you keel them all
<FernandoMiguel> it doesn't get replaced
<FernandoMiguel> either use aptitude or synaptic to remove the ones you want to remove
<atdiehm> so, I got 3.2 to boot
<atdiehm> the touchpad is super choppy, but I've got 5+hrs of battery life, and the multi-touch works...
<atdiehm> but it's really choppy
<atdiehm> it goes off and on.... and ignores about 1 out of 4 swipes, or jumps around
<FernandoMiguel> atdiehm: coooolll
<FernandoMiguel> atdiehm: $ acpi -V | grep Bat
<FernandoMiguel> Battery 0: Discharging, 98%, 04:41:47 remaining
<atdiehm> I don't know if it's usable .... the touchpad was perfect with 3.0 kernel.... it just wasn't recognized, so the disable when typing wasn't an option, and multitouch didn't work
<atdiehm> now multitouch and disable when typing works, but it sucks to use :-p
<nhaines> The march of progres!  \o/
<atdiehm> gotta combine the two and it'll be full of win
<alex_mayorga> atdiehm: lspci | grep vga
<atdiehm> if I install 12.04 alpha ... will I get upgraded automatically as it goes?
<atdiehm> alex_mayorga, that command gives nothing, but what was it for?
<alex_mayorga> atdiehm: perhaps I messed it up but it should tell something about the video card on the system
<atdiehm> there's a kernel issue keeping it from booting properly
<atdiehm> I got around that
<atdiehm> I can boot into the 12.04 daily right now
<atdiehm> and my touchpad and battery are much better
<nhaines> atdiehm: yes, you'll just be upgraded automatically as it goes, but you might still want to reinstall at or around beta 2 or final relesae.
<atdiehm> well.. the touchpad is recognized, and the multitouch works..... but it's much more flakey than with the 3.0 kernel
<nhaines> This has nothing to do with kernel drivers but only about shifting packages.  :)
<nhaines> ("This" being the potential desire to reinstall near the release date.)
<sskalnik> Is the "admin" group deprecated in favor of the "sudo" group in Precise?
<FernandoMiguel> Pici: ^^^
<alex_mayorga> sskalnik: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/TechnicalOverview/Alpha1#General
<sskalnik> Thanks, alex_mayorga
<alex_mayorga> sskalnik: np
<Pici> FernandoMiguel: eh, whats up?
<FernandoMiguel> Pici: just trying to guide sskalnik.... I read something you said about admin group a few weeks back
<Pici> FernandoMiguel: That would be news to me, I didn't know that we were switching to the 'sudo' group.
<Pici> Maybe you're thinking of Pitti?
<FernandoMiguel> maybe
<FernandoMiguel> sorry
<nhaines> Pici: surprise.  :)
<Pici> Its okay, I'm used to getting his hilights.
<yofel> hm, recently I'm getting "Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.TimedOut: Activation of org.freedesktop.PackageKit timed out" after every apt-get update
<yofel> anyone an idea where that comes from?
<trism> yofel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/packagekit/+bug/898891
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 898891 in packagekit (Ubuntu) "Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.TimedOut: Activation of org.freedesktop.PackageKit timed out" [Undecided,In progress]
<yofel> thanks :)
<BluesKaj> trism, yeah i had the same error , the fix worked for me as well, thks
<atdiehm_lappy> well I upgraded to kernel 3.2 because I was instructed in forums to upgrade to 3.2 to get support for my touchpad, however, now the right click button won't register, and the left click doesn't work with dragging ... and I don't know where to go to try and debug this
<atdiehm_lappy> I'm running 11.10, but with the 3.2 kernel
<atdiehm_lappy> but the same issues are in 12.04, and I could boot into that if it helped
<atdiehm_lappy> since it was the same situation, I've stayed win 11.10 with the updated kernel
#ubuntu+1 2011-12-06
<Hilikus> how do i install pulseaudio from 12.04 into 11.10?
<FernandoMiguel> Hilikus: you do know there's a lot depending there, right?
<FernandoMiguel> pulse. alsa, kernel, etc
<FernandoMiguel> Hilikus: I would go with audio team ppa
<Hilikus> no, because i haven't been able to try to install it
<Hilikus> ok
<Hilikus> which ppa is that? they compile pulse for 11.10?
<FernandoMiguel> Hilikus: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/ppa
<FernandoMiguel> stopped on natty
<Hilikus> FernandoMiguel: that's pulse 0.9.22
<Hilikus> :S
<gnomefreak> anyone else seeing unity_support crashing?
<pangolin> not since i switched to KDE
<pangolin> unhelpful, sorry :/
<bjsnider> yeah, at least kde is crash-free
<pangolin> I don't know about that
<pangolin> just that i gave up on Unity...
<matrixa1> unity is a lagfest
<matrixa1> especially on mesa
<gnomefreak> im not lagging
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<gnomefreak> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj>  hi gnomefreak
<BluesKaj> I'm confused , if I install ubuntu 12.04 on my other pc (running kubuntu 12.04 here) , what desktop will be the default or do I choose during the install
<BluesKaj> ?
<gnomefreak> BluesKaj: unity is default in Ubuntu
<gnomefreak> its either 2D or 3D you can choose when you login
<BluesKaj> gnomefreak, yeah, I was afraid of that :P
<BluesKaj> I have nvidia 8400gs card installed on that pc , so it should up to the task of running unity in 3D
<BluesKaj> should be
<BluesKaj> I'm curious about all the fuss and complaining about unity
<gnomefreak> it should. hell im using default ati drivers and it works great
<gnomefreak> it has bugs a lot of them at times. right now the only one i have is unity_support crash on login
<gnomefreak> brb smoke
<Vegar> Why isn't python-gobject-cairo packages for python3 as well?
<Vegar> (this also goes for oneiric)
<Vegar> packaged*
<gnomefreak> Vegar: its in 12.04
<gnomefreak> source package is pygobject
<gnomefreak> ubottu: info python-gobject-cairo
<ubottu> python-gobject-cairo (source: pygobject): Python Cairo bindings for the GObject library. In component main, is standard. Version 3.0.0-0ubuntu4 (oneiric), package size 7 kB, installed size 248 kB
<gnomefreak> Vegar: ^^^
<gnomefreak> its in both releases
<Vegar> gnomefreak: I can't find it
<Vegar> gnomefreak: python-gobject-cairo is for python 2.6 and 2.7
<Vegar> gnomefreak: following the naming scheme used for other packages, I am looking for python3-gobject-cairo
<gnomefreak> Vegar: in terminal type without the "s "apt-cache policy python-gobject-cairo" it will tell you wher eit is than you need to make sure that repo is enabled. its in main so you should have it enabled but check anyway
<gnomefreak> Vegar: `it doesnt have a 3 in it
<Vegar> gnomefreak: that's the problem
<gnomefreak> its version 3.0 why is that an issue>?
<Vegar> gnomefreak: python-gobject-cairo does NOT have support for python3
<gnomefreak> than why is it version 3.0
<Vegar> version 3 of cairo
<Vegar> or python-gobject
<gnomefreak> the package you are looking for is there. now if that is not the issue file a bug on i t
<Vegar> here is what python-gobject-cairo contains:
<Vegar> /usr/lib/pyshared/python2.7/gi/_gi_cairo.so
<Vegar> /usr/lib/pyshared/python2.6/gi/_gi_cairo.so
<Vegar> no .so for python3.0
<Vegar> or 3.2 or whatever
<Vegar> it is version 3.0 of the gobject-introspection libraries
<Vegar> but it does not have libraries PYTHON 3
<gnomefreak> this problem is why we file bugs
<Vegar> I see
<Vegar> I will do that then
<alkisg> I'm interested in installing Precise on a real system (no VM) with btrfs with file system compression on... ...or it's not that stable yet, and I should stick to ext4?
<bjsnider> alkisg, the latter
<alkisg> Thank you bjsnider
<bjsnider> you can convert from extx to btrfs in the future, but not the reverse
<alkisg> No problem; I'll postpone the compressed btrfs tests for later on, when it's ready
 * alkisg reboots to start the installation...
<edgy> Hi, I tried to use virt-manager with spice but it seems precise doesn't support it yet, any idea why?
<batlock> does 12.xx use gnome 3 or unity
<rigved> batlock: it has unity by default. gnome shell can be easily installed.
<Pici> batlock: unity is a shell for gnome 3, but it is not gnome shell.
<batlock> so .... is this unity bs going to be in 12?
<batlock> or is there something new yall are trying
<Ian_Corne> ...
<FernandoMiguel> batlock: coming from someone who disliked it aswell
<FernandoMiguel> it's getting better.... give it an honest try
<FernandoMiguel> use compiz to make it be what you want
<FernandoMiguel> I did
<FernandoMiguel> I can _tolerate_ it and use it
<FernandoMiguel> muli monitor support is still very weak, and I hope they get it fixed before release
<Ian_Corne> they're focusing on that
<Ian_Corne> in 12.04
<bjsnider> you'll soon all be forced to use gnome-shell. one of us! one of us! one of us!
<batlock> so if i run compiz with an nvidia 9600gsm and nvidia-current will i see titlebars or will it refuse to draw them like it does in 11.xx
<bjsnider> there is no such problem
<batlock> funny
<bjsnider> that's a support request, not a bug
<batlock> actually it happens on multiple systems with different nvidia cards..
<batlock> all in 11 (ot in here sorry)
<batlock> but gnome3 does look shwagga
<batlock> shwagga like unity
<bjsnider> batlock, what's the bug number?
<batlock> haven't filed one, can't run the bugreporter when that happens
<batlock> usually i'm forced to tty1 sudo shutdown -r now
<Ian_Corne> how do you expect to get it fixed then?
<FernandoMiguel> what's currently the best tool to erase a disk?
<bjsnider> if unity doesn't work on nvidia, someone _must_ have filed a bug already
<batlock> i'm not worried baout that, i'm about to fix it by reverting to 10.10 lts, i'm only in here, to ask about 12
<FernandoMiguel> batlock: you should have logs afterwards?
<FernandoMiguel> or you could ssh in and get them
<Ian_Corne> 10.04 was lts
<batlock> the 04's are lts?
<Ian_Corne> yes
<batlock> my brain needs a kickstart then
<Ian_Corne> and every even pre number
<Ian_Corne> but it's not set in stone
<batlock> is 11.04 lts?
<Ian_Corne> no
<Ian_Corne> even numbers
<batlock> aah
<Ian_Corne> 8.04, 10.04
<Ian_Corne> and 12.04
<batlock> allright then.. ty
<Ian_Corne> but please
<Ian_Corne> report the bug
<bjsnider> that problem would have been easy enough to fix i'm sure
<Ian_Corne> I haven't found the bug yet, and I've had unity on a 5600 card
<bjsnider> he just doesn't have nvidia-current installed
<Ian_Corne> 6200
<Ian_Corne> ah he's gone
<Ian_Corne> i've got quit/joins/parts ignored in this channel
<Ian_Corne> to much clutter
<Ian_Corne> it also works with nouveau I think
<FernandoMiguel> is it me, or my PC doesn't know math?
<FernandoMiguel> scrub: scrubbing /dev/sdb1 1500299265024 bytes (~1TB)
<bjsnider> maybe it's rounding down to the nearest terabyte
<Ian_Corne> it does say ~
<FernandoMiguel> isn't that a bit awkard?
<FernandoMiguel> [162312.262618] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdb] 2930277168 512-byte logical blocks: (1.50 TB/1.36 TiB)
<FernandoMiguel> I'm scrubbung it :D
<bjsnider> what does that do, write ones and zeroes like dsx?
<FernandoMiguel>  nnsa selects patterns compliant with NNSA Policy Letter NAP-14.1-C;
<bjsnider> that's as clear as mud
<sskalnik> bjsnider, more clearly http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=u.s.%20nnsa%20policy%20letter%20nap-14.1-c&source=web&cd=5&ved=0CDgQFjAE&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.oro.doe.gov%2Fprocurement%2Fitrfp%2Fpdf%2FPolicies%2FNAP%2Fnap14-01.pdf
<sskalnik> Er, www.oro.doe.gov/procurement/itrfp/pdf/Policies/NAP/nap14-01.pdf
<bjsnider> use a url-shortener man!
<sskalnik> tl;dr, three passes of random data
<sskalnik> haha yeah, my mistake!
<guntbert> bitten by google :)
<FernandoMiguel> http://mhall119.com/2011/12/unity-phone-mockups/
<Ian_Corne> looks nice.
<alex_mayorga> Can you fill this up, please? https://secure.avaaz.org/en/save_the_internet/
<sskalnik> FernandoMiguel, that looks sweet
#ubuntu+1 2011-12-07
<roothorick> So... Bug 901025 ...any hope of getting Precise installed on my laptop or should I just go with something else in the meanwhile?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 901025 in Ubuntu ""Installer has crashed" error towards the end of installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/901025
<roothorick> related: should I try upgrading oneiric on my desktop?
<WanderingEnder> What's 12.04 defaulting for a music player?
<Ian_Corne> rhythmbox
<WanderingEnder> wasn't that the old default?
<Ian_Corne> banshee
<Ian_Corne> and before that rhythmbox
<Ian_Corne> :p
<WanderingEnder> Yeah, I'm using Banshee now, and wondering if I should keep it.
<Vegar> why are you ditching banshee?
<WanderingEnder> I have about 40k songs, trying to navigate them.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<FernandoMiguel> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi FernandoMiguel
<FernandoMiguel> scrub: scrubbing /dev/sdb 500107862016 bytes (~465GB)
<FernandoMiguel> so it knows what 500gbs is but not 1.5T LOL
<Ian_Corne> that's because that's GB level
<Ian_Corne> once you cross the 1TB
<Ian_Corne> it goes by the TB
<Ian_Corne> I guess?
<dbristow> Anybody else seeing this MD5SUM/SHAxSUM problem with 12.04's precise-preinstalled-desktop-armel+ac100.bootimg file?
<dbristow> (doesn't match)
<dbristow> All three checksums agree
<dbristow> They all say that this one file doesn't verify
<FernandoMiguel> boa noite
#ubuntu+1 2011-12-08
<FernandoMiguel> nite
<johnnyzero> Hey guys. I have 3 bugs I found in Oneric. I was told they likely won't be fixed until Pangolin comes out. Here are the bugs in case anyone is interested: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/898245 , https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/898253 , https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/886449 . Thank you guys in advance for checking the bugs out.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 898245 in xorg (Ubuntu) "If PC shuts down incorrectly, Ubuntu doesn't work anymore" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 898253 in file-roller (Ubuntu) "Archive Manager locks up entire PC when looking at an archive and trying to extract individual files" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 886449 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "[USB-Audio - USB Camera-B4.04.27.1, recording] Pulseaudio fails to detect card" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<gnomefreak> not sure i like the new theme. the icons are nice but theme is not
<gnomefreak> and now we only have 4 choices for themes
<airtonix> gnomefreak: we do? i thought we had alot more themes available than 4
<airtonix> last time i looked on google there were more than 4 themes for gnome available. right now i have at least 12
<gnomefreak> it doesnt seeem so anymore. open apperances at the bottom you will find high,low contrast, ambeance, and 1 other
<gnomefreak> airtonix: yes i can install some, i am talking default
<airtonix> pff default
<airtonix> if i cared about default i wouldn't have bothered to look past the reality my mother painted for me
<airtonix> all i care about is : can i still install gnome-shell on 12.04 ?
<airtonix> with out compiling
<gnomefreak> new users should not have to work all that hard to find themes since we carried more thaan 4 themes in past. me im not worried about i have plenty
<gnomefreak> airtonix: yes you can
<gnomefreak> Candidate: 3.2.1-0ubuntu1
<gnomefreak>   Version table:
<gnomefreak>      3.2.1-0ubuntu1 0
<gnomefreak>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/universe i386 Packages
<gnomefreak> gvfsd-http crashed with signal 5 in g_object_newv()   yay :(
<gnomefreak> ok who knows how to change icon themes, im not seeing anywhere to do it. also i have found that gnome3/unity took away alot of our choices (cant adjust a lot of things) either default or nothing. for example screen savers
<gnomefreak> brb smok
<gnomefreak> smoke
<mydogsname1srudy> no sceensaver there
<bjsnider> gnomefreak, icon themes are changed using gnome-tweak-tool
<gnomefreak> we are not going to get a choice for screensavers/icons and themes will be limited to pretty much what you have for defualt
 * gnomefreak just asked
<gnomefreak> gnome is really starting to tie our hands. wihndows has more choices when it comes to those settings
<gnomefreak> maybe kde has more optioons when it comes to customizing Ubuntu
<Trewas> it truly is the year of linux off the desktop
<gnomefreak> its a sad day when you can customize more in win than lin
<bjsnider> gnomefreak, do you use an old crt monitor, or a plasma monitor?
<gnomefreak> lcd wide screen
<bjsnider> there's no such thing as lcd burn-in, so you don't need a screensaver. next issue please?
<bjsnider> i've got a bunch of theme/icon choices in gnome-tweak-tool
<gnomefreak> need no want yes
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: i installed it havent gotten to it yet though
<bjsnider> i don't think it's appropriate to blame others because you can't have something you don't need
<mydogsname1srudy> no blame just like having a screensaver i like the look of my picture folder flashing by
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: what is the one thing linux allows you to do that windows doesnt? hint cusomize
<bjsnider> this is the first i've heard of that
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: are you saying that statment is false?
<bjsnider> yes i am
<gnomefreak> you can only customize windows so much due to licensing. Linux used to be and still may allow you to change a lot more than win. think custom kernel to start with
<mydogsname1srudy> makes me think that "Ubuntu" is not going in that direction anymore
<gnomefreak> mydogsname1srudy: its more gnome than ubuntu
<mydogsname1srudy> ok
<gnomefreak> lack of screensaver is gnome
<gnomefreak> and im sure the rest is as well
<mydogsname1srudy> so other desktops might be what we need to look at then
<bjsnider> "everything is a file" is the main difference between the two
<gnomefreak> i was going to test kde out for a while something this month
<mydogsname1srudy> ack been gnome so long hard to change
<gnomefreak> see and here i thought licensing was in the way
<gnomefreak> but what do i know
<mydogsname1srudy> must be a plugandplay thing
<mydogsname1srudy> must work right out of the box
<gnomefreak> mydogsname1srudy: install the tweek tool it will allow you to customize some more things
<mydogsname1srudy> ya i looked at it
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: either way file or license it still restricts customiziong a lot of windows items
<bjsnider> it's impossible to organize a useful support system if the user can wreck the desktop by design
<gnomefreak> but we are going a bit offtopic
<mydogsname1srudy> offtopic ?  its all about changes
<gnomefreak> mydogsname1srudy: not when it has to do with win
<bjsnider> windows was always customizable with third-party theming technology. you could make it look like practically anything you want
<bjsnider> but there was a resource cost because unlike with linux, you're just drawing the new icons and window borders overtop of the standard ones, as opposed to instead of the standard ones
<mydogsname1srudy> i guess i dont see the end goal in mind here so hard to say if its the right direction
<k013> hi guys, is the look changer being included in 12.04 LTS? just like the one in ZORIN OS!
 * gnomefreak not sure what you mean by "look changer" is it just another gui to change themes,icons,screensaver,ect....?
<k013> @gnomefreak - oh hey, thank for the reply! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHCDU-CUoaQ the guy in this video speaks about an easy way for windows people to move to linux. so he describes how zorin can simply change the look and feel to be like windows 7 or mac, this could be very good for converts!
<gnomefreak> k013: i doubt it but dont me to that since im not positive.
<gnomefreak> ok im out things to do
<k013> @gnomefreak - ok thank you anyway, just for a moment there after the video i got really excited!
<FernandoMiguel> oias
<bjsnider> mydogsname1srudy, what do you mean by "end goal"?
<bjsnider> "zorin os", what did they do, name it after the psychotic bad guy from "a view to a kill"?
<FernandoMiguel> $ fdupes -LSD
<mydogsname1srudy> bjsnider,  were gnome is heading is what a mean,  they must have something in mind
<bjsnider> creating the perfect desktop environment
<mydogsname1srudy> http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/how-to-activate-screen-saver-in-ubuntu-11-10/
<FernandoMiguel> LOL
<WaltherFI> I'm not getting to the login screen when booting - halts with boot log visible with everything [ ok ]
<WaltherFI> Where should I look for what happens?
<BluesKaj> prompt?
<WaltherFI> I am irccing from the TTY6, so yes, I have terminal
<WaltherFI> Where are the useful logs for this kind of case?
<genii-around> WaltherFI: Probably /var/log/Xorg.0.log in this case, since X isn't starting
<trism> WaltherFI: the logs in /var/log/lightdm/ are also a good place to look
<WaltherFI> let's see
<WaltherFI> in Xorg, "fatal error - no screens found" haha
<genii-around> Probably you were using proprietary video driver before the upgrade, it didn't get updated.
<WaltherFI> I did a clean install to the alpha1
<WaltherFI> and I've never got to te X, even after updates
<genii-around> WaltherFI: Nvidia card?
<WaltherFI> genii-around: yep, let me check the version
<WaltherFI> ION LE VGA
<WaltherFI> rev b1
<WaltherFI> laptop is Samsung N510
<genii-around> WaltherFI: You could try grub option of nouveau.modeset=0  and see if you get some viable video mode
<edgy> hi, iptables -L shows many rules, where are they coming from?
<WaltherFI> added that to default options in /etc/default/grub, updating grub and rebooting
<WaltherFI> genii-around: no luck, still no X
<WaltherFI> hm. further reading the logs
<WaltherFI> "failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module"
<genii-around> WaltherFI: Suggest then: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<WaltherFI> instaling nvidia-current
<WaltherFI> yep
<WaltherFI> this should perhaps be filed, not getting to the x at all without the drivers
<WaltherFI> did not solve, still not starting
<WaltherFI> still getting the same error, no kernel module loaded though I just installed nvidia-current
<genii-around> WaltherFI: Another time I had similar symptoms but it was not the nvidia driver itself but rather version mismatches within the X packages where nvidia driver wanted abi version 12 but xorg was only providing 11 and 13
<WaltherFI> ...I actually recall similar problems in the past with my desktop - was it 10.04 or 10.10
<WaltherFI> the driver had a different version than described by the installation package or the config files, can't remember which way
<WaltherFI> I didn't fix it myself but it got resolved through some updates
<WaltherFI> hm. sudo nvidia-xconfig produced an warning: x config file was not found, a file was created at /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<WaltherFI> Interesting.
<bjsnider> WaltherFI, what does dkms status get you?
<WaltherFI> nvidia-173, 173.14.30: added
<bjsnider> added
<bjsnider> not good enough
<bjsnider> needs to say installed
<WaltherFI> nvidia-current, 285.05.09, kernel v, installed
<bjsnider> what card is this?
<WaltherFI> sorry, slow typing
<WaltherFI> ION,
<bjsnider> ok, so you shouldn't use nvidia-173
<bjsnider> remove that
<bjsnider> try modprobe nvidia
<WaltherFI> I just installed -current, shouldn't that work?
<BluesKaj> WaltherFI, run sudo nvidia-xconfig , then reboot
<bjsnider> if you install nvidia-current using jockey, it creates an xorg.conf
<WaltherFI> brb
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, you still have to run nvidia-xconfig , for the nvidia gui
<bjsnider> no you don't
<BluesKaj> well, I did
<bjsnider> in fact you shouldn't run it because it might create an out-of-date xorg.conf with showstopping things in it
<bjsnider> xorg.confs vary across different distributions, so the one in fedora, for example, is a bit different than the ubuntu one
<WaltherFI> reinstalled -current, ran -xconfig, rebooted and not working
<WaltherFI> modprobe nvidia returns "fatal: module nvidia_173 not found"
<bjsnider> remove nvidia-173
<BluesKaj> that's an old module/driver
<WaltherFI> removed, modprobed nvidia and started lightdm
<WaltherFI> what should I do next with the drivers?
<BluesKaj> WaltherFI, admin>additional drivers. choose the recommended one
<BluesKaj> and activate it if needed
<WaltherFI> ...isn't the recommended one "nvidia-current"?
<bjsnider> WaltherFI, in lsmod, is nvidia there?
<genii-around> BluesKaj: I think they're still stuck at command-line for the moment :)
<BluesKaj> WaltherFI, depends on your card . if it's realtively new then it should be the -current
<BluesKaj> ok genii-around , thanks
<WaltherFI> No, I got t the desktop now
<WaltherFI> but isn't that information kind of self-contradicting?
<WaltherFI> First you said that nvidia-173 is old and should not be used
<WaltherFI> ...but that's the one I got by installing -current
<WaltherFI> or am I getting something wrong?
<BluesKaj> no, some drivers are listed as options , but aren't necessarily the recommended drivers
<bjsnider> no it wasn't the one you got by installing -current
<bjsnider> you instaleld 2 drivers
<bjsnider> WaltherFI, what does modinfo nvidia_current get you?
<bjsnider> actually run this: modinfo nvidia_current| grep version
<genii-around> WaltherFI: nvidia-current does not install the 173 version but the 285.05.09 one
<WaltherFI> Should I install version-current or version-current-updates from jockey?
<bjsnider> you should give me the info i asked for
<WaltherFI> the only "version" grepped is modversions 686
<bjsnider> alright, now dkms status again
<WaltherFI> piped to less, do you mean alias: char-major-195-
<WaltherFI> 285.05.09
<WaltherFI> from dkms status
<WaltherFI> and installed
<bjsnider> nvidia-173 no longer shows up in dkms status?
<WaltherFI> No
<bjsnider> ok, restart x. log out, log back in
<WaltherFI> done
<ubuntubhoy> anyone able to help with a small prob - netbook wont remember screen settings (starts as 1024x768 instead of 1366x768) login  is fine, its just when the desktop loads
<WaltherFI> bjsnider: anything else that shold be done with the drivers or am I fine?
<bjsnider> WaltherFI, now you should be using nvidia, so try glxinfo|grep vendor
<bjsnider> should be nvidia corporation
<WaltherFI> yep
<bjsnider> then there's nothing more to do
<WaltherFI> Thanks a lot
<WaltherFI> (continue testing!)
<BluesKaj> enable desktop effects , WaltherFI , if you wish
 * bjsnider wishes everybody would stay out of the way when i'm trying to support an nvidia user
<WaltherFI> hm... still not smooth 1080p playback :/
<WaltherFI> ...and apparently I'm losing my mouse every now and then
<WaltherFI> yep, lost the pointer
<genii-around> What I find curious is that on a clean install it would somehow want to install the nvidia-173
<WaltherFI> sudo cat /dev/input/mouse0 does not show up anything even though moving my finger on the trackpad
<WaltherFI> it worked for like a minute or two
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, next time just say so before the rest of us try to help ...altho I have helped plenty of ppl with nvidia graphics , since I run 3 pcs with nvidia cards
<bjsnider> raise your hands if you package the nvidia driver for ubuntu users in the official x-updates ppa
 * bjsnider raises hand
<WaltherFI> I've had problems with nvidia too - since 2006 :D
<FernandoMiguel> _o_ bjsnider
<WaltherFI> Hm. Anyone have an idea why my mouse fails?
<WaltherFI> keyboard works fine, but the trackpad doesn't - and I don't have a disable button for the trackpad
<bjsnider> does it disappear if you use a usb mouse?
<WaltherFI> ...I'm not sure if i have a working one atm
<WaltherFI> I used to use a wacom tablet with my desktop - and I sold my desktop last spring
<WaltherFI> I can actually see the pointer/cursor, and it even changes its appearance depending on whether it is in top of a text field or plain desktop - when changing between the desktops, that is
<WaltherFI> but the trackpad shows no response
<WaltherFI> bjsnider: Do you have any idea why my laptop used to play 720p smooth but now there's no hope (since 11.04 or 11.10)
<WaltherFI> and this gpu should run 1080p
<bjsnider> you're not using vdpau would be my guess
<bjsnider> what player are you using?
<WaltherFI> How to enable vdpau?
<WaltherFI> totem and vlc
<bjsnider> don't answer a question with a question
<bjsnider> ok, try mplayer2
<bjsnider> use gnome-mplayer as the frontend
<bjsnider> you can grab the one from my ppa if you want the latest version
<bjsnider> try it from the console:
<bjsnider> mplayer -vo vdpau -vc ffh264vdpau -ao pulse movie.mkv
<WaltherFI> oh wow, it actually played 1080p really smooth
<WaltherFI> not sure if I can believe what just happened :D
<WaltherFI> I've been suffering from this for from 11.04 or so
<WaltherFI> Thanks!
<bjsnider> totem doesn't support vdpau
<WaltherFI> Now, is there a way to make let's say, vlc run this vdpau
<bjsnider> vlc uses vaapi
<bjsnider> you have to have libva1 and vdpau-video installed
<bjsnider> then you have to enable gpu accel in vlc's nebulous menus
<WaltherFI> note: selecting vdpau-va-driver instead of vdpau-video
<bjsnider> that's fine
<bjsnider> http://wiki.videolan.org/VLC_GPU_Decoding
<WaltherFI> ok
<bjsnider> vlc is not as efficient as the other players and will use a bit more of the ion chip
<bjsnider> 30-50% i'd say
<bjsnider> totem uses multithreading, so if you have a modern gpu like a core 2 duo you're fine
<WaltherFI> heh, this is only slightly more powerful than the average netbooks a year ago
<bjsnider> that's why it failed to work
<WaltherFI> okay, now do you have any idea in where can I enable vdpau in vlc settings?
<bjsnider> i sent you the link
<bjsnider> for maximum power saving when playing back hd content i'd recommend mplayer2 from the cli
<bjsnider> it's an mplayer fork specifically designed and optimized for vpdau
<WaltherFI> okay
<WaltherFI> Well, is there a way then to make vdpau default?
<WaltherFI> I installed mplayer2
<bjsnider> yes, using an mplayer config file
<bjsnider> those are available on the web, you can see lots of samples
<WaltherFI> ...and then making mplayer default for opening the certain types of files, I see
<WaltherFI> thanks a lot
<bjsnider> totem will use vaapi if you buy the fluendo codec pack
<WaltherFI> and yes, it was slower with vlc
<WaltherFI> 'slower' implying smaller framerate
<FernandoMiguel> the power of $ fdupes -LSD:
<FernandoMiguel> from 615006 MB
<FernandoMiguel> to 586688 MB
<dbristow> So, I downloaded a new copy of the MD5SUMS and SHAxSUMs for precise pangolin, and also downloaded the precise-preinstalled-desktop-armel+ac100.bootimg, the hashes don't verify again.  I downloaded them from cdimage.ubuntu.com, presumably the correct place to get them from.
<dbristow> Every other file I downloaded passes the hashes.
<WaltherFI> bjsnider: now this might sound like a stupid question - but is there a way to force vdpau / GPU decoding on flash player?
<bjsnider> yes
<bjsnider> but you'll crash your browser and maybe more than that
<WaltherFI> ...because it would be nice to be able to play youtube videos over 480p
<bjsnider> so i'm not going there
<WaltherFI> hm
<WaltherFI> i wish youtube had its html5 section fully up and running
<bjsnider> it does
<bjsnider> you just opt in
<WaltherFI> well, last time I checked it was very limited and everything depended on the uploaded video
<dbristow> I used both ncftp and wget to retrieve that one file, both copies I downloaded were identical
<bjsnider> the only videos that still need flash are the ones with embedded ads
#ubuntu+1 2011-12-09
<alex_mayorga> WaltherFI: http://www.youtube.com/html5
<alex_mayorga> WaltherFI: perhaps relevant http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2010/08/watch-video-in-youtubes-html5-player.html
<zniavre> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<zniavre> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<vibhav> Where is the countdown?
<Pici> What countdown?
<mydogsnameisrudy> 10,9,8,7.....
<Pici> I know what a countdown is...
<Pici> vibhav: If you mean the one for the Precise release, they don't typically start appearing until much closer to the actual release date.
<pangolin> usually about 21 days before
<BluesKaj> Pici, we're suppose to be able to read minds :)
<BluesKaj> supposed
<pangolin> BluesKaj: you can't?
<pangolin> :P
<BluesKaj> pangolin, no, just between the lines ..that's as psychic as I get , unless i'm playing a gig :)
<BluesKaj> hmm, after the recent libasound.so upgrade skype-static no longer launches , error while loading shared libraries: libasound.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, ls /usr/lib/libasound.so.2
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, no such file or dir
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, ls /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libasound.so.2
<BluesKaj> bjsnider,  yes it's listed  /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libasound.so.2
<bjsnider> i gues you could try ldconfig
<BluesKaj> never used idconfig
<bjsnider> ldconfig
<BluesKaj> oops bjsnider I misread . ldconfig  .. i'm 9ft away fro my monitor , so i and l , sometimes look the same
<Ignacio__> HI
<alex_mayorga> BluesKaj: 20/20 eyes or huge monitor?
<alex_mayorga> Would Canonical house webOS?
<BluesKaj> alex_mayorga, my 42" tv is my monitor
<sparr> is there a channel for package development support for older ubuntu? I'm trying to confirm a bug in 11.04 and 11.10, not 12.04
<sparr> related to that question, but on topic here... is it normal for ubuntu packages to forget package dependencies that are implied by the ubuntu release?
<sparr> that is, I expect there to be packages in Precise that depend on versions of other packages in Precise but don't list those version numbers, and thus dpkg/apt won't know that it's necessary to upgrade those dependencies from Oneiric
#ubuntu+1 2011-12-10
<pfifo> I love Pangolin... with mashed potatoes and gravy
<toasty95> what are major differences from 11.10to12.04
<toasty95> when i upgraded my tool chain wont allow make ,install, clean.
<toasty95> when i upgraded.  My tool chain wont allow make ,install, clean.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<penguin42> Hey BK
 * penguin42 is having a problem updating his PP for the 1st time in a week; W: Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-proposed/universe/binary-amd64/Packages  403  Forbidden    for each entry - is this a known?
<Ampelbein> penguin42: I would think that the (proposed|updates|security) pockets for precise aren't available yet.
<penguin42> Ampelbein: I'm getting it for everything as far as I can tell W: Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-amd64/Packages  403  Forbidden
<penguin42> http://paste.ubuntu.com/765909/
<penguin42> hmm
<penguin42> false alwarm; it's squid which broke for me
<Ampelbein> penguin42: I was about to say, I can fetch them just fine
<penguin42> which is then a case of why the squid on my other precise box broke
<penguin42> I think what's happened is that my other box when it was upgraded to PP got a new squid config file
<penguin42> and the box with squid was upgraded after this one, hence why I didn't see it last time
<jpds> penguin42: So it's working now?
<penguin42> jpds: No, I'm swearing at squid
<penguin42> jpds: If I turn off squid it's fine
<jpds> penguin42: Interesting.
<penguin42> not particularly; well maybe - my old OO squid setup was a happy squid, this one seems to dislike anything other than localhost
<penguin42> got it - as well as uncommenting the #acl lines for localnet you need to uncomment the http_access that matches it
<Ravior> Is anyone having a problem with install in Ubuntu Software Center?
<Ravior> Each time I want to install something it just freezes...
<Ravior> Is a common bug or it's just at me?
<Ravior> also the same thing happens with the Update Manager.
 * penguin42 doesn't use software centre much - but let me try it
<FernandoMiguel> Ravior: I guess its apt-get updating in the background
<FernandoMiguel> and failing ?
<FernandoMiguel> can you try it manually and see if it's getting any errors?
<Ravior> No errors when installing it manually. Only when I try to use the Update Manager or the Software Center.
<penguin42> Ravior: Clicking the install button doesn't seem to be doing anything
<Ravior> yes
<penguin42> Ravior: It greys out and I don't see anything else
<Ravior> Exactly
<penguin42> but the app hasn't frozen - it keeps running and I can look at other apps
<Ravior> yes
<Ravior> the same thing happens with the Update Manager
<Ravior> but I figured a way around it
<Ravior> first you sudo apt-get update in the terminal, then surprisingly it's working normally.
<CaptainKnots> would it render my netbook useless to upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04 right now?
<FernandoMiguel> CaptainKnots: how confortable are with getting your hands dirty?
<CaptainKnots> FernandoMiguel: very
<FernandoMiguel> than do it
<FernandoMiguel> mine is fully functional
<FernandoMiguel> shame it takes longer to shutdown than to boot :S
<CaptainKnots> ok
<CaptainKnots> FernandoMiguel: I must admit...unity has come a long way since 11.04
<CaptainKnots> I actually find it practical on a netbook now
<FernandoMiguel> meh
<CaptainKnots> beats kde and gnome 3
<CaptainKnots> thats for sure
<CaptainKnots> I still prefer xfce or lxde
<bjsnider> there's no question gnome-shell is the thing cool people use
<FernandoMiguel> ahahaha
<Ravior> not that long way since 11.04... The Workspace Switcher is still kinda useless. Can't work on multiple windows without getting a few Half-Orange-Screen-of-Death.
<SilverFox> anyone run penguin on a macbook pro 5,3 yet?
<urlin2u> SilverFox, you know this is the precise channel correct?
<penguin42> coo; not seen that before 'The following package disappeared from your system as all files have been overwritten by other packages: libtag1c2a  Note: This is done automatically and on purpose by dpkg.#
<penguin42> haha although apt-get dist-upgrade again has just installed the i386 version
#ubuntu+1 2011-12-11
<FernandoMiguel> nite
<CaptainKnots> is it common for 12.04 to still say 11.10 all over the place?
<FernandoMiguel> CaptainKnots: UI wise, yes
<CaptainKnots> Sysinfo for 'MiNiTUX': Linux 3.2.0-3-generic running , CPU: Intel(R)AtomCPUN455@1.66GHz at 1000 MHz (3324 bogomips), HD: 7/231GB, RAM: 896/983MB, 148 proc's, 22.57min up
<CaptainKnots> hmm, doesn't say there
<bazhang> !final
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<|Anthony|> well that there answered my question and i didn't even have to ask
<|Anthony|> love that
<|Anthony|> will updates in the alpha and beta releases be prompted through update manager, or does it have to be done manually?
<CaptainKnots> haha
<|Anthony|> as in ubottu's !final response
<|Anthony|> well, i just burned a usb of 12.04... lets see if it will boot
<|Anthony|> 11.10 wont load on this machine
<|Anthony|> :/
<CaptainKnots> I just installed 11.10 on my netbook and then right away updated it to 12.04
<CaptainKnots> unity actually is pretty cool...I've heard a lot of bad things about it but I like it
<|Anthony|> welp... seems as though this box can run 10.04 64-bit but not 11.10 or 12.04
<|Anthony|> wonder why that is...
<|Anthony|> it wont even complete the bootup
<|Anthony|> goes into the ubuntu loading screen (ubuntu logo with the loading dots), finishes that and nothing
<|Anthony|> i know the usb's i burned are good, they boot up on another box here
<urlin2u> |Anthony|, have you tried a nomodeset option by tapping shift as you power on and then f6 to get to that choice?
<|Anthony|> no i have not
<|Anthony|> at which point should i try this shit tapping?
<|Anthony|> shify*
<urlin2u> |Anthony|, sounds like a nividia graphic card or something
<|Anthony|> yes nvidia
<urlin2u> |Anthony|, I think unetbootin loads wont get you the correct early gui for the f6 option though, not sure how you loaded the usb.
<|Anthony|> startupdiskcreator
<urlin2u> |Anthony|, cool just tap the shift you will see a gui that has try install check memory...etc hit f6 and tick nomodeset and boot in.
<urlin2u> |Anthony|, the shift at powering on.
<|Anthony|> after the bios finishes its thing, tap shift?
<urlin2u> |Anthony|, the shift wont interfere with the bios, if your getting straight to the usb boot just tap asap.
<|Anthony|> gotcha... thanks
<|Anthony|> i'll give it a go
<urlin2u> |Anthony|, no problem hope that gets you in.
<penguin42> curious; Unity has stopped doing live resize of windows
<Ravior> my Update Manager is freezing when checking for updates.
<Ravior> More exactly it freezes at "Waiting for update-manager to exit"
<Ravior> common bug?
<ikonia> checked the bugs database ?
<Ravior> now I'm looking for it
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Ampelbein> Ravior: most likely bug 894671
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 894671 in update-manager (Ubuntu Precise) "update-manager freezes after initialization" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/894671
<Ravior> That is the bug.
<Ravior> Thanks
<LjL> i have a broken btrfs partition on my drive (won't mount, kernel panic), and the Precise installer gets stuck on it. is there any way to stop it from trying to mount anything?
<penguin42> do you want to nuke that partition or just stop it mounting it while you try and do an install?
<LjL> penguin42: i'd prefer to keep that partition, in the hope i can recover it sooner or later
<penguin42> LjL: You could try changing the type of the partition in fdisk to something very unlinuxy and hope it ignores it
<kbroulik> 12.04 alpha1 is not available for kubuntu?
<penguin42> kbroulik: I've not looked for an install image, but my Kubuntu box happily upgraded
<kbroulik> penguin42: hmm
<kbroulik> okay
<htorque> penguin42: fwiw, found bug 894473 and just confirmed that. i did another install when connected to my AP, but as soon as i wanted to make any changes to the network settings, i got that prompt again.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 894473 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "when connecting to a wireless network, gksu asks for password root , but root has no password" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/894473
<penguin42> ah good
<penguin42> htorque: So you got that during installation?
<htorque> after the installation
<htorque> will re-reinstall and attach the ubiquity log :-)
<penguin42> can you add a comment saying it happens for you and the details
<htorque> yeah, once i got the log
 * penguin42 marked it as High
<htorque> thanks - hard to believe that's the only report about it.
<penguin42> yeh, if you find another one dupe it
<penguin42> htorque: It's quite possible the problem isn't actually network-manager, but ubuiquity or gksu
<FernandoMiguel> anyone has ANY idea how to get back the alt-tab WHILE dragging ?
<FernandoMiguel> I had that (finally) on 11.10 and can't get it back on Unity
<FernandoMiguel> took me years to get that working on Metacity
<FernandoMiguel> :(
<penguin42> while dragging?
<FernandoMiguel> penguin42: yeah. click on a file and drag to another app
<FernandoMiguel> once you click, alt+tab won't work
<penguin42> ooh, I just managed to crash Dolphin in KDE trying that
<FernandoMiguel> ahahahahahahahahaahahahah
<penguin42> so much for bragging rights on that :-(
<penguin42> now KDE bug 288750
<ubottu> KDE bug 288750 in general "crash on drag + alt-tab" [Crash,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=288750
<FernandoMiguel> penguin42: would mind poping into unity and try ?
<penguin42> FernandoMiguel: Sure, I've got Unity on this <---- machine
<FernandoMiguel> :D
<penguin42> FernandoMiguel: Yep, it ignores the alt-tab; you can do it from Unity's find files
<FernandoMiguel> find files??
<FernandoMiguel> I'm trying to drag photos INTO chrome
<penguin42> Yeh, click the unity thing - top icon in the dock, and click find files
<penguin42> FernandoMiguel: You can drag a file from there
<FernandoMiguel> hummmmmmm
<FernandoMiguel> penguin42: but not INTO chrome :\
<penguin42> ah, haven't got chrome on <---- machine
<bjsnider> wow, hard drive prices are high
<Ian_Corne> flooding :(
<penguin42> apparently they've got the factories going again, so I guess they might come down a little - but they're not going to do quickly - not now they've had an opportunity to put them up
<bjsnider> yes i know why, i'm just amazed at the level of the increase, i mean prices have tripled
<penguin42> it's because they got scarce enough that people couldn't sell products with them in
<bjsnider> thailand doesn't strike me as a good place to have a hard drive factory
<bjsnider> it's constantly being flooded
<FernandoMiguel> bjsnider: I'm selling my old used drives :D at a price higher than I bought newer bigger ones
<bjsnider> that's the next step is a big market for used drives
<penguin42> bjsnider: There already is
<penguin42> bjsnider: There is a 'manufacturer' called MDT - as I understand it all there stuff is 'recertified'
<NightDog> Hey, when I try to install the ubuntu Precise daily iso, Ubiquity takes forever to continue from the "Prepare to install Ubuntu" screen when I click continue. dmesg only gives me a couple of lines about XFS Quota Managemen. Any other place to look for information on why it is taking so long?
<HFSPLUS> Whats up everyone?
<HFSPLUS> How the fuck r u?
<FernandoMiguel> sad sad ppl
#ubuntu+1 2012-12-03
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<kubuntuslayer> by any chance has anyone tested the raring kubuntu ISO?
<kubuntuslayer> for some reason ubiquity is stuck at "Preparing to install Kubuntu"
#ubuntu+1 2012-12-04
<JKme> why me
<bjsnider> you were chosen at random
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<penguin42> Hey BK
<BluesKaj> hi penguin42
<penguin42> yofel: Do you run kvm on kde+1? I seem to have gained an odd audio problem; starting a KVM guest gives me a popup on the host asking if I want KDE to forget about my main audio devices; but on the basis my music is still playing, they must be still happy
<penguin42> oh, except maybe pulse has disappeared?
<yofel> I've never seen that, but can test in ~4h or so when I'm back home
<penguin42> sure, no rush
<penguin42> cinnamon works quite nicely in +1
<penguin42> yofel: I think I understand where the sound areas have come from - the names of all the Intel onboard devices have slightly changed and everytime something changes in udev, KDE suddenly notices and asks about them
#ubuntu+1 2012-12-05
<Walther> Btw, any chance of getting nvidia 310 as the nvidia-current for raring
<Walther> iirc they already released the stable version of it, in addition to the beta/experimental
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<BluesKaj>  the daily build still quits at my wireless KB
<bjsnider> bluethey were going to fix that bug, but i requested that it be left in, just to mess with you
<bjsnider> i hope you don't mind
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, was that joke meant for me ?
<bjsnider> yeah, kinda
<bjsnider> too many users with blue in their names
<bjsnider> pick another colour
<BluesKaj> it doesn't matter much , since 12.10 is working well, My test partition is blank atm ...I might try the alpha tomorrow , but my faith isn't overwhelming :0
<BluesKaj> well, i play in a blues band , so the nick stays
<BluesKaj> been using it for almost 15 yrs
<vivid> BluesKaj, if you really want to try raring, you can just pretend by installing edgy components into quantal
<vivid> like, unity, compiz, xorg, and kernel
#ubuntu+1 2012-12-06
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BluesKaj> is the alpha release available , if so where ?
 * penguin42 hasn't seen anything so far - but then I've only just switched on
<jtaylor> only edubuntu and kubuntu have alphas this time
<BluesKaj> hope , the latest images listed here are Dec 5 , http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<BluesKaj> err nope :)
<penguin42> haha Kubuntu before main :-)
 * penguin42 better do his update before the millions are let loose on the servers
<Ian_Corne> lol
<BluesKaj> millions , heh :)
* IdleOne changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1, the channel for discussion of pre-release versions of Ubuntu. The next version of Ubuntu will be 13.04 with development codename Raring Ringtail | 12.10 has been released!! http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes | 13.04 Alpha 1 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/releases/raring/alpha-1/
<IdleOne> err wrong link
* IdleOne changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1, the channel for discussion of pre-release versions of Ubuntu. The next version of Ubuntu will be 13.04 with development codename Raring Ringtail | 12.10 has been released!! http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes | 13.04 Alpha 1 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/releases/raring/alpha-1/
* IdleOne changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1, the channel for discussion of pre-release versions of Ubuntu. The next version of Ubuntu will be 13.04 with development codename Raring Ringtail | 12.10 has been released!! http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes | So long and thanks for all the bugs
<IdleOne> hmm I can't seem to find the correct link, someone ping me if you can.
<penguin42> IdleOne: It seems to be getting harder to find release images these days
<IdleOne> I got an email that Alpha one was released but hell if I can find the email now
<penguin42> well I just googled for that, and found it and it has links for edubuntu and kubuntu but dailys for the rest
<IdleOne> Will leave the topic as is then
<penguin42> although about 7 hours ago jtaylor said only edubuntu and Kubuntu had been released so far
<trism> the emails seems to indicate there won't be an ubuntu alpha 1, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2012-December/000998.html
<IdleOne> Just found the email again and you are right, it lists edubuntu and kubuntu
<IdleOne> I should have read the whole thing first :)
<penguin42> IdleOne: Kubuntu is very nice you know :-)
<IdleOne> penguin42: I know :)
<BluesKaj> well, the alpha doesn't see my hardware either ....guess 12.10 is it for now , no point in wasting my time testing an OS that can't recognize a common wireless keyboard
<penguin42> BluesKaj: It would be great to be able to debug it, it's better that someone like you could extract some debug rather than leaving it to a newbie
<BluesKaj> penguin42, there'a really nothing to find or extract , the process freezes immediately upon encountering the microsoft usb transceiver for the Keyboard
<BluesKaj> with is 2seconds after choosing "install kubuntu" with the livce cd
<penguin42> but it's fine upto that point - i.e. you can select the install kubuntu, and it's also fine if you haven't got that transceiver plugged in?
<BluesKaj> well , is the wireless KB and mouse going work if I unplug them ...the problem is the pc is tucked into a corner and practically inaccessible , and using a wired KB and mouse is too inconvenient ...btw this is the first time I've seen this problem in 3 yrs of testing kubuntu releases
<penguin42> is it a separate wireless keyboard and mouse or the same?
<penguin42> ie a separate transceiver?
<BluesKaj> no one transceiver for both KB and mouse
<penguin42> ok
<BluesKaj> MS keyboard/mouse 2000 combo
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Thing is it's possible it fails on a normal keyboard/mouse instead and the wireless stuff is a red-herring; also being able to do an ubuntu-bug on the box would gather a lot of logs
<BluesKaj> there is no place for the logs to be stored and accessed
<penguin42> BluesKaj: If you're right that it's working upto the point of selecting what to do then you could ctrl-alt-f1, and if you have networking then run ubuntu-bug ubiquity    at that point
<BluesKaj> I have some stuff to do for 10 mins or so ...BBL
<bjsnider> did he submit a bug? the devs may ask for more info and tell him how to get it
<bjsnider> or he could go to the motu channel and ax there himself
<BluesKaj> regular serial connected KB freezes as well, there is what seems to be an error , but the line doesn't say error , just "power resource not registered ! " or something similar
<BluesKaj> penguin42, that's the last line on the screen
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, have you submitted a bug?
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, not yet ...suppose I'll have to compose something
<bjsnider> there are channel where much greater experts reside, and they might be able to tell you how to get more info
<bjsnider> such as #ubuntu-desktop and #ubuntu-motu
<BluesKaj> my thinking is the recognition has nothing to do with keyboards or mice ..it's something else
<BluesKaj> i'm on kde
<bjsnider> yeah, doesn't matter if you're on kde, this is likely not a kde-specific issue
<BluesKaj> BBL
<bjsnider> this would be happening at a kernel-level or slightly higher
<penguin42> BluesKaj: OK, that makes a bit more sense, keyboards are rare to kill machines (although I have seen it); did the ctrl-alt-f1 work before selection?
* You're now known as ubuntulog
#ubuntu+1 2012-12-07
<gnomefreak> anyohne know if libbamf0 is needed or can i remove it without any problems?
<IdleOne>  Package: libbamf0
<IdleOne>  Priority: optional
<IdleOne> I think that means you can remove it
<gnomefreak> it has to do with unity and gtk2. did you read the desciption?
<gnomefreak> that is what bothers me
<gnomefreak> if you look under unity it is also optional
<gnomefreak> doing an upgrade this is what i get (not dist-upgrade:
<gnomefreak> The following packages have been kept back: bamfdaemon compiz compiz-core compiz-gnome compiz-plugins-default libbamf3-0 libcompizconfig0 libdecoration0 libunity-core-6.0-5 unity unity-common unity-services
<IdleOne> I really have no idea :/
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: are you on 13.04?
<IdleOne> no, running 12.10
<gnomefreak> k
<IdleOne> 13.04 was giving me many problems with my nvidia
<IdleOne> I did a clean install of 12.10 about 3 weeks ago I guess
<gnomefreak> nvidia seems to be having issues for a few people. but for once i am happier running ati
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<BluesKaj> It looks like the 3.7 kernel definitely has serious HW recognition problems on my system.The install progress freezes about 2 secs in . This is with both wireless and wired input devices,
<voltagex> Hi, 13.04 installer hangs in HyperV with the hv_storvsc driver being the culprit: http://i.imgur.com/KQILK.jpg
<BluesKaj> Kubuntu 13.04 / 3.7 kernel just will not work on my hardware , no matter which install method I try ...the alternate isn't available so I'm out of luck there too
<bjsnider> submitteth a buggeth
<BluesKaj> no point , can't give specific details
<BluesKaj> the live cd freezes ...what good is that ?
<BluesKaj> the mini.iso does the same
<yofel> try filing a bug against the kernel from a working system so at least the hardware information is in the bug and use that to report that raring doesn't work. Maybe the kernel team has an idea
<BluesKaj> yofel, there's a very similar bug already filed , so I added my name to the "this bug also affects me" list , https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1081245
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1081245 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 13.04 Live-CD Installer hangs" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<yofel> hm, that's an installer bug and doesn't talk about and hardware freezes. Are you sure that it's the hardware that's the problem?
<yofel> as for alternate: does the server image install?
<BluesKaj> yofel , I'm convinced that the problem is the 3.7 kernel , because I had the 3.5  running fine , then after the 3.7 kernel upgrade the system wouldn't boot , so i had to revert to the 3.5 ... I've since wiped the partition anticpating a fix in the 3.7
<BluesKaj> yofel, I haven't tried the server version
<yofel> you could try a 3.7 mainline build on your current system and check if that's broken too
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, you can actually talk to the kernel team about this. they're in #ubuntu-kernel
<BluesKaj> ok bjsnider I reported the problem there ...we'll see if there's any helpful response ...it's pretty early in the game for thw 3.7 kernel so i won't hold my breath
<bjsnider> oh come on, let's have some optimism and whatnot
<bjsnider> especially the whatnot
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, I've been testing kubuntu for 7 yrs and I've never seen it totally freeze at the outset like this
<bjsnider> i don't think this has anything to do with kde, as miserable an experience has kde is
<BluesKaj> kde is a wonderful desktop , gnome /unity isn't my style
<voltagex> is it possible to get access to older daily builds of raring?
#ubuntu+1 2012-12-08
<zorael> how ready for daily use is raring's (kernel's) btrfs?
 * penguin42 hasn't used btrfs - imho it's not just hte kernel, it's the tools as well that you need to check are up to date
<MechanisM> hello! I'm trying to upgrade from 12.10 to 13.04 and having same issue as described here http://askubuntu.com/questions/222296/cant-upgrade-to-ubuntu-13-04-development-release
<BluesKaj> tried the 3.7 kernel on 12.10 ...no go , just a black screen , no responses from KB or mouse , so no tty ...had to reinstall the OS
<MechanisM> when I'm running "update-manager -d" it shows new version, I"m clicking upgrade and it's closed. when trying do-release-upgrade it's showing me "No new release found"
<BluesKaj> MechanisM, the 13.04 release uses the 3,7 kernel , good li=uck with it ..your command for a development release is ," sudo do-release-upgrade -d "
<BluesKaj> BBL
<MechanisM> thanxx
<MechanisM> ohh upgrade packages will be downloaded 1,3GB?? It's better to download cd and reinstall then..
<gnomefreak> anyone here that can tell me if libreadline5 is needed?
<gnomefreak> im getting really tired of apport crashing everytime i try to file a bug on unity, all other packages seem fine
<Walther> Uhh, weird error
<Walther> Err http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com raring Release.gpg                                                   Cannot initiate the connection to fi.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (2001:708:310:54::102). - connect (101: Network is unreachable) [IP: 2001:708:310:54::102 80]
<Walther> I can't get any updates anymore, as apt-get seems to be defaulting to ipv6
<Walther> which seems not to be supported by my carrier (not surprised, this is only a mobile data connection tethered)
<fanys> hello everbyody
<penguin42> hey
<fanys> does anybody know how to install wine1.5 to my raring? i am having problems with multiarch deps
<fanys> or when it will be possible to install
<bekks> fanys: Do you use aptitude?
<fanys> no, just apt-get
<fanys> shoud i try it?
<fanys> should*
<bekks> No :) aptitude has a brokenb multiarch handling afaik.
<fanys> yeah :D
<fanys> any idea?
<penguin42> fanys: So what errors do you get when you do what?
<fanys> everything leads to libc6:i386
<penguin42> so, install it
<fanys> i can't - it depends on debconf:i386
<penguin42> so, install it
 * penguin42 has libc6:i386 installed
<fanys> can't - it ends up in dep hell
<penguin42> fanys: Can you use a pastebin to show the actual errors you're seeing
<fanys> yes
<fanys> http://pastebin.com/qwMjJU4A
<fanys> it is in czech :/
<penguin42> can you do the same thing proceeding it with a LANG=C please :-)
<fanys> i'll try to
<penguin42> just do   LANG=C apt-get whatever
 * penguin42 guesses 'ale nebude se instalovat' is not going to be installed
<fanys> http://pastebin.com/eQzvE9Rs
<penguin42> where are you getting wine1.5 from - I don't see it in my package set?
<penguin42> <breakfast>
<yofel_> bekks: aptitude's multiarch handling works again since quantal, just safe-upgrade still doesn't work as well as before.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<penguin42> Hey BK
<BluesKaj> hi penguin42, still no luck with the 3.7 kernel , even on 12.10
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Interesting; what's the last thing you're seeing?
<BluesKaj> penguin42, nothing, it wouldn't boot
<penguin42> you just get a blackscreen?
<BluesKaj> yup. no cursor , no response to KB or mouse , so I had to reinstall , since I couldn't remove the kernel with the live cd or even update grub
<penguin42> but grub lets you just choose the previous kernel, you don't need to reinstall for one bad kernel
<BluesKaj> there was no grub menu period, there was no way of bringing it up
<penguin42> you tried repeatedly banging the right shift straight after the bios?
<penguin42> it normally isn't displayed at all
<BluesKaj> yup
<penguin42> that's unusual
<BluesKaj> it is on this pc , i have other OS partitions
<penguin42> yeh
<penguin42> BluesKaj: I tend to edit /etc/default/grub to give me a second or two to prod it
<penguin42> BluesKaj: If you set GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=false  and increase GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT  then run grub-update   it should display a message and give you a few seconds
<BluesKaj> I tried to reinstall grub to the / on this partition using the live cd , but it couldn't find it
<penguin42> if it's booting then you shouldn't need to rewrangle grub
<BluesKaj> yes I have the time out set to 10 secs
<BluesKaj> it 's fine now that i'm using the latest 3.5 kernel
<penguin42> next time you feel like trying it, install the kernel then follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelBoot   to get it to give all the boot messages and then you have a chance of seeing what's up
<BluesKaj> penguin42, it's no point , the kernel doesn't boot here, period
<BluesKaj> I'm very famliar with that boot proicedure , I've suggested to many ppl over the yrs
<penguin42> BluesKaj: It's really really odd to get *nothing* out when booting a kernel though; I mean to stop after a few lines sure, but nothing is relaly odd
<penguin42> BluesKaj: What CPU is in there?
<penguin42> BluesKaj: I know someone else who has boot problems with the Ubuntu 3.7, but that's giving him some output and it's stopping at the calibrating TSC, that's on an early 64bit P4
<BluesKaj> amd 64
<BluesKaj>  here
<gnomefreak> ubuntu 3.7?
<gnomefreak> hi penguin42 BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> gnomefreak, 3.7 kernel
<gnomefreak> ah
<BluesKaj> I have an early band practice today ...gotta go , talk to you guys later
<gnomefreak> are you both on 13.04, and can try to reproduce a bug for me?
<penguin42> sure
<gnomefreak> s/both/both of you
<gnomefreak> penguin42: bug 1082658
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1082658 in apport (Ubuntu) "apport keeps crashing when i try to file a bug on Unity" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1082658
<penguin42> right, let me just boot my raring vm - my main machine is running KDE raring
<gnomefreak> penguin42: cool thanks
<penguin42> it's thinking
<gnomefreak> i am too but i bet yours will be done first
<penguin42> gnomefreak: Do you get that immediately, it's asking me if it's a purely graphical issue or not?
<gnomefreak> penguin42: it show the apport collecting than crashes. its not recording crash in /var/crash either
<gnomefreak> penguin42: i had that message once or twice but not normally
<gnomefreak> and yes it is graphical
 * gnomefreak wonders if i can get away with filing the bug under gnome than add unity to the bug than apport-collect
<penguin42> gnomefreak: Are you in a non-english language?
<gnomefreak> penguin42: no
<gnomefreak> penguin42: i am english as a first language
<penguin42> hmm, so it's got as far as firefox for me
<penguin42> gah and then my X has died
<gnomefreak> thats not good
<penguin42> it's bug 1043513 which I've done a patch for
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1043513 in xserver-xorg-video-cirrus (Ubuntu) "Xorg crashed with SIGABRT in memcpy() via cirRefreshArea() under KVM virtual machine" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1043513
<penguin42> gnomefreak: But it doesn't look like I've hit your bug
<gnomefreak> penguin42: thanks for testing. sorry about X
<penguin42> gnomefreak: Hey it's only my VM, not a problem
 * gnomefreak goes for ssmoke and to think be back soon
<penguin42> gnomefreak: The reason I mention the non-english is the error looks like a non-ascii type thing
 * gnomefreak looks
<gnomefreak> penguin42: from this "UnicodeEncodeError: 'ascii' codec can't encode character '\xed' in position 40: ordinal not in range(128)"
<penguin42> yeh that's what made me think that
<gnomefreak> if i had to guess i would say that is exactly why its crashing
<penguin42> nod
<penguin42> so if you're running in English (like me) where the heck is it getting the \xed from
<gnomefreak> not sure
 * penguin42 doesn't know Python, so can't really help much
<gnomefreak> i know a little python but not enough to figure this out
<gnomefreak> penguin42: how hard is it to set-up/run a vm?
<penguin42> gnomefreak: easy
<gnomefreak> ive been using Ubuntu since brezzy dev cycle and still havent tried a vm
<penguin42> gnomefreak: There are a few choices, I use kvm, some use virtualbox
<penguin42> I just use virt-manager to run it
 * gnomefreak goes in search of a wiki
<gnomefreak> is kvm gui or cli?
<penguin42> gnomefreak: kvm is the stuff at the back, virt-manager provides a gui
<IdleOne> you might try testdrive
<penguin42> gnomefreak: http://www.treblig.org/pics/withkvm.png
<gnomefreak> does it use the main $HOME or does it make its own?
<penguin42> gnomefreak: It's a virtual machine, so it's got it's own disk image, it's all self contained
<gnomefreak> good
<penguin42> gnomefreak: you can completely nuke the vm and not lose anything on the host
<gnomefreak> testdrive is the frontend for kvm?
<gnomefreak> i hated chroot due to it using main home dir, and i lost alot a bunch of times for not shutting it down properly
<penguin42> yeh chroot isn't really designed for trying new installs in - things are just too complex these days
<gnomefreak> i was using chroot to test things and build packages
<gnomefreak> ok this wiki looks old https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Installation  anything more up-to-date with testdrive would be nice to but using search im not finding anything that looks helpful after the pre-install checklist
<penguin42> gnomefreak: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/VirtManager   is virt-manager, I've not tried testdrive
<gnomefreak> penguin42: thanks that looks alot more helpful than all the ones i looked at
<yofel> penguin42: testdrive manages testing of ubuntu (and flavour) daily images. You can sync the images and run them in a VM with it
<penguin42> yofel: Yeh, just never used it
<yofel> it's nice for quick tests. For the actual install tests I run kvm by hand too
<gnomefreak> i have to wait until my brain gets back from vacation before i can try it
<IdleOne> if your brain has any brains it won't come back from vacation
<IdleOne> :)
<gnomefreak> lol
<penguin42> yofel: Hmm screen lock in k+1 is annoying me
<yofel> what's wrong with it?
<penguin42> hmm
<penguin42> yofel: When you've got the unlock screen up there doesn't seem to be anyway to get it to go away and relock (I've filed a bug on that) and also sometimes it doesn't seem to want to take my password until I explicitly click in the entry
<yofel> I didn't really notice the first point, but yeah, the password field focus isn't really reliable yet
<penguin42> yofel: I notice the 1st one because my computer is next to me and when I'm trying to watch TV in hte dark I like it to be black screen
<penguin42> yofel: That's kde bug 311116
<ubottu> KDE bug 311116 in locker "Simple lock doesn't respond to escape or anyother way to blank again" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=311116
<Guest77324> hello, I'm on nautilus 3.6.3 and when selecting "connect to server", I'm entering url like sftp://root@hostname/ but its sends me to user home dir sftp://root@hostname/root so I can't move to filesystem root. how to solve this?
<Guest77324> in previous versions of nautolus I was able to move over all directories when I'm connected as root
<bekks> using nautilus as root is a bad habbit.
<Guest77324> bekks: I'm connecting to server via sftp as root, nautilus running not as root
<bekks> sftp as root doesnt make things better ;)
<bekks> I'd use a SFTP capable FTP-client, instead of nautilus.
<Guest77324> I love mounting folders
<Guest77324> and add to favourites
<trism> Guest77324: can't you just ctrl+L and navigate to /? (or anywhere else)
<Guest77324> yes I can, but I never used this when was using old nautilus in ubuntu 12.04
<trism> Guest77324: I see what you mean, though the bookmarks seem to work, might just be a new design decision
<Guest77324> I know it's sends me to root home dir, so I'll go in / and will add this to bookmarks.
<trism> Guest77324: as in, I bookmarked / after connecting to the server and it let me auto connect back to / later (didn't bring me to the home directory)
<Guest77324> After today upgrade from 12.10, some bookmarks lost
<trism> oh I hadn't upgraded yet, let me look
<Guest77324> trism: yes, same did I
<Guest77324> I mean in old nautilus, when I connected as root, I'm jumped to /root folder, but I'm at least have seen / in breadcrumbs. now if I'm connected in new nautilus, it's showing me root as start of crumbs.
<Guest77324> so I was confused. ctrl +L helped me.
<trism> Guest77324: oh I see, well it doesn't look like we have any theming done for nautilus yet, so the breadcrumbs may be easier to see once it is themed for ambiance
<Guest77324> themed nice. I mean there wasn't any option to go somwhere prior root folder(in crumbs)
<trism> Guest77324: yeah I just noticed that when I looked again, sorry, I thought there would be a little arrow next to it
<trism> Guest77324: might be worth filing a bug about that if there isn't one already
<Guest77324> yes, yes
<Guest77324> sorry it's my bad english. I'm badly explained the probles, but you understand me.
<Guest77324> problem*
<Guest77324> ohhh.. I'm unable to create file in nautilus 3.6.3!!
<Guest77324> there's no any option in context menu
<Guest77324> I see option for folder, but no for file
<bjsnider> Guest77324, this has been addressed
<bjsnider> in your home/Templates folder create an empty file called whatever you want
<bjsnider> then you will see the option in the context menu
<Guest77324> ok, thanx
<Guest77324> lol, i've used "touch ~/Templates/empty_file", coz I'm was unable to create file yet.
<trism> Guest77324: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=683353 seems related too (comment 6 definitely)
<ubottu> Gnome bug 683353 in daemon "need a way to request a path relative to the default directory" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<Guest77324> trism: yep smth like that
<jtaylor> what was the command to get info, like the executable path, of a gui application?
<jtaylor> kind of like xwininfo but different info
<penguin42> hmm
<penguin42> xlsclients?
<trism> jtaylor: xprop?
<jtaylor> trism: thx thats what I was looking for
<penguin42> ooh not seen that one before
<penguin42> doing that with -root gets some interesting stuff
<jtaylor> well using it was not such a great idea ._.
<jtaylor> crashed my machine
<penguin42> just X I assume?
<jtaylor> no idea, probably memory leak
<jtaylor> got unusable, no patience to wait until a tty reacts
<penguin42> what window did you run it on?
<jtaylor> activity log manager, but on 12.10
<penguin42> what's activity log manager?
<jtaylor> gives some control on what zeitgeist does
<penguin42> how would I start it?
<jtaylor> privacy in the dash
<penguin42> ah ok
<penguin42> jtaylor: Fine here
<jtaylor> it might have been something else and my action at the time was just a coincidence
<jtaylor> can't reproduce it
<penguin42> hohum
#ubuntu+1 2012-12-09
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<FunnyLookinHat> Anyone here not able to boot the latest daily?  It hangs once the mouse cursor shows up...
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<penguin42> Hey
<yellabs> hello mister popey
<yellabs> have you got 5 minutes ?
<yellabs> or are you working at the moment ?
<yellabs> popey
<popey> yellabs, please don't randomly send me files
<yellabs> okey
<yellabs> its more of an idea
<yellabs> and pictures often say more then words
<yellabs> dont be afraid its nothing bad
<yellabs> hmm, if you have some time to talk just let me know..
<popey> yellabs, stick it on imgur?
<FernandoMiguel> is there any nautilus replacement that doesn't suck or looks it was made in 1994 and that a tree file that gnome choose to remove in 3.8? kde alternatives aren't worth it, since it means pulling half of KDE :)
<yellabs> popey
<yellabs> http://imgur.com/E1dHt
<yellabs> is that an good option ? add an globe icon in the bottum icons , when choosing the 'globe' the online search kicksin, when choosing the 'home'  icon , it would do an local search instead of the online version, keeps its separeted and gives users more control..
<yellabs> that was the idea
<bjsnider> FernandoMiguel, you're not still using pidgin are you?
<penguin42> and what's wrong with pidgin?
<bjsnider> it's so, like, not empathy
<penguin42> I *HATE* empathy
<bjsnider> empathy is an integral part of gnome
<bjsnider> it demands to be used
 * penguin42 has no empathy for it
<penguin42> bjsnider: Seriously, the UI screws me up completely; 1st time I tried to get to irc on empathy I was swearing at it for half an hour
<bjsnider> xchat is what irc is for
 * penguin42 suspects it might be better these days
<penguin42> I use pidgin for it
<BluesKaj> penguin42, aren't you a KDE user?
<penguin42> yes, but I still use pidgin (on both my KDE and gnome systems)
<penguin42> <food>
<yofel> then use kde-telepathy! Sure, that's basically empathy, but it's not empathy!
<BluesKaj> telepathy sucks too
<BluesKaj> try to find irc on it
<bjsnider> xchat is what should be used for irc
<bjsnider> more features
<BluesKaj> konversation works well here ...xchat would be my 2nd choice
<penguin42> bjsnider: I mostly treat my desktop environment and apps separately; if an app works I'll use it in either
<penguin42> I've sometimes used xchat, but I like having multiple windows for irc, and pidgin lets me do that
<penguin42> I do use Konsole, dragon and k3b on KDE, but there again I'd happily use k3b and dragon on Gnome since they just seem to work for what they do
<FernandoMiguel> bjsnider: always! can't find anything better
<FernandoMiguel> it will be PITA when twitter kills 3rd party apps :(
<bjsnider> gnome has supplied something
<FernandoMiguel> I like pidgin cause of the integration
<FernandoMiguel> I have all my SNs in it
<FernandoMiguel> and all the same settings cross several PCs
<FernandoMiguel> if there was pidgin for android and/or pidgin WEB I would use that too
<BluesKaj> penguin42 , how does one set up separate windows for each chat on pidgin?
<FernandoMiguel> BluesKaj: enable Pane plugin, and drag it out
<BluesKaj> FernandoMiguel:  where do I find pane plugins?
<FernandoMiguel> sec
<FernandoMiguel> bah... hud is messing with me
<FernandoMiguel> I should just disable it
<FernandoMiguel> BluesKaj: if you have plugin pack installed, in Tools>plugins you can find "Separate And Tab 2.7.0"
<BluesKaj> FernandoMiguel:  installed the pidgin plugin pack , but don't see it in tools, the only pane is the infopane
<FernandoMiguel> you have to enable that plugin
<BluesKaj> yup , got it
#ubuntu+1 2013-12-02
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<elfy> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi elfy
<pepee> will ubuntu trusty support the opencl implementation from mesa?
<FernandoMiguel> guud eveningz
#ubuntu+1 2013-12-03
<eyfour> Hi, everyone. As of yesterday's amd64-build, I was unable to "log out" of the live session and get to the greeter. The screen just goes blank until I escape to tty with ctrl+alt+f1 and enter "sudo restart lightdm", which sends me back to Unity as the live session user. Setting a password for the live user does not help. Should I file a bug, or is this the intended behaviour? Thanks.
<eyfour> PS: 12.04 acts differently. It lets me "log out" to the greeter, even without setting a password for the live user.
<sergiobenrocha2> hello everyone
<sergiobenrocha2> I have a problem with bumblebee, it seems that uses virtualgl, but there is no package in trusty repositories
<sergiobenrocha2> well, there is no virtualgl in repo since saucy, i know.
<Guest13941> so is it safe to update to v 14.04 yet?
<k1l_> no
<k1l_> it is safe when its final. its still in development untill april 2014
<grayscale> running like a charm here
<FernandoMiguel> what grayscale said
<k1l_> as a rule of thumb: if you need to worry about stableness dont use development releases.
<grayscale> yea :)
<FernandoMiguel> yeah
<k1l_> because murphy will know when you need a running system and will strike back ;p
<FernandoMiguel> THAT ^^^^
<grayscale> i agree :) but i really like it - with the nvidia 331.20 :)
<Beldar> grayscale, running well here, I have it cloned though just to have a fast reload all setup if needed.
<grayscale> same :)
<grayscale> i like the ssd disk performance
<Beldar> grayscale, I have a 256 gig ssd it is vefry nice.
<Beldar> very*
<grayscale> yea :) allot better then in 13.10
<Guest13941> tried sudo do-release-upgrade -d and well: well same as last time problem occurred this usually some sort of network problem it said  W:Failed to fetch and a few 404 errors could that be because the final build is not ready yet
<k1l_> Guest13941: show the whole output in a pastebin please
<grayscale> pastebin.com
<Beldar> Guest13941, You would really want to dualboot this, unless you are ready for a total brick.
<Guest13941> klL how do I attach the pic? copy and paste just gives me the file name...
<Guest13941> ok I got it had to use imgur here is the terminal pic: http://imgur.com/n8c3gns
<Guest13941> here is the screen shot from my failed 14.04 upgrade attempt: http://imgur.com/n8c3gns
<trism> Guest13941: bug 1244050
<ubottu> bug 1244050 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "upgrade to trusty fails because of failure to fetch from extras.ubuntu.com" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1244050
<trism> Guest13941: it might work if you remove the extras repos from your sources.list, but I don't know...several people have complained about this bug over the last couple weeks
<Guest13941> I think I will wait a month or 2 until they get some of the bugs worked out but thanks for trying to help at any rate
#ubuntu+1 2013-12-04
<zym_linux> hello
<zym_linux> recently ive just upgrade my version 13.04 to 14.10..however due to power supply problem, icant finish the process of upgrading, so..could i still use this version?or make new fresh install?
<Beldar> zym_linux, there is no 14.10
<zym_linux> sorry
<Stanley00> zym_linux: you should try re-upgrade again.
<zym_linux> 13.10
<Beldar> zym_linux, You want #ubuntu then
<Beldar> this is 14.04 only
<zym_linux> ok
<botsu> 13.10 is working out nicely so far, but i found gksu is not included and modifying /etc/hosts was not possible unless i used nano. so gedit is left out of job there
<botsu> oh, yah, there was some error about no protocol specified for x to open the window
<botsu> even after i installed gksu
<arsson> botsu: when i was installed gksu and then type gksudo nautilus it takes first about minute or two until it asks password and before that everything lags
<botsu> i got the error i mentioned inmediately after RET
<botsu> i also tried nautilus, same error
<botsu> this only happens with/when i want to use whatever program with sudo from terminal. otherwise i can call any program just fine
<arsson> it happes only first time and then it works just fine
<arsson> with both 13.10 and 14.04
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Allah> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<jpds> Allah: Hi.
<hggdh> jpds: just a troll
<FernandoMiguel> howdy
<jevon_> ho
#ubuntu+1 2013-12-05
<k1l_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule   there is not even a alpha. so i dont know what that misinformation is all about
<ActionParsnip> k1l_: s/he's not here dude
<k1l_> i know
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<genii> Had loop this morning of "Reading configuration file from /etc/mail/sendmail.conf ... Validating configuration. ... Creating /etc/mail/databases"  on a do-release-upgrade from Saucy. Had to gain a second terminal and manually kill it, then removed sendmail so it would continue
#ubuntu+1 2013-12-06
<Blueskaj> Howdy folks
<nyuszika7h> so I heard there's going to be a 14.01?
<Daekdroom> nyuszika7h, uh... there's going to be a 14.04
<nyuszika7h> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+milestone/ubuntu-14.01
<nyuszika7h> there has been a reference to 14.01 on ubuntu-youth too
<Daekdroom> nyuszika7h, I'm pretty sure that milestone means January 2014.
<nyuszika7h> oh, so it doesn't mean a version
<Daekdroom> It doesn't.
#ubuntu+1 2013-12-07
<chare> whats planned for next release of ubuntu
<chare> anyone alive here?
<alkisg> Are you asking for something like this? http://www.zdnet.com/whats-coming-in-ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr-7000022132/
<alkisg> Or something more detailed, like this? http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
#ubuntu+1 2013-12-08
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<BluesKaj> looking for a VM that's able to see homegroup on W7. VMware locks the ethernet from doing so and VB segfaults on 14.04
<penguin42> what do you mean locks the ethernet?
<BluesKaj> penguin42, for example vmware player doesn't allow 'promiscuous' mode
<penguin42> BluesKaj: ah hmm it depends I know there are at least 3 different modes to configure kvm networking in, what they do to W7 is a different matter
#ubuntu+1 2014-12-01
<wolfheart> hello
<wolfheart> anyone know how to install wine1.7 on ubuntu 15.04 please as i added the wine ppa and done sudo apt-get update and got this message when doing sudo apt-get install wine1.7 winetricks " Package wine1.7 is not available, but is referred to by another package. "
<jtaylor> possibly its just named wine
<jtaylor> wolfheart: check apt-cache policy wine
<wolfheart> jtaylor : yeah its called wine thank you
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Mikaela> hi
<lordievader> Hey Mikaela, how are you?
<Mikaela> not so well and you?
<lordievader> Not so well? How come? If I may ask?
<lordievader> I'm doing quite allright.
<Mikaela> today just isn't so good day and some people
<lordievader> I see, mondays ;)
<Mikaela> at least it's only ~2 hours to lunch and home
<lordievader> Yayy :)
<BluesKaj_> 'Morning folks
#ubuntu+1 2014-12-02
<HFSPLUS> HFSPLUS HAS ARRIVED!
<HFSPLUS> !ops | waaaaaaaaaaa
<lordievader> Good morning.
<elfy> morning lordievader
<lordievader> Hey elfy, how are you doing?
<Mikaela> hi
<lordievader> Hey Mikaela, how are you doing?
<elfy> ok thanks - just off for the day ;)
<Mikaela> dying because of school and you?
<lordievader> Waking up a bit late...
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
<Mikaela> hi
<BluesKaj_> hey
<roman__> this is a test
<BluesKaj_> roman__, well it passed
<roman__> okay, cool :-). So I joined my first IRC chat ever
<roman__> \disconnect
<lordievader> roman__: Why not hang around and be awesome?
<roman__> I am already awsome. Got to configure tmux to use multiscreen and add irc to that.
<berz3rk> Hello
<berz3rk> Is it safe for me to install ubuntu 15.04, with unity next, as a developer
<berz3rk> I wonder whats so cool about 15.04 with the normal unity when its unchanged
<berz3rk> can I run X11 applications under unity next
<berz3rk> this runs actually very nice
<berz3rk> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXHulRlq10s
<lordievader> berz3rk: The usual advice is don't run it on production machines and expect breakage.
<lordievader> To me Vivid has been quite stable :)
#ubuntu+1 2014-12-03
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj_> 'Morning folks
<froboz> ban me!
<BluesKaj> froboz, why?
<HFSPLUS> HFSPLUS HAS ARRIVED!
<HFSPLUS> BluesKaj, i am hfs+
<HFSPLUS> hey rww you going to ban me
<HFSPLUS> !ops | ban me!
<BluesKaj> nm, just another troll ..ignore
<rww> HFSPLUS: dunno, I'm kind of enjoying there being content in here other than people doing /amsg hi
<HFSPLUS> waaaa
<rww> another stunning victory for catalyzing
<elfy> thanks rww
<elfy> indeed
<lordievader> Thanks :)
<lordievader> Nice victory by the way.
<bynarie> what are some differences between 14.10 and 15.04.. i havent seen any change really
<BluesKaj> bynarie, depends which DE
<bynarie> xfce
<bynarie> well specifically xubuntu
<elfy> not much going on with us atm - mostly will be updated packages
<BluesKaj> then, no idea
<lordievader> Kubuntu has Plasma5 now by default.
<bynarie> yea thats in 14.10 too
<bynarie> plasma5 is awesome
<elfy> if you want to test the newest stuff - use the staging ppa at https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/+archive/ubuntu/xubuntu-staging
<bynarie> elfy, thanks for the link
<BluesKaj> bynarie, really ? I just reverted to 14.10...plasma 5 definitely not my style and it's still very buggy
<bynarie> i like plasma5.. honestly i havent used it too much, BUT from what i have seen i like it
<lordievader> bynarie: Not by default ;)
<BluesKaj> reverted to 14.10 plasma 4 that is
<bynarie> lordievader, right.. not default.. what i meant was that they have the image spec. for plasma5
<bynarie> i think u can choose 4 or 5
<lordievader> True, true. There is the Plasma5 tech preview.
<BluesKaj> looka like I'm staying with 14.10 for a while then, lordievader
<bynarie> BluesKaj, do you use kde?
<BluesKaj> bynarie, yes
<bynarie> ive always used kde since back when linux-mandrake was out.. but i recently find xfce more appealing, lighter
 * BluesKaj nods ...I might take a look at it for my older desktop pc
<bynarie> im running fairly top of line computer and im still using xfce
<bynarie> core i7 4700mq, 32gb ram, SSD
<BluesKaj> 2008 vintage here
<bynarie> nvidia geforce gtx 700
<bynarie> i just like the light weight stuff i guess
<BluesKaj> xfce seems like a bit cautious on such high powered machine
<bynarie> maybe so... its just what i have been using lately
<BluesKaj> i3 with 8G RAM on this laptop and kde runs very quickly
<bynarie> yea... i3 and 8gb ram are fairly top notch still
<bynarie> kde should run like a breeze
<bynarie> what type of vid card u got
<BluesKaj> yup, it's great
<bynarie> man ill be honest... i was using windows 8 until prolly last 2 months
<bynarie> then i started tinkering with linux again, and boom i was hooked
<bynarie> havent even booted windows in last 2 months
<elfy> lol
<bynarie> im serious.... xubuntu, or any distro really, puts winblows to shame
<bynarie> im only familiar with debian distros for right now tho so i dont stray to like redhat based or anything
<lordievader> Let me tell you a secret, I'm using Windows 7 right at this very moment ;)
<bynarie> like fedora, suse
<BluesKaj> just the regular intel gpu ,3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller, runs i915 driver
<bynarie> lordievader, NO! GET THE HELL OUT! haha j/k
<lordievader> Gna, gna :P
<bynarie> actually i added more ram to my system and windows is sooo slow.. i think its the timing in the ram being different
<bynarie> i had 16, added 16 more and my cpu slows down lol
<BluesKaj> heh, added 3G to make it 6g on the old desktop and makes a big diff on W7
<bynarie> yea no doubt
<bynarie> i think around 8gb is pretty much all most ppl need for regualr use
<bynarie> im just the type of person who tries to pump everything into my computer even if its useless
<bynarie> but i failed to realize difference in ram timings causes problems
<BluesKaj> I have a strange situation, set up a gpt partition table, but I'm still restricted to 4 primaries using gparted, is there a newer version of gparted that will read the partition table correctly?
<bubbasaures> BluesKaj, This an additional HD what is the OS set as msdos or gpt?
<BluesKaj> it's the internal HDD and it's set up as gpt for dual booting W7 and Kubuntu, bubbasaures
<josharenson> I'm trying to make a vivid chroot on my nex4, but I get this error. "E: Failed getting release file http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/vivid/Release"
<josharenson> command issued is "mk-sbuild vivid"
<bubbasaures> BluesKaj, Windows is a uefi install and or a gpt/efi and kubuntu as well?
<BluesKaj> bubbasaures, windows is uefi install and kubuntu had to be legacy
<bubbasaures> BluesKaj, Hmm, and you can boot both from grub?
<BluesKaj> bubbasaures, yes
<BluesKaj> originally had W8.1 and installed W7 over it, then kubuntu
<bubbasaures> BluesKaj, Can you pastebin sudo parted -l
<bubbasaures> BluesKaj, Did you set this as legacy before the W7 install
<BluesKaj> created 2 unallocated spaceson the hdd for linux then set them up as ext4s / and home with ubiquity, but now parted -l says it's a mdsos partition table ...guess it got converted somehow in the changeover
<BluesKaj> the origianl partitoning was done in W8.1
<BluesKaj> bubbasaures, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9357087/
<BluesKaj> bubbasaures, yes had tio use lgacy mode or kubuntu wouldn't install, unfortunately
<bubbasaures> Partition Table: msdos
<BluesKaj> yup
<BluesKaj> oh well i guess I can get by without a swap partition
<BluesKaj> not happy with the uefi/bios setup on this laptop
<bubbasaures> BluesKaj, You could have a swap file/space, http://pqxx.org/development/swapspace/
<bubbasaures> I would just set the swappinees at like 10 to get more ram before swapping
<BluesKaj> yeah, I've used a swap file before, but with 8G RAM I probly don't really need it ...no probs so far
<bubbasaures> yeah 8 gigs otta do yah
<BluesKaj> not a heavy user so to speak
<lordievader> BluesKaj: I've had a Win7 install that didn't like gpt, I gave it a gpt disk and Windows simply converted it back to msdos for some reason.
<BluesKaj> lordievader, seems that's what happened here too, thanks for the heads up :)
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Does gparted/parted/etc now list it as a msdos disk?
<BluesKaj> lordievader, yes, parted -l does, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9357087/
<lordievader> Likely the same bug...
<BluesKaj> or is it the uefi/bios that doesn't like W7 on gpt ?
<lordievader> I don't think the bios has any say in the matter.
<BluesKaj> well, gotta go ...later
#ubuntu+1 2014-12-04
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
<gcollura> does anyone know if vivid works in virtualbox? (with unity 7)
<gcollura> I'm having bad luck trying to run it
<elfy> if unity 7 is stock ubuntu - then it should do - but I don't look often at all
<gcollura> elfy, because when I load the live cd the vb window just shows weird characters and the install dialog or the normal shell isn't displayed at all
<elfy> try host +f1 then host +f7
<elfy> but I only look at ubuntu when I'm double checking xubuntu bugs - so I'd not be the best person to talk for long on this :)
<gcollura> elfy, thanks that worked :)
<elfy> okey doke - there is a bug for that
#ubuntu+1 2014-12-05
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Mikaela> hi
<lordievader> Hey Mikaela, how are you?
<Mikaela> I am not sure, and you?
<lordievader> Meh, allright I guess. I think I'm going to try and fix a samba issue.
<Mikaela> I am acting like doing multimedia tasks, I think, while IRCing and having many unrelated tabs and reconnecting Windows PCs to domain
<BluesKaj_> Hey folks
<Mikaela> hi
<BluesKaj_> hey
<Mikaela> home finally, bye
<BluesKaj_> mbalmer, pls check your connection
<BluesKaj_> err mbruzek1 ^
<mbruzek1> Sorry BluesKaj_ I am trying to figure out SASL and how it works with pidgin
<mbruzek1> I registered mbruzek with freenode and I can't figure out how to actually USE the nickname with SASL authentication.
<mbruzek1> apologies to everyone for the multiple join/part
<BluesKaj_> pidgin and sasl ... use a real irc client like konverstion or quassel, mbruzek1
<mbruzek1> BluesKaj_: thanks I would love to use quassel, but I can not get the sound working on that one.
<mbruzek1> have not tried konverstation
<mbruzek1> ahh both quassel and konversation are for KDE
<mbruzek1> What about those of us who continue with unity?  All the extra packages!
<BluesKaj_> err konversation
<lordievader> Xchat?
<lordievader> Irssi :D
<mbruzek1> all good options to look into.  Again sorry for the multiple join/depart
<lordievader> mbruzek1: That's quite allright, if people are really bothered by it they can turn it off ;)
<mbruzek1> BluesKaj_: I honestly tried quassel but the notifications do not play for me at all.  I tried both the KDE and QT client both install fine but both have no sound (and the kde one pulls in a lot of extra packages).  My google-fu has returned no matches for "quassel not playing sound"
<BluesKaj_> mbruzek1, why do you need sound on an irc client ?
<mbruzek1> BluesKaj_: Because I want to know when someone needs my attention otherwise I am going to work
<BluesKaj_> set your client to notify you in the highlight section
<mbruzek1> BluesKaj_: I did, quassel gives no beep, I let several messages go while I evaluted it.
<Mikaela> mbruzek1: you must set SASL username as the same that you see as accountname in /msg nickserv info mbruzek1
<Mikaela> mbruzek1: and in addition to that Pidgin doesn't use SASL without SSL by default. There is also #pidgin which might be able to help you
<Mikaela> lordievader: xchat really shouldn't be recommended anymore as it's no longer maintained and it doesn't support anything newer than SSLv3 which servers are disabling. HexChat is fork of it that is maintained and has SASL support and is in repositories https://hexchat.github.io/ . HexChat can also take config from XChat which is explained in their FAQ.
<Mikaela> oh and the UI hasn't changed from xchat
<lordievader> Mikaela: Check.
<mbruzek> Mikaela: I could not authenticate to freenode with ssl enabled.  I was able to manually authenticate to NickServ just now, but would like to figure this out so I will take your advice and join #pidigin
<BluesKaj_> yup hexchat is a good alternative irc client especially on Windows
<Mikaela> :)
<Mikaela> also on OS X, but it doesn't work on it so well according to what I have heard.
<mbruzek> thanks for the help I know this wasn't the right room.
<Mikaela> You're welcome :)
<mbruzek> Mikaela: I am alone in the #pidgin room
<mbruzek> not freenode?
<Mikaela> it should be at #freenode
<Mikaela> I am there and see 165 nicks, are you sure that you spelled the name correctly?
<mbruzek> wrong irc server on my part.
 * mbruzek sighs, it is going to be a long day
<Mikaela> I would suggest you to try HexChat
<mbalmer> BluesKaj_, what is wrong with my connection?
<mbalmer> ah, that was not me ;)
<BluesKaj_> mbalmer, yeah , sorry I mistyped
<mbalmer> np :)
#ubuntu+1 2014-12-06
<knet22> hello
<bynarie> knet22,
<knet22> hello bynarie
<bynarie> hey
<bynarie> did you need some help on ubuntu?
<bynarie> or an opinion
<knet22> bynarie: no, thanks, this vivid is great
<bynarie> oh your running 15.04?
<knet22> yes
<knet22> upgraded from 14.10
<bynarie> i believe its just 14.10 with some added features
<knet22> yea
<bynarie> is it running fast for you?
<bynarie> im on 14.10
<knet22> yea fast
<bynarie> i might have to give it a try
<knet22> i have only a problem
<bynarie> actually i remember what happened... i DID have it, but i couldnt get a lot of the repos to work
<knet22> with the kernel
<knet22> i need to start .25 for booting
<knet22> not .26
<bynarie> u dont know how to change it?
<knet22> yes i can boot the .25
<knet22> not a real problem
<knet22> it freeze only with 26
<bynarie> oh
<bynarie> hm
<bynarie> thats odd
<knet22> *freezes
<bynarie> which kernel exactly?
<bynarie> 3.14
<bynarie> ?
<knet22> 3.16.0-26
<bynarie> oh ok
<bynarie> i would just install 3.17.4 and do away with both 3.16
<knet22> ubuntu official kernel?
<knet22> why 3.17.4?
<bynarie> 3.17.4 is just the most recent stable kernel
<bynarie> yea official ubuntu kernel
<BluesKaj_> 'Morning all
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<rainbowwarrior> hello , anyone know where to get skype 6.2 or install skype 6.2 for ubuntu 15.04 please ?
#ubuntu+1 2014-12-07
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Mikaela> hi
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Mikaela> hi
<dupondje> ANything fancy in 15.04 already? :)
<lordievader> Systemd?
<lordievader> Plasma5?
<mbalmer> btw, how difficult will it be to o from stuff in /etc/init to systemd?
<lordievader> mbalmer: It seems Systemd is backwards compatible. At least, I didn't have to change anything.
<mbalmer> that sounds promising, thanks
#ubuntu+1 2015-11-30
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<sandGorgon> hey guys... is there a snappy based ISO that I can try out and play with ? I'm looking at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/xenial-desktop-amd64.iso but dont know if it is intended with dpkg or snappy
<lotuspsychje> sandGorgon: xenial desktop isnt snappy
<lotuspsychje> sandGorgon: ask the image in #snappy perhaps?
<sandGorgon> lotuspsychje, oh.. I was reading all these blogs that said that 16.04 will be released as a snappy based and a deb based simultaneouly
<lotuspsychje> sandGorgon: 16.04 isnt out yet right, this is the development branch
<lotuspsychje> sandGorgon: maybe it will heva snappy in april 2016
<sandGorgon> lotuspsychje, I'm aware of that. which is why I pointed to the daily-live build. I was hoping there would be daily builds for the snappy version (if indeed the rumours are true)
<sandGorgon> lotuspsychje, but if nobody here knows about it, then im skeptical. but it seems kinda strange with all those articles
<lotuspsychje> sandGorgon: you can test snappy allright, ask where the iso is located in #snappy
#ubuntu+1 2015-12-01
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<bittin> http://foss-sthlm.haxx.se/rms2016.html
<lotuspsychje> k1l: can you help him
<k1l> ?
<OerHeks> help RMS ?
<k1l> bittin: since you got already a history of crossposting: if you dont want to be banned due to abuse please dont do that anymore.
<bittin> k1l: sorry
#ubuntu+1 2015-12-02
<lordievader> Good morning.
<trijntje> when will the daily builds start shipping with kernel 4.3?
<lotuspsychje> trijntje: december 31 i think
<lotuspsychje> trijntje: http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-16-04-lts-rebased-on-linux-kernel-4-3-first-alpha-to-land-december-31-497000.shtml
<Ian_Corne> I thought we were going for 4.4?
<lotuspsychje> Ian_Corne: at official release yes
<lotuspsychje> Ian_Corne: april 2016
<trijntje> lotuspsychje, thanks, the link says I can also activate 'proposed' to get 4.3 earlier, which is probably what I'll do since I need 4.3
<lotuspsychje> trijntje: sure test as you wish :p
<Ian_Corne> proposed on +1 is very unstable, mind you
<lotuspsychje> Ian_Corne: im sticking on default kernel xenial :p
<k1l_> wasnt proposed on +1 only for the automated testing?
<trijntje> lotuspsychje, I'm not scared, I've got backups ;)
<k1l_> like "i am uploading a package and see on the tests if that is any good"
<lotuspsychje> trijntje: yes to get something specific working can be nice ofcourse
<trijntje> I've run +1 before, though not proposed, and I've been really impressed with how stable it is.
<lotuspsychje> trijntje: what is it you trying to get working on 4.3?
<lotuspsychje> might be handy to know for support
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<trijntje> lotuspsychje: I have a new pc with skylake processor, which afaik requires the 4.3 kernel
<thehumantorch> what up? (dont say the sky)
<fhf> kek
<lotuspsychje> nicomachus: both
<lotuspsychje> nicomachus: see the daily image link in topic
<lotuspsychje> nicomachus: you can help bugging out in early stage if you want
<nicomachus> Idk if my one machine will run it, and the machine I have that definitely would is my daily driver.
<lotuspsychje> nicomachus: my 16.04 desktop: http://www.deviantart.com/art/Ubuntu-16-04-64bit-Development-branch-568865930
<nicomachus> nice, what are the colored boxes on your menu bar?
<lotuspsychje> !info indicator-multiload | nicomachus
<ubottu> nicomachus: indicator-multiload (source: indicator-multiload): Graphical system load indicator for CPU, ram, etc.. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.4-0ubuntu4 (xenial), package size 140 kB, installed size 917 kB
<nicomachus> ah, I use conky for that.
<nicomachus> I suppose I could test it out in a VM on my work PC.
<lotuspsychje> nicomachus: sure its pretty nice, new libreoffice also
#ubuntu+1 2015-12-03
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<prof7bit> Hello, is there already a launchpad bug category (or how it is called) for reporting bugs against Kubuntu 16.04 and specifically for a bug in the german localization? I need something I can bookmark so I can quickly search for and report bugs as I stumble across them.
#ubuntu+1 2015-12-04
<lotuspsychje> jtreminio: welcome
<jtreminio> howdy
<lotuspsychje> jtreminio: wich package are you trying to find?
<jtreminio> So I'm wondering what PHP version is earmarked for 16.04
<lotuspsychje> !info php5 xenial
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.6.14+dfsg-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 1 kB, installed size 10 kB
<lotuspsychje> jtreminio: but i assume you heard php7 is out right
<jtreminio> Yes :)
<lotuspsychje> jtreminio: we will have to wait until april 2016 for xenial official release
<jtreminio> It's probably wishful thinking that 7 would make it in, I'm guessing
<lotuspsychje> until we know wich php version
<lotuspsychje> but i dont think it will be 7
<jtreminio> who actually decides? a committee?
<lotuspsychje> jtreminio: the community and the canonical team
<lotuspsychje> jtreminio: you could try #ubuntu-devel to know more
<lotuspsychje> see also this
<lotuspsychje> !latest | jtreminio
<ubottu> jtreminio: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<jtreminio> Thank you.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<alkisg> Hi, when the pkexec authentication window comes up in Xenial, I can't type my password (no cursor), until I select another user in the combo box, then I select me again, and then the keyboard cursor appears
<alkisg> I'm using gnome-flashback, has anyone else seen that, e.g. while using Unity?
<BluesKaj> HI folks
#ubuntu+1 2015-12-05
<OerHeks> [08:19:40] -frenode- Welcome to the Freenode Internet Relay Chat Network. We want to protect all our users so we are suggesting to all users to install Comodo Firewall. If you receive this message more than once we do apologize. Download it at http://tinyurl.com/hy57aaj .. really ?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hey all
#ubuntu+1 2015-12-06
<lotuspsychje> hispeed67: have you tried other versions of ubuntu?
<hispeed67> ubuntu 15.10, xubuntu and studio..
<lotuspsychje> hispeed67: what kind of grafix card?
<hispeed67> laptop.. toshiba
<lotuspsychje> hispeed67: sudo lshw -C video
<lotuspsychje> hispeed67: toshiba can hold some bios firmware updates perhaps, doublecheck their website please
<hispeed67> product: 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller
<hispeed67>        vendor: Intel Corporation
<lotuspsychje> hispeed67: nvidia card also?
<hispeed67> no..
<hispeed67> wasn't aware you could install a video card on a laptop..
<lotuspsychje> hispeed67: you sure its not an optimus card right?
<hispeed67>  configuration: driver=i915 latency=0
<hispeed67> built in video with intel chipset..
<lotuspsychje> hispeed67: doesnt show unclaimed card above or?
<hispeed67> no
<lotuspsychje> ok good
<lotuspsychje> hispeed67: maybe you should also test a lubuntu veriant
<lotuspsychje> hispeed67: as your card isnt for heavy works
<lotuspsychje> hispeed67: your system eats grafix + cpu work both on your cpu, no wonder your fan blows
<hispeed67> sigh
<lotuspsychje> hispeed67: you could test out lubuntu from your existing system perhaps
<lotuspsychje> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<lotuspsychje> logout and login to lubuntu
<lotuspsychje> to see if things go smoother
<hispeed67> ok.. d/l'ing now
<lotuspsychje> !info lubuntu-desktop | hispeed67
<ubottu> hispeed67: lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.62 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; powerpc; armhf)
<hispeed67> what is lubuntu variant for?
<hispeed67> thnx
<lotuspsychje> hispeed67: lubuntu is the lightest of all ubuntu's
<hispeed67> damn, and here all this time, i been d/l'ing iso's to change variant..
<lotuspsychje> hispeed67: i also reccomend you an ssd for your system
<lotuspsychje> hispeed67: you can test flavors from existing systems, but its reccomended the way you do it
<lotuspsychje> hispeed67: grab the iso and install clean if your real happy with lubuntu
<hispeed67> im thinking bout getting a new laptop around x-mas time/new years..
<lotuspsychje> hispeed67: dont, and install a samsung 850 pro ssd in your toshiba
<lotuspsychje> as long as your laptop works
<lotuspsychje> use it
<hispeed67> what is good place for small screen (14"), i7, no cd-rom?
<hispeed67> no dvd.
<hispeed67> slow as shit..
<lotuspsychje> hispeed67: im in diffferent country then you, not sure mate
<hispeed67> right on..
<lotuspsychje> but again, try an ssd
<lotuspsychje> it will give you a big boost
<hispeed67> hate to waste my terrabyte h
<hispeed67> ard drive.. only one h/d bay
<lotuspsychje> yeah but your TB hd slows your system
<hispeed67> really???
<lotuspsychje> buy a cheap external enclosure and put the 1TB there
<hispeed67> vs. ssd, sure..
<lotuspsychje> then plugin samsung 850 pro in the laptop
<hispeed67> already have 2 external terrabyte drive..
<lotuspsychje> big internal drives are bottleneck
<hispeed67> and a 500gb external (movies, tv shows and music)
<lotuspsychje> their good for storage yes
<lotuspsychje> but not for fast active work
<hispeed67> at least /home has it's own partition.. ;)
<lotuspsychje> hispeed67: im running xenial for test also on my ssd desktop 8sec boot
<hispeed67> boot time doesn't matter to me, i only boot about 1 time per week.
<lotuspsychje> same on my netbook
<lotuspsychje> right
<hispeed67> dfsdf
<lotuspsychje> but data transfer, fast work, fast unpacking
<lotuspsychje> all good on ssd
<hispeed67> i was thinking it was change to systemd
<hispeed67> all done.
<hispeed67> logout/login?
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<hispeed67> brb
<lotuspsychje> and click the icon for lubuntu
<lotuspsychje> wb
<hispeed67> that was cool.. ;)
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> !info preload | hispeed67 install this one also
<ubottu> hispeed67 install this one also: preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (xenial), package size 34 kB, installed size 135 kB
<hispeed67> done
<lotuspsychje> hispeed67: will speed things up too
<lotuspsychje> after reboot
<lotuspsychje> now keep an eye on htop what it does
<hispeed67> what is difference tween cpu util and system load?
<lotuspsychje> on lubuntu?
<hispeed67> in htop
<hispeed67> i can send you a screen capture of xchat and htop
<lotuspsychje> ah not sure didnt test myself for some time
<lotuspsychje> system will be ram i think
<lotuspsychje> cpu, cpu
<lotuspsychje> hispeed67: doesnt transfer
<hispeed67> oh, i stopped it.. i figured you didn't want it..
<hispeed67> re offering.
<lotuspsychje> prolly yout router blocking
<hispeed67> yea weird.. says connect.. dammit.
<hispeed67> yea, prolly.
<lotuspsychje> use tinypic
<hispeed67> not installed, unable to locate package.
<hispeed67> man, there's a lot of shit running i don't recognize..
<hispeed67> quit using for like 8 years..
<hispeed67> been back for like 3..
<hispeed67> used for like 6 years before that maybe..
<hispeed67> yeah, that's about right.. started using in 94/95.. until 02/03 or so.. started again around 2010
<lotuspsychje> hispeed67: tinypic is for online sharing
<hispeed67> ok.. hang on.
<hispeed67> website?
<lotuspsychje> yea
<hispeed67> click on send via e-mail or no? just upload..
<hispeed67> http://tinypic.com/r/ddcn60/9
<lotuspsychje> got it
<lotuspsychje> lags like hell
<hispeed67> !info modemmanager
<ubottu> modemmanager (source: modemmanager): D-Bus service for managing modems. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.12-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 594 kB, installed size 2916 kB
<hispeed67> not needed if i don't have a modem, right?
<lotuspsychje> hispeed67: so overall lubuntu speed is good now?
<lotuspsychje> fan noise?
<hispeed67> better.. still runs.. off for like 2-5 seconds and back on for a couple seconds..
<hispeed67> got rid of ninja
<lotuspsychje> kk
<hispeed67> gonna start getting rid of things i don't use.. i have no modems, so i don't need modemmanager, right?
<lotuspsychje> hispeed67: doublecheck toshiba website for bios upgrades
<lotuspsychje> hispeed67: i reccomend you to let lubuntu as default
<lotuspsychje> it should run lightweight like this
<lotuspsychje> if you dont have modem, it wont use modem manager anyway
<lotuspsychje> 3mb wont make any difference right
<hispeed67> its not memory that's the problem, i have 8 G and im using 1.25G
<lotuspsychje> kk
<hispeed67> only way to check my current bios is reboot and go into biod, right?
<hispeed67> it's like the cpu never idles
<hispeed67> im gonna reboot and check bios version
<hispeed67> brb
<lotuspsychje> hispeed67: wb
<hispeed67> dude.. i don't know what happened.. system hosed for a minute.. re-installing a bunch of stuff that it says i need.. cmake (wtf?) i couldn't get to xchat servers.. thought it might have been modemmanager
<lotuspsychje> told you not to mess with default stuff
<hispeed67> now when i run apt-get install i get warning: the following packages cannot be authenticated
<hispeed67> i could get pkgs via www and manually install them.
<lotuspsychje> install what
<hispeed67> anything.
<lotuspsychje> dont install things manual
<hispeed67> modemmanager now
<lotuspsychje> and use sudo
<hispeed67> i used sudo
<hispeed67> asks if i want to install without verification.
<lotuspsychje> weird
<hispeed67> updating now.. then ill run upgrade again.
<hispeed67> was getting an error about modemmanager.. hahaha.. ooops
<lotuspsychje> kk
<hispeed67> brb
<hispeed67> !info osspd
<ubottu> osspd (source: osspd): OSS Proxy Daemon: Userland OSS emulation. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.2-6 (xenial), package size 23 kB, installed size 122 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<hispeed67> any idea what that is?
<hispeed67> fan isn't running all the time now.. everything seems to be working..
<hispeed67> re-installed modemmanager..
<hispeed67> all fixed.
<hispeed67> modemmanager and ninja  are re-installed..
<hispeed67> don't know what it was.. but now all cpus are in single digit in htop
<lotuspsychje> :p
<hispeed67> check it out
<hispeed67> http://tinypic.com/r/65070p/9
<hispeed67> and back to ubuntu studio
<hispeed67> not lubuntu
<hispeed67> notice the 'load average'
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<penguin42> hey BK
 * penguin42 just got a 'Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/universe/binary-i386/Packages Hash Sum mismatch'
<penguin42> hmmm OK now
<BluesKaj> hi penguin42
#ubuntu+1 2016-12-05
<Dreaman> http://picbg.net/img.php?file=2709170219f8f5ed.png
<Dreaman> :)
#ubuntu+1 2016-12-06
<liuxg> when I  try to use the command "sudo debootstrap --arch=arm64 --verbose xenial ~/rootfs/  " to create a rootfs for arm64. However, I have an error like  Failure trying to run: chroot /home/liuxg/rootfs64 mount -t proc proc /proc.. what could be the problem for it?
#ubuntu+1 2016-12-08
<icey> so, issue I"ve discovered with systemd-resolv (I think) on zesty; steam can't download the installer package, it gives the error that it's offline even though the machine is online. Changing the DNS rnameservers from systemd-resolv in /etc/resolv.conf to Google's nameservers makes it work just fine
<icey> looks like it's https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/3826
#ubuntu+1 2016-12-09
<tsimonq2> Hey guys, having a bit of a peculiar problem, which is why I'm coming here. :)
<tsimonq2> I've been having MAJOR DNS problems lately...
<tsimonq2> Like, I can't visit Twitter or the CSS on GitHub doesn't load...
<tsimonq2> Works fine on my phone
<tsimonq2> But in w3m, Google Chrome, AND Mozilla Firefox, I'm having problems.
<tsimonq2> I really suspect it's a DNS problem. I can ping the IPs ok, just can't visit them...
<tsimonq2> I guess my question is, what packages make up DNS in the Ubuntu Development release at the moment?
<tsimonq2> If I can find that out, I can at the very minimum do some digging to see if someone broke something...
<tsimonq2> If anything, I'd just like to solve this issue...
<tsimonq2> Troubleshooting steps? Any logs I can check?
<tsimonq2> So an example is this.
<tsimonq2> ping assets-cdn.github.com
<tsimonq2> On my host system, it's not working. It's throwing this:
<tsimonq2> ping: assets-cdn.github.com: Name or service not known
<tsimonq2> On my cloud container, however, it works fine...
<tsimonq2> Oh, that's new:
<tsimonq2> # run "systemd-resolve --status" to see details about the actual nameservers.
<tsimonq2> I thought I saw an email about that, hold on...
<tsimonq2> Bah, blasted shell that I have to remember to renew every two weeks...
<tsimonq2> Anyways
<tsimonq2> I think pitti is to blame, I'll go hunt him down I think. :)
<tsimonq2> Eh, whatever, I don't know...
<icey> tsimonq2: I started running into https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/3826 yesterday
<icey> tsimonq2: no solution for you unfortunately but it is known?
<SuperLag> renew a shell?
#ubuntu+1 2016-12-10
<xml013> hello there
<xml013> when trying to join #ubuntu channel , you get redirected to #ubuntu-unregged , is this a temporary thing ?
<xml013> any way, does some one here know how checkbox is called on the bash shell ?
<rOss^64> try now, nickserv is back up
<xml013> trying to make an automated usb thumbdrive that wil run the system check of labtops
<xml013> on boot
<xml013>  :)
<xml013> okee, found something, have to reboot for test, thanx for your time ( extracted desktop entry to find what is did , and how )
<hggdh> if there is a redirect from #ubuntu to #ubuntu-unregged, it is on non-registered (to freenode) users
#ubuntu+1 2017-12-04
<cskama> i know that the community eventually wants to move away from XUL so that will happen either way 
#ubuntu+1 2017-12-06
<lotuspsychje> nice bionic article: https://thishosting.rocks/ubuntu-18-04-new-features-release-date/
#ubuntu+1 2017-12-08
<icey> is ZFS encryption available? it looks like it's been comitted but I can't tell if that support is included in Bionic
<cskama> i saw that fedora supports client side decorations in their firefox packages. is that something planned for bionic? 
<cskama> or are we waiting until it lands in firefox stable? 
<cskama> also curious, I usually switch to ubuntu+1 after debian import freeze. but it isn't on the release schedule. is this still a thing? how stable is bionic these days? 
<cskama> oh nevermind it is on the schedule after all....
#ubuntu+1 2018-12-06
<lapion>  how long will the 16.0.4 repositories remain InRelease ?
<lapion>  how long will the 16.04.5 repositories remain InRelease ?
<hggdh> lapion: at least until 2021 for 16.04
#ubuntu+1 2019-12-02
<bittin> lotuspsychje: Totem is now fixed :)
<bittin> since Friday
<lotuspsychje> did you get an update?
<bittin> lotuspsychje: yep fixed since the daily image released on Friday 29th November
<bittin> lotuspsychje: so you can close the bug you opened 
<lotuspsychje> bittin: hmm still crashes on my side..
<lotuspsychje> 3.34.1-2
<bittin> lotuspsychje: 3.34.1 works here 
<lotuspsychje> bittin: you didnt install other kernel versions or so?
<bittin> lotuspsychje: Kernel 5.3.0-24 and tried to install Totem via Flatpak too
<lotuspsychje> 20.04 kernel is suppose to be 5.3.0-18-generic ?
<bittin> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sjjvdRxmHs/
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.0.18.21 (focal), package size 2 kB, installed size 16 kB
<lotuspsychje> are you on proposed or something bittin?
<bittin> no idea, how do i check that?
<lotuspsychje> check your sources.list
<bittin> nope
<lotuspsychje> bittin: how about sudo update-grub show multiple kernels?
<bittin> lotuspsychje: nope only one
<lotuspsychje> bittin: apt-cache policy linux-image-generic please
<bittin> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WvgY7Tc3YW/
<bittin> anyways gonna watch Mr Robot brb later
<lotuspsychje> bittin: pastebin us your sources.list plz?
<bittin> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vh92xvmmcz/
<lotuspsychje> # deb http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ focal-proposed restricted main multiverse universe #Not for humans during development stage of release focal
<lotuspsychje> bittin: please if you comment bugs saying things are 'fixed' also explain what/how you fixed to the bug, in your case it was probably to -proposed
<lotuspsychje> bittin: now the devs would have to guess what you did exactly
<bittin> lotuspsychje: alright gonna do that after watching Mr Robot
<bittin> lotuspsychje: done so now
<lotuspsychje> ok tnx bittin 
<bittin> np
<ZeZu> grr,  so i deleted the 92G syslog,  and now it's going 'somewhere' ... disk usage analyser cant even find it but it's used up another 92G and du isn't being helpful either 
<ZeZu> oops, wrong channel not meant for +1 ... 
#ubuntu+1 2019-12-03
<temp4question> Hi. gimp-python package is not available; what replaced it on Focal?
<SlowJimmy> hi my version of ubuntu only has one php version lower than i need, can i somehow manually get at least 0.1 version higher manually without braking apt or what you call the update thingy
#ubuntu+1 2019-12-04
<enyc> hrrm, when does  focal start to appear on  packages.ubuntu.com/  search facility ?!?!
<genii> After it's official release in April 2020
<enyc> righty-ho, ok.  I'm used to beeing able t asearch testing debian packages on packages.debian.org which is quite useful
<enyc> ok no problem!
<lotuspsychje> enyc: are you looking to help test?
<enyc> lotuspsychje: not been unknown for me to try  debian testing and  ubuntu+1  or ubuntu-almost-released  in various circumstances
<enyc> lotuspsychje: in debian "testing" is a pointer/link/codename unto itself
<enyc> lotuspsychje: as-in, pointing towards debian+1 of the time
<enyc> lotuspsychje: sometimes, i've wanted to set up some service to work on "next LTS" and things like that, or want to see a longstanding bug fixed "before next LTS"  or that sort of thing
<lotuspsychje> cool enyc im also help bugging lts releases
#ubuntu+1 2019-12-05
<ChmEarl> got xen-4.12.1 working in 20.04 after this patchset: https://lists.xenproject.org/archives/html/xen-devel/2019-12/msg00256.html
<ChmEarl> all LZ4 related
#ubuntu+1 2019-12-06
<Kon-> So it seems this is the continuously updated list of planned 32-bit support in Focal https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/+git/i386/tree/i386
#ubuntu+1 2019-12-07
<Bashing-om> welcome lamar_123 :D
<lamar_123> hi~
<Bashing-om> lamar_123: Are you aware of the https://community.ubuntu.com/ forum . The developments forum.
<lamar_123> I get it now~~~~
<lamar_123> Bashing-om: thanks~
<Bashing-om> lamar_123: Ya will find this too of interest: https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Systemd-Homed-MR
<lamar_123> Bashing-om: The 244 version was released some time ago.  20.04 will use the version 245?
<Bashing-om> lamar_123: UH huh. Though a lot can happen betwwen now and release :P
